# La verità, in qualche modo, viene a galla



## Mab (12 Aprile 2011)

*La verità, in qualche modo, viene a galla*

Mi ripresento con gli aggiornamenti. vi ricordate la crisi alla Peter Pan avuta dal mio compagno che si è tirato indietro dalla convivenza?!
Ci siamo lasciati.
No, andiamo con ordine, io l'ho lasciato, lui non è riuscito a fare un discorso, e dico uno, di senso compiuto. Prima ha detto che aveva scelto di stare con me, poi si è tirato nuovamente indietro sparendo, ma senza mai prendere una decisione e comunicarmela. L'ho fatto io, con la morte nel cuore, cercando di convincermi che a 29 anni potessi avere di meglio, che ci deve essere di meglio, che almeno all'inizio una coppia deve essere solida, entrambi devono credere al futuro.
Sono stata da cani per 2 settimane, poi piano piano stavo cominciando a riprendermi, mi costringevo ad uscire, cominciavo a fare qualche piccolo progetto a breve termine.. piccole cose.
Lui mi richiama. I suoi genitori sono in crisi, sua madre vuole lasciare suo padre e lui non sapeva proprio chi chiamare. Come un'imbecille ci casco, chiamo i suoi, lo aiuto a sistemare le cose in famiglia. Una parte di lui, dice, è ancora innamorata di me, e lotta per tornare indietro.
Io zitta, senza dargli troppe speranze ad alta voce, segretamente spero che lui si sia reso conto di cosa ha perso...poi ecco che tutto, sabato scorso, si spiega.
Mi chiama sua madre in lacrime, dicendomi che vuole vedermi per dirmi la verità. Lui mi ha tradita con un'altra e ora sta con lei.
è successo di nuovo...
non posso crederci.


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Solo una cosa posso dirti...brutta merda di traditore. Che altro dirti??? Sei fortunata di esserti tolta dalle palle un uomo così stronzo e falso e viscido, stappa una buona bottiglia e festeggia, davvero ne vale la pena.


----------



## Kid (12 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Mi ripresento con gli aggiornamenti. vi ricordate la crisi alla Peter Pan avuta dal mio compagno che si è tirato indietro dalla convivenza?!
> Ci siamo lasciati.
> No, andiamo con ordine, io l'ho lasciato, lui non è riuscito a fare un discorso, e dico uno, di senso compiuto. Prima ha detto che aveva scelto di stare con me, poi si è tirato nuovamente indietro sparendo, ma senza mai prendere una decisione e comunicarmela. L'ho fatto io, con la morte nel cuore, cercando di convincermi che a 29 anni potessi avere di meglio, che ci deve essere di meglio, che almeno all'inizio una coppia deve essere solida, entrambi devono credere al futuro.
> Sono stata da cani per 2 settimane, poi piano piano stavo cominciando a riprendermi, mi costringevo ad uscire, cominciavo a fare qualche piccolo progetto a breve termine.. piccole cose.
> ...


Carissima, te la sei scampata...

Hai solo da trarne il lato positivo.


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Mi ripresento con gli aggiornamenti. vi ricordate la crisi alla Peter Pan avuta dal mio compagno che si è tirato indietro dalla convivenza?!
> Ci siamo lasciati.
> No, andiamo con ordine, io l'ho lasciato, lui non è riuscito a fare un discorso, e dico uno, di senso compiuto. Prima ha detto che aveva scelto di stare con me, poi si è tirato nuovamente indietro sparendo, ma senza mai prendere una decisione e comunicarmela. L'ho fatto io, con la morte nel cuore, cercando di convincermi che a 29 anni potessi avere di meglio, che ci deve essere di meglio, che almeno all'inizio una coppia deve essere solida, entrambi devono credere al futuro.
> Sono stata da cani per 2 settimane, poi piano piano stavo cominciando a riprendermi, mi costringevo ad uscire, cominciavo a fare qualche piccolo progetto a breve termine.. piccole cose.
> ...


 Ti è andata bene cosi fidati! ci sono passata prima di te....il tempo sistema tutto! 
in bocca al lupo cara!


----------



## Rita1973 (12 Aprile 2011)

Sei Giovanissima, pensa se eravate sposati!
E pensa che grande donna sua madre! Lui sicuramente non ha preso da lei! Ammiro le donne che non difendono a spada tratta i figli, ma sono capaci di dire la verità nelle loro veci... 
Che dire? Ora sai chi è e non cascarci di nuovo, perchè nel momento in cui lui avràò problemi o con la sua nuova bambolina o a casa sicuramente risuonerà al tuo campanello!!!!


----------



## Mab (12 Aprile 2011)

Lo so lo so lo so.
Razionalmente sono straconvinta di tutto ciò che dite: sono giovane, meglio ora che dopo, pensa se eravamo sposati, pensa se tutto fosse successo con un figlio in arrivo ecc ecc.
Però cavolo non mi capacito.
Non so chi diavolo sia questo mostro che mi sta davanti, perchè noi siamo stati insieme 6 anni, fino a gennaio tutto era bellissimo, abbiamo sempre comunicato, lui conosceva ogni mia più segreta paura... ed è andato a colpirmi lì dove sapeva che mi avrebbe fatto più male. Avrei potuto perdonare in qualche modo (ma non per tornare insieme, intendo perdonare come persona, trovare una sorta di giustificazione) se lui non mi avesse richiamata per rimettergli a posto le cose in famiglia, perchè mi ha usata deliberatamente mentre già aveva una relazione con un'altra. Anche questa la trovo mostruosa. Lui ci ha tenuto a dirmi che se l'è portata a letto dopo che ci siamo lasciati.
ma chissenefrega lo vogliamo dire?! che se la sia portata a letto prima, dopo, o durante, questa c'era già. Io son stata mesi all'inferno ad aspettare le sue decisioni, questa c'era e non mi ha detto niente. 
Sono stata tradita in tanti modi, e in un periodo della mia vita che proprio fa schifo.
Non me lo sarei mai e dico mai aspettata da lui. se me lo avessero detto a dicembre-gennaio avrei riso come una matta all'idea.
Domani viene a casa a restituirmi alcune cose... aiuto.


----------



## Rita1973 (12 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Lo so lo so lo so.
> Razionalmente sono straconvinta di tutto ciò che dite: sono giovane, meglio ora che dopo, pensa se eravamo sposati, pensa se tutto fosse successo con un figlio in arrivo ecc ecc.
> Però cavolo non mi capacito.
> Non so chi diavolo sia questo mostro che mi sta davanti, perchè noi siamo stati insieme 6 anni, fino a gennaio tutto era bellissimo, abbiamo sempre comunicato, lui conosceva ogni mia più segreta paura... ed è andato a colpirmi lì dove sapeva che mi avrebbe fatto più male. Avrei potuto perdonare in qualche modo (ma non per tornare insieme, intendo perdonare come persona, trovare una sorta di giustificazione) se lui non mi avesse richiamata per rimettergli a posto le cose in famiglia, perchè mi ha usata deliberatamente mentre già aveva una relazione con un'altra. Anche questa la trovo mostruosa. Lui ci ha tenuto a dirmi che se l'è portata a letto dopo che ci siamo lasciati.
> ...


 
Il nemico può essere veramente tale solo nel momento che sa dove colpirti.... altrimenti non ti ferirebbe.....

Non farti trovare a casa.. fattele spedire....


----------



## Irene (12 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Lo so lo so lo so.
> Razionalmente sono straconvinta di tutto ciò che dite: sono giovane, meglio ora che dopo, pensa se eravamo sposati, pensa se tutto fosse successo con un figlio in arrivo ecc ecc.
> Però cavolo non mi capacito.
> Non so chi diavolo sia questo mostro che mi sta davanti, perchè noi siamo stati insieme 6 anni, fino a gennaio tutto era bellissimo, abbiamo sempre comunicato, lui conosceva ogni mia più segreta paura... ed è andato a colpirmi lì dove sapeva che mi avrebbe fatto più male. Avrei potuto perdonare in qualche modo (ma non per tornare insieme, intendo perdonare come persona, trovare una sorta di giustificazione) se lui non mi avesse richiamata per rimettergli a posto le cose in famiglia, perchè mi ha usata deliberatamente mentre già aveva una relazione con un'altra. Anche questa la trovo mostruosa. Lui ci ha tenuto a dirmi che se l'è portata a letto dopo che ci siamo lasciati.
> ...


 
fagliele lasciare sul pianerottolo..
non farlo più rientrare nella tua vita..
è solo un vampiro..
tieni duro..
te lo dice una che ci è cascata e che ha pagato a caro prezzo..
un abbraccio


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Lo so lo so lo so.
> Razionalmente sono straconvinta di tutto ciò che dite: sono giovane, meglio ora che dopo, pensa se eravamo sposati, pensa se tutto fosse successo con un figlio in arrivo ecc ecc.
> Però cavolo non mi capacito.
> Non so chi diavolo sia questo mostro che mi sta davanti, perchè noi siamo stati insieme 6 anni, fino a gennaio tutto era bellissimo, abbiamo sempre comunicato, lui conosceva ogni mia più segreta paura... ed è andato a colpirmi lì dove sapeva che mi avrebbe fatto più male. Avrei potuto perdonare in qualche modo (ma non per tornare insieme, intendo perdonare come persona, trovare una sorta di giustificazione) se lui non mi avesse richiamata per rimettergli a posto le cose in famiglia, perchè mi ha usata deliberatamente mentre già aveva una relazione con un'altra. Anche questa la trovo mostruosa. Lui ci ha tenuto a dirmi che se l'è portata a letto dopo che ci siamo lasciati.
> ...


Anche io fui usato, esattamente come te e con l'inganno! Mi sentii una merdaccia per questo, tradito e preso per il culo. Ma non pensarlo, lui è una merdaccia ed è il caso che gli dici chiaro e tondo quando lo vedrai che lo è e non c he pensi che lo sia, ma che lo è oggettivamente. Se sua madre ti ha detto questo vuol dire che reputava sbagliato quello che faceva il figlio, quindi anche lui sa che qualunque giustificazione permane solo una falsa giustificazione e punta a fargli notare questo, lui aveva una puttanella ed ha chiesto a te aiuto creandoti del dolore, che si faccia far fottere.


----------



## Mab (12 Aprile 2011)

i suoi genitori continuano a mandarmi sms disperati. vogliono parlare con me, vogliono vedermi, mi sono entrambi molto affezionati e la madre da quando ha saputo come si è comportato non parla più a suo figlio. 
Mi sento una stro.nza, perchè lei mi ha aiutata rivelandomi la verità e smascherando il gioco di suo figlio, ma io non ce la faccio a parlare con loro nè a vederli. Adesso è il momento di pensare a me no?
Non posso continuare ad essere il ponte che li fa comunicare, è durata 6 anni, non posso continuare così.
Per quanto riguarda lui devo vederlo. un po' perchè deve restituirmi cose ingombranti e che mi servono (la bicicletta ad esempio), un po' perchè temo che altrimenti mi sentirei ancora in bilico. Devo guardarlo in faccia, credo che non gli dirò una parola, ma ho buttato giù una lettera dove gli ho detto tutto ciò che mi ha fatto, che penso di lui e che gli auguro. Quelle parole che dette ad alta voce poi non escono mai come vorresti. è il mio sfogo, è il mio modo di dire addio e ricominciare credo, però ho una paura bestiale che mi faccia male. Sono stanca di stare male.


----------



## Rita1973 (12 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> i suoi genitori continuano a mandarmi sms disperati. vogliono parlare con me, vogliono vedermi, mi sono entrambi molto affezionati e la madre da quando ha saputo come si è comportato non parla più a suo figlio.
> Mi sento una stro.nza, perchè lei mi ha aiutata rivelandomi la verità e smascherando il gioco di suo figlio, ma io non ce la faccio a parlare con loro nè a vederli. Adesso è il momento di pensare a me no?
> Non posso continuare ad essere il ponte che li fa comunicare, è durata 6 anni, non posso continuare così.
> Per quanto riguarda lui devo vederlo. un po' perchè deve restituirmi cose ingombranti e che mi servono (la bicicletta ad esempio), un po' perchè temo che altrimenti mi sentirei ancora in bilico. Devo guardarlo in faccia, credo che non gli dirò una parola, ma ho buttato giù una lettera dove gli ho detto tutto ciò che mi ha fatto, che penso di lui e che gli auguro. Quelle parole che dette ad alta voce poi non escono mai come vorresti. è il mio sfogo, è il mio modo di dire addio e ricominciare credo, però ho una paura bestiale che mi faccia male. Sono stanca di stare male.


per questo non vederlo! e la lettera puoi anche dargliela, ma mai capirebbe tutto il dolore che ti ha creato, no?
per quanto riguarda i genitori diglielo che ora hai bisogno di leccarti le ferite e che vuoi stare un poco sola per metabolizzare il tutto.. capiranno


----------



## Amoremio (12 Aprile 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> fagliele lasciare sul pianerottolo..
> non farlo più rientrare nella tua vita..
> è solo un vampiro..
> tieni duro..
> ...


quoto

e comunque chiedi a un'amica o a un amico o più d'uno di farti compagnia
non fargli capire di essere in compagnia
ma se lui non volesse lasciarle fuori e intendesse ritornare in altro momento per "parlarti"
fallo entrare 
se vuol parlare che parli davanti a tutti
ma soprattutto lasci la tua roba e se ne vada in c....


----------



## Amoremio (12 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> i suoi genitori continuano a mandarmi sms disperati. vogliono parlare con me, vogliono vedermi, mi sono entrambi molto affezionati e la madre da quando ha saputo come si è comportato non parla più a suo figlio.
> Mi sento una stro.nza, perchè lei mi ha aiutata rivelandomi la verità e smascherando il gioco di suo figlio, ma io non ce la faccio a parlare con loro nè a vederli. Adesso è il momento di pensare a me no?
> Non posso continuare ad essere il ponte che li fa comunicare, è durata 6 anni, non posso continuare così.
> Per quanto riguarda lui devo vederlo. un po' perchè deve restituirmi cose ingombranti e che mi servono (la bicicletta ad esempio), un po' perchè temo che altrimenti mi sentirei ancora in bilico. Devo guardarlo in faccia, credo che non gli dirò una parola, ma ho buttato giù una lettera dove gli ho detto tutto ciò che mi ha fatto, che penso di lui e che gli auguro. Quelle parole che dette ad alta voce poi non escono mai come vorresti. è il mio sfogo, è il mio modo di dire addio e ricominciare credo, però ho una paura bestiale che mi faccia male. Sono stanca di stare male.


non ti far prendere da empatia per i genitori di lui
comunque è figlio loro

una mia amica sposata da 25 e tradita dal marito con una che non è degna di allacciarle le scarpe, si faceva tanti scrupoli per i suoceri anziani, che le volevano taaaanto bene, che si preoccupavano per lei, che minacciavano di non voler più vedere il figlio ....
invece volevano solo capire se lei intedesse far la guerra in sede di separazione e cercare di rendere il più possibile indolore per il loro figlio la separazione

non dico che nel tuo caso sia così
ma che devi pensare solo a te
e ti abbraccio


----------



## Irene (12 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> e comunque chiedi a un'amica o a un amico o più d'uno di farti compagnia
> non fargli capire di essere in compagnia
> ...


grazie del quote Amoremio

se lei lascia la porta socchiusa lui ne approfitterà sempre..
e la sofferenza potrebbe trascinarsi per molto tempo..
un taglio netto e deciso è doloroso, ma è sempre la soluzione migliore..
questa è solo la mia modesta opinione..


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Ah, e calcio nelle balls al uomo di merda, anche un piccolo calcetto, fidati fa tanto male!!! Soprattutto all'ego!


----------



## Mab (12 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> e comunque chiedi a un'amica o a un amico o più d'uno di farti compagnia
> non fargli capire di essere in compagnia
> ...


ho già assoldato 2 amiche, fortunatamente non mi sono mai vergognata di chiedere aiuto.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> ho già assoldato 2 amiche, fortunatamente non mi sono mai vergognata di chiedere aiuto.


Se vuoi ridurre lo stress a zero, fai consegnare la roba dal pirla ad una di loro e poi te la vai a riprendere li'...


----------



## Mab (12 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ti far prendere da empatia per i genitori di lui
> comunque è figlio loro
> 
> una mia amica sposata da 25 e tradita dal marito con una che non è degna di allacciarle le scarpe, si faceva tanti scrupoli per i suoceri anziani, che le volevano taaaanto bene, che si preoccupavano per lei, che minacciavano di non voler più vedere il figlio ....
> ...


 

Non mi mollano. Cercherò di non rispondere più ai messaggi se non capiscono che adesso non posso proprio occuparmi di loro.

Ho un sonno bestiale perchè qualunque cosa mi succeda di stressante comincio a soffrire d'insonnia, e quando sono stanca ho le difese basse. Ieri ho passato la giornata a piangere, parevo incinta con gli squilibri ormonali.
Ci sono altre cose che non contribuiscono a farmi essere forte e reattiva come vorrei: siamo sotto sfratto, mia madre a fine mese andrà in una casa popolare con mio zio, mia nonna si trasferisce a breve in una casa di riposo. Io dovevo scegliere se andare nella casa che dovevo dividere con lui, salvare tutti i miei mobili, e trovare un coinquilino (perchè da sola non riesco a pagare l'affitto) o andare a stare da un'amica che mi ha offerto una stanza a prezzo basso e buttare via mezza casa. Mi sono sentita in colpa verso tutta la famiglia ma ho scelto che a fine mese mi trasferirò dalla mia amica perchè non mi sento di occupare da sola in questo momento, una casa dove avevo fatto dei progetti di vita con lui.
Mi trovo davanti una serie di rivoluzioni che io non ho chiesto, ma che devo cominciare ad affrontare, e purtroppo soffro di alti e bassi.


----------



## miss Dior (12 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> ho già assoldato 2 amiche, fortunatamente non mi sono mai vergognata di chiedere aiuto.



secondo me hai fatto bene a scrivere, ma serve di sicuro più a te che a lui . 

Cosa numero due , la vendetta consumata fredda è un ottimo modo per farti sentire un pò meglio . Lascia stare le due amiche . Devi farti trovare in casa con due amici . Possibilmente due strafichi , puoi anche affittarli....  Fallo morire .


----------



## Rita1973 (12 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Non mi mollano. Cercherò di non rispondere più ai messaggi se non capiscono che adesso non posso proprio occuparmi di loro.
> 
> Ho un sonno bestiale perchè qualunque cosa mi succeda di stressante comincio a soffrire d'insonnia, e quando sono stanca ho le difese basse. Ieri ho passato la giornata a piangere, parevo incinta con gli squilibri ormonali.
> Ci sono altre cose che non contribuiscono a farmi essere forte e reattiva come vorrei: siamo sotto sfratto, mia madre a fine mese andrà in una casa popolare con mio zio, mia nonna si trasferisce a breve in una casa di riposo. Io dovevo scegliere se andare nella casa che dovevo dividere con lui, salvare tutti i miei mobili, e trovare un coinquilino (perchè da sola non riesco a pagare l'affitto) o andare a stare da un'amica che mi ha offerto una stanza a prezzo basso e buttare via mezza casa. Mi sono sentita in colpa verso tutta la famiglia ma ho scelto che a fine mese mi trasferirò dalla mia amica perchè non mi sento di occupare da sola in questo momento, una casa dove avevo fatto dei progetti di vita con lui.
> Mi trovo davanti una serie di rivoluzioni che io non ho chiesto, ma che devo cominciare ad affrontare, e purtroppo soffro di alti e bassi.


Ed appunto perchè stai vivendo tutto questo che ora devi pensare solo a TE!


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Non mi mollano. Cercherò di non rispondere più ai messaggi se non capiscono che adesso non posso proprio occuparmi di loro.
> 
> Ho un sonno bestiale perchè qualunque cosa mi succeda di stressante comincio a soffrire d'insonnia, e quando sono stanca ho le difese basse. Ieri ho passato la giornata a piangere, parevo incinta con gli squilibri ormonali.
> Ci sono altre cose che non contribuiscono a farmi essere forte e reattiva come vorrei: *siamo sotto sfratto*, mia madre a fine mese andrà in una casa popolare con mio zio, mia nonna si trasferisce a breve in una casa di riposo. Io dovevo scegliere se andare nella casa che dovevo dividere con lui, salvare tutti i miei mobili, e trovare un coinquilino (perchè da sola non riesco a pagare l'affitto) o andare a stare da un'amica che mi ha offerto una stanza a prezzo basso e buttare via mezza casa. Mi sono sentita in colpa verso tutta la famiglia ma ho scelto che a fine mese mi trasferirò dalla mia amica perchè non mi sento di occupare da sola in questo momento, una casa dove avevo fatto dei progetti di vita con lui.
> Mi trovo davanti una serie di rivoluzioni che io non ho chiesto, ma che devo cominciare ad affrontare, e purtroppo soffro di alti e bassi.


Per la serie le disgrazie non vengono mai da sole......

comunque vai dalla tua amica ed i mobili mettili temporaneamente in un deposito cosi' decidi con calma se venderli o cosa...

tieni duro sta cazzo di negativita' finira'...


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per la serie le disgrazie non vengono mai da sole......
> 
> *comunque vai dalla tua amica ed i mobili mettili temporaneamente in un deposito cosi' decidi con calma se venderli o cosa...*
> 
> *tieni duro sta cazzo di negativita' finira'*...


 :up:


----------



## Amoremio (12 Aprile 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> grazie del quote Amoremio
> 
> *se lei lascia la porta socchiusa lui ne approfitterà sempre..*
> e la sofferenza potrebbe trascinarsi per molto tempo..
> ...


riquoto 

per questo suggerivo un modo per evitare
sia che la intorti con chiacchere autoassolventi e comunque inutili 
sia che rinvii ad altra data la consegna delle sue cose


----------



## Mab (12 Aprile 2011)

I prezzi per il deposito sono alti, io ho un lavoro part time, e ho il vizio di mangiare tutti i giorni. qualche amico si è offerto di farmi mettere qualcosa in garage o in cantina.. salverò quello che posso, l'importante è che ne esca io. Prima o poi.
Lo odio da impazzire in questo momento, mi fa schifo, mi fa ribollire il sangue.. eppure non posso fare altro che piangere come una bambina dicendomi che non è giusto, che non me lo meritavo, che io l'ho amato tantissimo e ho cercato di non rifare gli stessi errori che avevo fatto in passato, ho cercato di non rifare gli stessi errori che avevo visto fare a mia madre.. credevo di esserci riuscita, credevo di aver trovato il mio compagno alla fine. ...................che botta!!!!!


----------



## Blondiee (12 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Mi ripresento con gli aggiornamenti. vi ricordate la crisi alla Peter Pan avuta dal mio compagno che si è tirato indietro dalla convivenza?!
> Ci siamo lasciati.
> No, andiamo con ordine, io l'ho lasciato, lui non è riuscito a fare un discorso, e dico uno, di senso compiuto. Prima ha detto che aveva scelto di stare con me, poi si è tirato nuovamente indietro sparendo, ma senza mai prendere una decisione e comunicarmela. L'ho fatto io, con la morte nel cuore, cercando di convincermi che a 29 anni potessi avere di meglio, che ci deve essere di meglio, che almeno all'inizio una coppia deve essere solida, entrambi devono credere al futuro.
> Sono stata da cani per 2 settimane, poi piano piano stavo cominciando a riprendermi, mi costringevo ad uscire, cominciavo a fare qualche piccolo progetto a breve termine.. piccole cose.
> ...


Cara Mab, 
quando ho letto il titolo "la verità viene a galla", istintivamente ho cliccato sul tuo post, perchè qualcosa mi diceva che la nostra storia ha molto in comune.
Mi è capitata la stessa cosa poco meno di quattro  mesi fa, con la differenza che nessuno mi ha detto cosa era successo veramente...neanche i genitori...ma poi l'ho scoperto perchè appunto...alla fine la verità viene a galla.

Non so te....
ma per quanto mi riguarda, questo modo di fare, di non affrontare le cose e non avere il coraggio della verità, a me ha smontato parecchio...
se anche tu sei sempre stata onesta nelle cose e hai creduto in questo rapporto fino in fondo....
sono dell'idea che ci meritiamo di più, molto di più.

Io ora sto bene. Sono ancora un po' arrabbiata per le menzogne, non me le meritavo. Ma con il tempo, pian piano, tutto passa...e non te lo dico per dire.


----------



## Blondiee (12 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> I prezzi per il deposito sono alti, io ho un lavoro part time, e ho il vizio di mangiare tutti i giorni. qualche amico si è offerto di farmi mettere qualcosa in garage o in cantina.. salverò quello che posso, l'importante è che ne esca io. Prima o poi.
> Lo odio da impazzire in questo momento, mi fa schifo, mi fa ribollire il sangue.. eppure *non posso fare altro che piangere come una bambina dicendomi che non è giusto, che non me lo meritavo, che io l'ho amato tantissimo* e ho cercato di non rifare gli stessi errori che avevo fatto in passato, ho cercato di non rifare gli stessi errori che avevo visto fare a mia madre.. credevo di esserci riuscita, *credevo di aver trovato il mio compagno alla fine. ...................che botta!!*!!!


Non puoi immaginare quanto ti capisco!
Io ho pochi anni più di te, e ti dico che la vita va avanti, che non meritiamo la menzogna se diamo tanto e ci crediamo, che tutto sommato meglio ora che dopo, magari con una famiglia!
Io ho avuto care amiche che mi sono state vicino nei primi tempi, e la cosa mi ha aiutato tantissimo. Uscivo, non ero mai sola, eccetto quando ero a casa visto che vivo da sola...il lavoro era una distrazione, parlare con le mie più care amiche era sfogo e distrazione, conoscere gente mi aiutava a non pensarci e a farmi capire che il mondo va avanti.
Sentirlo mi distruggeva.
Taglia i ponti. All'inizio è difficilissimo e cederai alla tentazione di sentirlo, ma aiuta molto.
Avevo un sogno, e sapevo che non l'avrei potuto realizzare, perchè se stavo con lui e avrei iniziato una convivenza, non sarei potuta andare dall'altra parte del globo per concretizzarlo...sarebbe stato il mio unico rimpianto, ma ero contenta di stare con lui...
ora che non sto più con lui, mi sto dando da fare per realizzare questo sogno...
insomma, sto facendo di tutto affinchè questa "sfortuna" diventi a modo suo una "fortuna" 

Vedrai che il tempo ti aiuterà a vedere le cose da un altro lato, quello più positivo...e le cose andranno avanti, sicuramente meglio di prima...le esperienze fortificano e ci rendono più attenti...


----------



## oceansize (12 Aprile 2011)

Siamo in tre vedo 
Cmq quoto chi ti dice di sforzarti a non sentirlo e vederlo e lascia perdere i parenti. 
per quanto ti vogliano bene sono sempre un legame con lui. magari col tempo potranno esserci ancora, ma ora meglio di no, capiranno sicuramente.

Che poi fa incazzare soprattutto il fatto che non ci sono legami, non ci sono figli, perché parcheggiare la fidanzata ufficiale per farsi i giretti di giostra e vedere come va? Ci fosse una famiglia sarebbe più comprensibile (giustificabile no) ma così è da vigliacchi punto e basta. Che poi sempre quando la partner passa un brutto momento, che uomini!

Cerca davvero di avere zero contatti, fai di tutto. così piano piano ci penserai sempre meno e capirai che tutto quello che hai perso perdendolo lo guadagnerai ricostruendo e arricchendo te stessa. 
E' una cosa ingiusta ed è dura ma mi sa che non ci sono alternative.
Un abbraccio


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> fagliele lasciare sul pianerottolo..
> non farlo più rientrare nella tua vita..
> è solo un vampiro..
> tieni duro..
> ...


A sto giro ti quoto...ecchecazzo...ma dove siamo?
Un conto sono i casini tra te e lui...un conto le cose con la sua famiglia: appunto degli ESTRANEI...a cui non devi assolutamente rendere conto.:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> e comunque chiedi a un'amica o a un amico o più d'uno di farti compagnia
> non fargli capire di essere in compagnia
> ...


Hai ragione: anch'io farei così...eheheheheeheh!
Tanto oggi ha sta scusa, domani ne avrà un'altra ecc..ecc..ecc..:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Non mi mollano. Cercherò di non rispondere più ai messaggi se non capiscono che adesso non posso proprio occuparmi di loro.
> 
> Ho un sonno bestiale perchè qualunque cosa mi succeda di stressante comincio a soffrire d'insonnia, e quando sono stanca ho le difese basse. Ieri ho passato la giornata a piangere, parevo incinta con gli squilibri ormonali.
> Ci sono altre cose che non contribuiscono a farmi essere forte e reattiva come vorrei: siamo sotto sfratto, mia madre a fine mese andrà in una casa popolare con mio zio, mia nonna si trasferisce a breve in una casa di riposo. Io dovevo scegliere se andare nella casa che dovevo dividere con lui, salvare tutti i miei mobili, e trovare un coinquilino (perchè da sola non riesco a pagare l'affitto) o andare a stare da un'amica che mi ha offerto una stanza a prezzo basso e buttare via mezza casa. Mi sono sentita in colpa verso tutta la famiglia ma ho scelto che a fine mese mi trasferirò dalla mia amica perchè non mi sento di occupare da sola in questo momento, una casa dove avevo fatto dei progetti di vita con lui.
> Mi trovo davanti una serie di rivoluzioni che io non ho chiesto, ma che devo cominciare ad affrontare, e purtroppo soffro di alti e bassi.


Ecco brava: hai i tuoi problemi e come vedi non è che i genitori di lui ti aiutino no?
I problemi degli altri sono problemi degli altri.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2011)

miss Dior ha detto:


> secondo me hai fatto bene a scrivere, ma serve di sicuro più a te che a lui .
> 
> Cosa numero due , la vendetta consumata fredda è un ottimo modo per farti sentire un pò meglio . Lascia stare le due amiche . Devi farti trovare in casa con due amici . Possibilmente due strafichi , puoi anche affittarli....  Fallo morire .


Cazzo...Lothar dove sei?
Ci andiamo noi a sto giro...non saremmo strafichi...ma sappiamo il fatto nostro.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> riquoto
> 
> per questo suggerivo un modo per evitare
> sia che la intorti con chiacchere autoassolventi e comunque inutili
> sia che rinvii ad altra data la consegna delle sue cose


Mi ricordi qualcuno...eh?
E come potevo dirle...ehi sei cretina e invornita a cascarci sempre...passerai la vita afarti prendere per il culo eh?
Vero fanno proprio così...
A parole sceneggiatine melodrammatiche...fatti poi zero.:up:


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2011)

Quoto tutti gli altri: compassione=zero, disponibilità=zero.

Ti abbraccio virtualmente.


----------



## aristocat (12 Aprile 2011)

Niente, è un capitolo chiuso :blank:
Disintossicati più che puoi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> *i suoi genitori continuano a mandarmi sms disperati. vogliono parlare con me, vogliono vedermi, mi sono entrambi molto affezionati e la madre da quando ha saputo come si è comportato non parla più a suo figlio. *
> Mi sento una stro.nza, perchè lei mi ha aiutata rivelandomi la verità e smascherando il gioco di suo figlio, ma io non ce la faccio a parlare con loro nè a vederli. Adesso è il momento di pensare a me no?
> Non posso continuare ad essere il ponte che li fa comunicare, è durata 6 anni, non posso continuare così.
> Per quanto riguarda lui devo vederlo. un po' perchè deve restituirmi cose ingombranti e che mi servono (la bicicletta ad esempio), un po' perchè temo che altrimenti mi sentirei ancora in bilico. Devo guardarlo in faccia, credo che non gli dirò una parola, ma ho buttato giù una lettera dove gli ho detto tutto ciò che mi ha fatto, che penso di lui e che gli auguro. Quelle parole che dette ad alta voce poi non escono mai come vorresti. è il mio sfogo, è il mio modo di dire addio e ricominciare credo, però ho una paura bestiale che mi faccia male. Sono stanca di stare male.


 
Capisci adesso perchè lui è così?

Che razza di genitori( per non dire di peggio).


----------



## passante (12 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> i suoi genitori continuano a mandarmi sms disperati. vogliono parlare con me, vogliono vedermi, mi sono entrambi molto affezionati e la madre da quando ha saputo come si è comportato non parla più a suo figlio.


embeh ma lo ro che cosa c'entrano, scusa? è la tua vita, è la vita di loro figio. possono dirti che gli dispiace ma poi devono lasciarti stare. anzi è già molto curioso che abbiano fatto intervenire te e il figlio (se non ho capito male) nei loro problemi di coppia :unhappy: sono strambi forte. digli così, come hai detto a noi: che sei affezionata a loro, gli vuoi bene, ma che ora hai bisogno di staccare da tutto, anche da loro.

e poi dimenticateli :mrgreen:

p.s.
i genitori del mio ragazzo non mi hanno mai voluto conoscere. mi è sempre dispiaciuto, ma ti dirò, mi hai fatto cambiare idea


----------



## Mab (13 Aprile 2011)

Grazie a tutti!
Oggi è il giorno dell'incontro e ho dormito 3 ore. Non vedo l'ora che sia domani, perchè in qualche modo sarà finita. 
Ho smesso di rispondere agli sms dei suoi... e sua madre ha telefonato a mio padre in lacrime!Comincia davvero a diventare troppo.
Lo so che merito di più e di meglio, e spero davvero che il tempo guarisca ogni mia ferita, ma è davvero difficile adesso immaginare il futuro, semplicemente perchè ogni progetto è andato in fumo con le sue promesse non mantenute. Devo avere la tranquillità per costruire i miei nuovi progetti, e anche se credevo di essere arrivata a volermi abbastanza bene, forse non è stato abbastanza. Devo fare di più per me.
Ieri mi sono iscritta in palestra :unhappy: .. credo che un po' di sfogo fisico possa farmi bene, e posso già cominciare da stasera.


----------



## Mab (13 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> Cara Mab,
> quando ho letto il titolo "la verità viene a galla", istintivamente ho cliccato sul tuo post, perchè qualcosa mi diceva che la nostra storia ha molto in comune.
> Mi è capitata la stessa cosa poco meno di quattro mesi fa, con la differenza che nessuno mi ha detto cosa era successo veramente...neanche i genitori...ma poi l'ho scoperto perchè appunto...alla fine la verità viene a galla.
> 
> ...


 
Smontato?! riduttivo direi. 
Praticamente son stata 6 anni con un omunculo pusillanime. La sua sola preoccupazione è non uscirne come il cattivo ma come la vittima, poverino, perchè ci tiene alla sua immagine di bravo ragazzo.
Da domani voglio chiudere ogni contatto, ogni rapporto. Gli restituirò tutto, anche i regali che mi ha fatto e che mi fa male vedere (tanto mi devo trasferire, non ho posto per tutto, se devo buttarli via..). Spero davvero tra poco di stare bene.


----------



## Mab (13 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> *Siamo in tre vedo *
> Cmq quoto chi ti dice di sforzarti a non sentirlo e vederlo e lascia perdere i parenti.
> per quanto ti vogliano bene sono sempre un legame con lui. magari col tempo potranno esserci ancora, ma ora meglio di no, capiranno sicuramente.
> 
> ...


 
Comincio a pensare ad un problema generazionale. E quello che hai detto lassù nel neretto è sacrosanto.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Smontato?! riduttivo direi.
> Praticamente son stata 6 anni con un omunculo pusillanime. La sua sola preoccupazione è non uscirne come il cattivo ma come la vittima, poverino, perchè ci tiene alla sua immagine di bravo ragazzo.
> Da domani voglio chiudere ogni contatto, ogni rapporto. *Gli restituirò tutto, anche i regali che mi ha fatto e che mi fa male vedere* (tanto mi devo trasferire, non ho posto per tutto, se devo buttarli via..). Spero davvero tra poco di stare bene.


suggerimento alternativo
non restituirgli un chez
portali al "mercatino" o esercizio simile dove prendono le cose uste in conto vendita
qualcosa ne scuci e te li levi di torno


----------



## Mab (13 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> suggerimento alternativo
> non restituirgli un chez
> portali al "mercatino" o esercizio simile dove prendono le cose uste in conto vendita
> qualcosa ne scuci e te li levi di torno


Questa è un'idea divertente. ho un negozio simile proprio sotto casa :mrgreen:

stanotte ho dormito 3 ore.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> *Questa è un'idea divertente. ho un negozio simile proprio sotto casa* :mrgreen:
> 
> stanotte ho dormito 3 ore.


fidati: restituirgli tutto lo farebbe contento perchè gli darebbe la misura del "potere" che ha esercitato su di te, dell'importanza che aveva per te

a che ora passerà?


----------



## Mab (13 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Questa è un'idea divertente. ho un negozio simile proprio sotto casa :mrgreen:
> 
> *stanotte ho dormito 3 ore*.


 
l'avevo già detto.. ma il sonno mi fa perdere colpi.
alle 16:30 sarà finita. 16:40 al massimo, ma non credo che lui proprio oggi avrà cose sensate da dire. Io sono tanto tanto stanca e non voglio dire niente.. per questo ho scritto la lettera, per non pentirmi mai di non avergli detto vaffanc... ma per essere libera di non dir nulla e farla finita il prima possibile.
che persona orribile.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> *l'avevo già detto*.. ma il sonno mi fa perdere colpi.
> alle 16:30 sarà finita. 16:40 al massimo, ma non credo che lui proprio oggi avrà cose sensate da dire. Io sono tanto tanto stanca e non voglio dire niente.. per questo ho scritto la lettera, per non pentirmi mai di non avergli detto vaffanc... ma per essere libera di non dir nulla e farla finita il prima possibile.
> che persona orribile.


sì, lo sapevo
ma sottolinearlo non aveva importanza
credo che qui dentro siamo in molti a sapere come si sta quando si passano certe notti


----------



## Mab (13 Aprile 2011)

Sono a lavoro e il tempo non passa più. continuo a pensare che fra poche ore lo rivedrò e già mi salgono le lacrime agli occhi (..è la seconda volta che devo scappare in bagno per piangere). Sono tanto delusa, ferita e arrabbiata.. come ha potuto farmi questo????


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Sono a lavoro e il tempo non passa più. continuo a pensare che fra poche ore lo rivedrò e già mi salgono le lacrime agli occhi (..è la seconda volta che devo scappare in bagno per piangere). Sono tanto delusa, ferita e arrabbiata.. come ha potuto farmi questo????


 Cara lo so che fa male credimi! l'ho vissuta anche io questa situazione! ma da lui devi farti vedere forte........e tu devi essere forte! la tua vita continua crediami! adesso ti sembra tutto negativo ma non è cosi!


----------



## Rita1973 (13 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Sono a lavoro e il tempo non passa più. continuo a pensare che fra poche ore lo rivedrò e già mi salgono le lacrime agli occhi (..è la seconda volta che devo scappare in bagno per piangere). Sono tanto delusa, ferita e arrabbiata.. come ha potuto farmi questo????


Come dissi l'altro giorno, purtroppo le persone a noi più vicine sono quelle che ci fanno più male.....
Sei sicura che vuoi vederlo? cioè, non esiste un modo per far si che tu lo possa evitare per sempre? Ti stai massacrando così!


----------



## Mab (13 Aprile 2011)

Dovrei poterlo evitare da domani in poi, ho chiuso i ponti con tutto ciò che lo riguarda. Oggi.. non so.
Sto male, malissimo.. ma una parte di me vuole guardarlo in faccia per l'ultima volta e leggere.. qualcosa. Non riesco a spiegare tutti questi anni passati insieme finiti così, in 2 mesi, puff!
Non riesco a capire che cosa è diventato, e perchè.. cavolo gente ho davvero paura di chiudermi in me stessa, ero convinta di aver scelto la persona per me. E se proprio lui mi ha fatto questo, che cavolo devo aspettarmi in futuro?!
Mi sembra francamente che, pur meritando di meglio, per il meglio si debba pescare in un cesto vuoto.


----------



## Daniel75 (13 Aprile 2011)

Questo e' uno dei casi in cui concordo con DanielE per l'acido sulla macchina. Non risolverebbe nulla, e' vero, ma potrebbe far star bene qualche minuto.

Cio' che passi adesso purtroppo non lo dimenticherai mai del tutto... ma per quanto ti sembra impossibile un giorno sara' solo un rumore di fondo lontano, sovrastato da un nuovo amore che in futuro arrivera', quando meno lo cercherai, e ti rendera' felice come mai lo eri stata prima...


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> *Questo e' uno dei casi in cui concordo con DanielE per l'acido sulla macchina. Non risolverebbe nulla, e' vero, ma potrebbe far star bene qualche minuto.*
> 
> Cio' che passi adesso purtroppo non lo dimenticherai mai del tutto... ma per quanto ti sembra impossibile un giorno sara' solo un rumore di fondo lontano, sovrastato da un nuovo amore che in futuro arrivera', quando meno lo cercherai, e ti rendera' felice come mai lo eri stata prima...


 no ti prego pure te no eh!


----------



## Mab (13 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Questo e' uno dei casi in cui concordo con DanielE per l'acido sulla macchina. Non risolverebbe nulla, e' vero, ma potrebbe far star bene qualche minuto.
> 
> Cio' che passi adesso purtroppo non lo dimenticherai mai del tutto... ma per quanto ti sembra impossibile un giorno sara' solo un rumore di fondo lontano, sovrastato da un nuovo amore che in futuro arrivera', quando meno lo cercherai, e ti rendera' felice come mai lo eri stata prima...


Ha sempre usato la mia di macchina. uomo parassitico.
cavolo come vorrei prenderlo a pedate.. no peggio.
lo odio. lo odio per quello che mi ha fatto, per la sua mancanza di carattere, di coraggio e di rispetto. cavolo.. almeno il rispetto.
Ti piace un'altra? dimmelo. abbi il coraggio di dirmelo. Abbi il coraggio di dirmi che non vuoi vivere con me perchè non mi ami più, che preferisci continuare a fare il ragazzino altri 10 anni, e quella tipa dell'università che sbatte gli occhioni ti sta dando la via d'uscita che aspettavi. Dimmelo come ti pare, ma non farmi aspettare mesi i tuoi comodi, dicendomi "ti amo" fino all'ultimo giorno, facendomi impegnare una casa, comprare una cucina, credendo in te fino alla fine.. quando tu hai già in testa un'altra persona. Ma che razza di uomo sei????!!!!!!!

Io sarò ingenua, forse ho creduto troppo nell'amore, nella forza del mio amore, anche stavolta. Ma non avrei mai creduto che lui, proprio lui, mi facesse questo.


----------



## Mab (13 Aprile 2011)

Lo so che oggi sono insopportabilmente lagnosa. Domani miglioro (dopodomani non garantisco.. mi ci vogliono 2 giorni per le botte grandi di solito)


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Lo so che oggi sono insopportabilmente lagnosa. Domani miglioro (dopodomani non garantisco.. mi ci vogliono *2 giorni per le botte grandi* di solito)


ecchessei??

lo speedy gonzales del recupero emotivo?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Lo so che oggi sono insopportabilmente lagnosa. Domani miglioro (dopodomani non garantisco.. mi ci vogliono 2 giorni per le botte grandi di solito)


E ce credo che ve trascinate la sofferenza....

NON VI SFOGATE....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

oggi pomeriggio, fagli passa' un bel quarto d'ora...

e magari addebitagli i costi dei mobili comprati alla cazzo per colpa sua...

se e' il morto di fame che credo, visto l'uso della tua macchina, toccargli il portafoglio lo segnera' parecchio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mab (13 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ecchessei??
> 
> lo speedy gonzales del recupero emotivo?


 
No il contrario.. mi arriva addosso tutto un paio di giorni dopo di solito.


----------



## Mab (13 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E ce credo che ve trascinate la sofferenza....
> 
> NON VI SFOGATE....
> 
> ...


Questo l'ho già fatto. mi è arrivato il bonifico qualche giorno fa


----------



## Daniel75 (13 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> no ti prego pure te no eh!


E dai.. quando ci vuole ci vuole... tradire e' sempre sbagliato, e lo so, ma in casi come questi raggiungiamo il massimo della vilta' e della bassezza umana.



Mab ha detto:


> Lo so che oggi sono insopportabilmente lagnosa. Domani miglioro (dopodomani non garantisco.. mi ci vogliono 2 giorni per le botte grandi di solito)


Io ho cominciato ad essere meno lagnoso (con buona pace delle poche persone con cui mi sono sfogato) dopo un buon mesetto.. e nemmeno del tutto.. quindi, prenditi il tempo che ti serve.. su queste cose non possono esistere orologi e scadenze...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Questo l'ho già fatto. mi è arrivato il bonifico qualche giorno fa


Ah bene, ero ancora ai mobili, deposito si' deposito no...


----------



## Blondiee (13 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> *Smontato?! riduttivo direi*.
> Praticamente son stata 6 anni con un omunculo pusillanime. La sua sola preoccupazione è non uscirne come il cattivo *ma come la vittima, poverino, perchè ci tiene alla sua immagine di bravo ragazzo.*
> Da domani voglio chiudere ogni contatto, ogni rapporto. Gli restituirò tutto, anche i regali che mi ha fatto e che mi fa male vedere (tanto mi devo trasferire, non ho posto per tutto, se devo buttarli via..). Spero davvero tra poco di stare bene.


 
stringiamoci la mano. stessa situazione.
Anche il mio è un perbenista del c azzo, cui l'unica preoccupazione era uscirne bene.
Anche lui fino all'ultimo mi ha detto che mi amava, nonostante mi stava lasciando : "ti amo tantissimo ma non posso più stare con te"

Io penso che al di là dei danni che hanno fatto a noi, queste persone anche se non conoscono vergogna e il loro unico pensiero è uscirne bene per la faccia della gente, mi piace pensare che prima o poi saranno vittime della loro stessa vigliaccheria.
Vuoi ridere? il mio diceva anche che non mi sopportava più perchè sono una che non va in chiesa...
Invece lui è a posto...fa niente se mi ha ingannato fino all'ultimo e ha sostenuto convinto che saremmo andati finalmente a convivere quando invece aveva un'altra...tanto lui va in chiesa...una confessione, una comunione...e cosa vuoi che sia? la coscienza torna pulita, no?? grrr!



Smontato ...no...non è la parola giusta...ma d'altronde come si può definire una delusione del genere con parole? 

Taglia ogni contatto...è la via più veloce per tornare a riprendersi la propria vita...
ci metterai un po', è normale, ma poi passa....ti verrà in mente che hai perso un verme....
ti ha ingannato...ma per fortuna non sono tutti così....dopo diventiamo più attente e sono sicura che sapremo selezionare meglio.
Forza e coraggio per oggi!

io pensavo di vendergli tutto su ebay...ma alla fine non ce l'ho fatta...ho preferito rendergli ogni singola cosa...ma sbarazzarmi delle sue cose e non vederle in giro per casa...mi ha aiutato senz'altro a stare meglio...

un abbraccio cara!


----------



## Daniele (13 Aprile 2011)

Blondie, tu puoi semplicemente dirgli che è un credente del cazzo per quello che ha fatto e che come credente vali più tu che non vai in chiesa e che avresti sempre valore maggiore di lui anche se non credessi . Gli farai del male, perchè capirà di aver tradito anche se stesso ed i suoi ideali.
Mab, invece tu, un bel calcione nelle palle come commiato, no???? Se  l'aciido sulla macchina del pezzente non puoi mettere (perchè usava la tua) le palle dovrebbero essere sue e di sua proprietà e ti giuro che fa un male cane, ma davvero un male incredibile!


----------



## Blondiee (13 Aprile 2011)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Blondie, tu puoi semplicemente dirgli che è un credente del cazzo per quello che ha fatto e che come credente vali più tu che non vai in chiesa e che avresti sempre valore maggiore di lui anche se non credessi . Gli farai del male, perchè capirà di aver tradito anche se stesso ed i suoi ideali.
> Mab, invece tu, un bel calcione nelle palle come commiato, no???? Se l'aciido sulla macchina del pezzente non puoi mettere (perchè usava la tua) le palle dovrebbero essere sue e di sua proprietà e ti giuro che fa un male cane, ma davvero un male incredibile!


 
Il "bravo" credente nega, nega e nega...
non solo fedifrago e vile, ma bugiardo...per uscirne bene...:unhappy:
tra l'altro, in tre mesi, non si è mai fatto vivo di sua iniziativa dopo il male che mi ha fatto... 
perchè sicuramente non gliene frega e poi non può visto che l'altra è una collega stretta...
ma l'altro ieri...quando ancora non era in ufficio, di prima mattina (mi ha pure svegliato!!!) mi ha mandato un sms perchè era curioso di sapere cosa avrei fatto nella vita!!
Voleva che io di mia iniziativa, in questgo periodo che sto facendo importanti cambiamenti, lo informassi di mia iniziativa su quello che avrei fatto nella vita (mi sono licenziata e ho deciso di andare all'estero e avevo due chance...lui voleva sapere dove e cosa facevo...)

io dovevo contattarlo...capisci...così nel caso lo beccasse qualcuno...il perbenista poteva dire che sono Io che rompo le scatole a lui...il poverino...

Non mi ha sentito..la curiosità è stata forte...e ha avuto coraggio di contattarmi..per sapere che fine farò....

io davvero non capisco cosa passa per la testa di certe persone...continuo a stupirmi....

davvero non ho parole


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> io dovevo contattarlo...capisci...così nel caso lo beccasse qualcuno...il perbenista poteva dire che sono Io che rompo le scatole a lui...il poverino...
> 
> Non mi ha sentito..la curiosità è stata forte...e ha avuto coraggio di contattarmi..per sapere che fine farò....
> 
> ...


Mi auguro che tu l'abbia freddamente mandato a quel paese! 
Vergognoso!


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> stringiamoci la mano. stessa situazione.
> Anche il mio è un perbenista del c azzo, cui l'unica preoccupazione era uscirne bene.
> Anche lui fino all'ultimo mi ha detto che mi amava, nonostante mi stava lasciando : "ti amo tantissimo ma non posso più stare con te"
> 
> ...


Maro'...sta roba a mmmia fa lo stesso effetto del rosso al toro...:mrgreen:

digli a quella merda che deve cambia' parrocchia oseno' te lo sputtani ed il prete nun glie fa' la comunione...:mrgreen:

e digli anche che tu lo seguirai in qualunque parrocchia andra' e lo sputtanerai per l'eternita'...come un gatto attaccato ai maroni...

insomma come n'artra piaga biblica....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (13 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Maro'...sta roba a mmmia fa lo stesso effetto del rosso al toro...:mrgreen:
> 
> digli a quella merda che deve cambia' parrocchia oseno' te lo sputtani ed il prete nun glie fa' la comunione...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Cazzo, è vero, ai credenti ipocriti questo da alquanto fastidio e non è illegale :up:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cazzo, è vero, ai credenti ipocriti questo da alquanto fastidio e non è illegale :up:


Anzi, avendo lei subito il divorzio, se potrebbe fa' la comunione pure davanti a lui a sfregio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Anzi, avendo lei subito il divorzio, se potrebbe fa' la comunione pure davanti a lui a sfregio...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Funziona così? 
Seriamente me lo sono sempre chiesto.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Funziona così?
> Seriamente me lo sono sempre chiesto.


Le stronzate so' tante...c'e da divertirse..:mrgreen:

comunque se te sei il soggetto che ha subìto il divorzio, non avendo colpe nel tradimento a dio, tu sei un optional...:mrgreen:..il prete che vi conosce, concede la comunione a te e la nega a lui...perche' non e' piu' in comunione co' isso...

e percio' la domenica ce sta la transumanza dei parrocchiani da una parrocchia all'altra...

ingorghi, traffico, inquinamento, incidenti, morti, feriti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (13 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Funziona così?
> Seriamente me lo sono sempre chiesto.


Con un cattolico praticante che è anche ipocrita si che si può e pensa...quello o quella ci starebbero sinceramente male. I cattolici che predicano bene e razzolano male non si giustificano...passano sopra i propri torti senza pensarci, quello che fa pensare fa male. Farfalla, pensa che le mie zie sono buone credenti e non hanno mosso dito per il loro nipote quando è morto il loro fratello, pensa che credenti del cazzo possono esistere.


----------



## Blondiee (13 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi auguro che tu l'abbia freddamente mandato a quel paese!
> Vergognoso!


Se lo meritava ma non so perchè..non sono riuscita a farlo. Una parte di me ancora non ci crede che sia tanto meschino.
Invece sono stata cortese e vaga. Non ho risposto alle sue curiosità.
Ma mi pento anche solo di avergli risposto.:incazzato:


Non vado in chiesa, ma sono un'anima tenera.
(o forse sono solo un'idiota):unhappy:


la verità è che una parte di me ancora non riesce a credere che lui...LUI...è stato così meschino.
Poi quando parli tra amiche che hanno avuto esperienze analoghe, diventa difficile...ti vengono a dire: 
"ma sai...se ha chiesto...non è per sola curiosità...anche se ti ha lasciato, è difficile anche per lui staccarsi da un momento all'altro e non pensare più a una persona, e poi magari vuole tenersi in contatto, con la scusa che sa di te, può sempre chiederti ogni volta come va questo e come va quello"
e ti inducono a pensare che tutto sommato non c'è cattiveria...ed è anche la versione a cui preferisci credere...e queste amiche ti danno questo punto di vista, perchè ci sono passate prima di te e sperano che anche per loro sia stato così...

Anche se i fatti, con il senno di poi, parlano chiaramente in altro modo.

Stamattina invece ho incontrato un amico che mi ha offerto il suo punto di vista...forse molto più veritiero...perchè sa calarsi nella mente maschile molto più che me e delle amiche...e perchè ne ha già viste...
ed è stato molto più spietato...
sicuramente più veritiero...

e mi sono pentita anche solo di avergli risposto.
Il suo messaggio, comunque, mi ha innervosita parecchio perchè ne sto uscendo fuori e ho altri progetti importanti, non lo penso più durante il giorno...quel suo messaggio è...non so definirlo...ma mi ha fatto rabbia....non posso negare che nonostante i passi avanti che ho fatto, la cosa è ancora fresca...sono passati pochissimi mesi...e siamo stati insieme anni....

*Faccio il tifo per la nostra amica Mab...*
le sono vicina...è meglio una spiacevole verità che una bugia buonista....che lascia mille dubbi...ma poi alla fine fa solo più danni...


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> Se lo meritava ma non so perchè..non sono riuscita a farlo. Una parte di me ancora non ci crede che sia tanto meschino.
> Invece sono stata cortese e vaga. Non ho risposto alle sue curiosità.
> Ma mi pento anche solo di avergli risposto.:incazzato:
> 
> ...


Guarda, non vorrei essere cattiva con le tue amiche ma, hanno riflettuto su quello che dicono?
A quale scopo di vorrebbe tener in contatto con te? E soprattutto a cosa gli servirebbe sapere e/o chiederti di tanto in tanto come va questo e quello? 
Non so quale sia il punto di vista dell'amico, ma se è più veritiero, lo quoto. 


Sono quasi le 18, chissà mab come sta ora...


----------



## Daniele (13 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Guarda, non vorrei essere cattiva con le tue amiche ma, hanno riflettuto su quello che dicono?
> A quale scopo di vorrebbe tener in contatto con te? E soprattutto a cosa gli servirebbe sapere e/o chiederti di tanto in tanto come va questo e quello?
> Non so quale sia il punto di vista dell'amico, ma se è più veritiero, lo quoto.
> 
> ...


Sono un uomo e spiego perchè vorrebbe sentire come va e come non va. 
Dirò una cosa orribile per le donne, ma piuttosto veritiera, se un uomo ed una donna che si lasciano non sono ancora al punto di sputarsi negli occhi, l'uomo tendenzialmente (colpevole o no dell'accaduto) proverà sempre dell'affetto per quella persona. L'affetto di un uomo si esplica ogni tanto in un interessamento sulle vicende della persona stessa!
Quindi quelle amiche potrebbero non avere totalmente torto. In qusto caso io invece ci vedo anche sensi di colpa.


----------



## oceansize (13 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> Se lo meritava ma non so perchè..non sono riuscita a farlo. Una parte di me ancora non ci crede che sia tanto meschino.
> Invece sono stata cortese e vaga. Non ho risposto alle sue curiosità.
> Ma mi pento anche solo di avergli risposto.:incazzato:
> 
> ...


a me scriveva per dirmi che sperava che io non lo odiassi e che un giorno l'avrei perdonato e altre cose del genere. Insomma in tutto ciò c'era LUI e basta.
Questo 3D mi ha fatto riaffiorare ricordi dolorosi, soprattutto per il fatto che la persona che ha condiviso moltissime cose con me, da amico prima e da compagno poi, sia svanita nel nulla. E mi chiedo se può succedere che una persona si riveli così vigliacca, meschina, egoista e immatura tutto in un colpo o se era così da sempre ma io non volevo vederlo. O meglio, magari come tratto distintivo del carattere non c'era un cuor di leone, però con me pensavo non avrebbe mai dato prova di essere un pdm di tal portata.
L'ha fatto ,succede, si sbaglia, ma ADDIO.

ekekkaxxo :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2011)

Ma scusate una cosa...ok...la verità viene a galla e poi vi fa male...
Ma cazzo COME AVETE POTUTO?
Credere a na montagna di parole e non guardare mai i fatti?
Dove sono i fatti?
Che cosa hanno fatto di così strabiliante sti cazzi di uomini per meritare tanto da voi?

Quindi alla fine della fiera convien anche tacere...perchè cazzo...più parlate di quanto era stronzo e stupido lui, più apparite stolte per esservi fatte intortare da certi uomini.

E poi anche piangete...
La verità CAZZO era sempre lì: bastava GUARDARE.

Ma ciò ammettere a sè stesse che lui, il grande uomo, non vi amava...è dura eh?

Poi magari arriva quello che vi ama sul serio per quello che siete...e quello ciò deve passare le pene dell'inferno...perchè ciò...un altro ha fatto i disastri dentro di voi...

Pane al pane
vino al vino XD.


----------



## Blondiee (14 Aprile 2011)

*Conte....*



oceansize ha detto:


> a me scriveva per dirmi che sperava che io non lo odiassi e che un giorno l'avrei perdonato e altre cose del genere. Insomma in tutto ciò c'era LUI e basta.
> Questo 3D mi ha fatto riaffiorare ricordi dolorosi, soprattutto per il fatto che la persona che ha condiviso moltissime cose con me, da amico prima e da compagno poi, sia svanita nel nulla. E mi chiedo se può succedere che una persona si riveli così vigliacca, meschina, egoista e immatura tutto in un colpo o se era così da sempre ma io non volevo vederlo. O meglio, magari come tratto distintivo del carattere non c'era un cuor di leone, però con me pensavo non avrebbe mai dato prova di essere un pdm di tal portata.
> L'ha fatto ,succede, si sbaglia, ma ADDIO.
> 
> ekekkaxxo :carneval:


Il mio non sembrava affatto codardo.
Era preso dal lavoro, e nella sua azienda fanno veramente i notturni per via delle consegne.
Gomito a gomito con la collega, è andata a finire che alla fine si è messo con quella.
Ma io come potevo saperlo?
Fino al giorno prima di lasciarmi mi aveva promesso la convivenza, quando dormivamo insieme mi portava le brioche a letto per colazione ed eravamo pieni di attenzioni reciproche, da lavoro mi mandava sms e spesso si faceva sentire con telefonate....
non mi ha dato segni neanche a morire. Io pensavo eravamo una coppia felice prima che mi lascisse, ero straconvinta che il nostro rapporto era magnifico da ambo le parti.
E' stato un vero fulmine a ciel sereno.
Come potevo sospettare io?
Anche i miei amici sono rimasti sotto shock...
mi dicevano sempre che lui era innamoratissimo di me, il modo in cui mi metteva su un palmo di mano, il modo di guardarmi come se fossi l'unica donna sulla terra, tutte le attenzioni....

poi mi lascia con una scusa banale...
e salta fuori che era tanto che non sopportava più ogni piccola scemenza...
che poteva essere il colore delle meches dei capelli di una tonalità più chiara, al programma tv su cui facev zapping...
ma insomma...se uno non dà segnali....una non è che deve diventare paranoica....

siamo dotati di parola...se una cosa non va, basta esprimerla, ...invece i paraculi fanno finta di niente, recitano i fidanzati perfetti...fino a quando non sono certi di avere l'altra porta sicura...

sono disgustata!

Eh sì...probabilmente qualcun'altro pagherà quello che lui mi ha fatto...ma spero di no...
mi piace pensare che lui non è tutti e che sono solo capitata male!


----------



## Blondiee (14 Aprile 2011)

*Eliade e Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Sono un uomo e spiego perchè vorrebbe sentire come va e come non va.
> Dirò una cosa orribile per le donne, ma piuttosto veritiera, se un uomo ed una donna che si lasciano non sono ancora al punto di sputarsi negli occhi, l'uomo tendenzialmente (colpevole o no dell'accaduto) proverà sempre dell'affetto per quella persona. L'affetto di un uomo si esplica ogni tanto in un interessamento sulle vicende della persona stessa!
> Quindi quelle amiche potrebbero non avere totalmente torto. In qusto caso io invece ci vedo anche sensi di colpa.


 
Secondo il mio amico ora probabilmente avrà dei sensi di colpa e il suo contattarmi...è un po' un modo per uscirne bene...per cercare di pulirsi la coscienza....


però probabilmente ha ragione  anche Daniele....perchè lui vuole sapere che fine faccio...dove andrò e dove sarò nei prossimi mesi....
non so se è pura curiosità....ma forse qualche cosa  rimane sempre perchè altrimenti cosa importa sapere che fine fa una persona?

ma potrei sbagliarmi...la vedo sempre dal mio punto di vista...magari è una curiosità fine a sè stessa come quando guardiamo i vecchi compagni di classe su facebook...che sei curioso di sapere "che fine hanno fatto"le persone, e forse  lui, sapendo dei miei importanti cambiamenti e sapendo che non c'è modo di saperli da altre persone se non da me (perchè ho piantato tutto il vecchio giro e nessuno sa cosa faccio) allora forse è costretto a chiedere a me...


----------



## Blondiee (14 Aprile 2011)

Forza Mab!!!
comunque prima o poi se ne esce fuori!!!


io e Oceansize siamo ancora "fresche"...
ma personalmente ho fatto splendidi progressi...adesso questa cosa è riaffiorata grazie al suo recentissimo sms...
E' molto meglio non sentirlo!
non è facile tagliare i contatti totalmente, all'inizio no...però è fondamentale....!!!


----------



## Niko74 (14 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> Il mio non sembrava affatto codardo.
> Era preso dal lavoro, e nella sua azienda fanno veramente i notturni per via delle consegne.
> Gomito a gomito con la collega, è andata a finire che alla fine si è messo con quella.
> Ma io come potevo saperlo?
> ...


Eeehh no!!! Tu avresti dovuto capire....lui certamente ti ha mandato dei segnali che tu avresti dovuto interpretare con la sfera di cristallo 

Scherzo eh...è solo che è una delle tante cose che mi ha detto mia moglie...lei ci ha provato a farmelo capire, senza dirmelo, io non ho capito e lei si è trovata un altro...logico no?


----------



## Mab (14 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> Se lo meritava ma non so perchè..non sono riuscita a farlo. Una parte di me ancora non ci crede che sia tanto meschino.
> Invece sono stata cortese e vaga. Non ho risposto alle sue curiosità.
> Ma mi pento anche solo di avergli risposto.:incazzato:
> 
> ...


Blondie.. grazie!
che tristezza pensare che queste persone non siano così rare. Mi spiace per la tua storia, il mio non era un perbenista di quelli bacchettoni e cattolici, era uno a cui piaceva salire in cattedra però, essere considerato il ragazzo saggio e responsabile. uno dei suoi soprannomi fra gli amici era "Salvezza" tanta era la fama che si era fatto. Lui, prima di me, per le sue precedenti ragazze è stato sempre quello di transizione fra una storia e un'altra, quindi ha sempre avuto la nomea del poverino, sensibile, non capito. Purtroppo gli è andata molto male con me, ha trovato un osso duro.. ho tanti difetti, ma non sono incoerente, disonesta, o pavida, e questo lo hanno visto tutti.

Ieri mi ha dato appuntamento non sotto casa mia, ma alla stazione del treno (per la serie "pronto alla fuga") ci siamo scambiati le cose e lui non ha aperto bocca. Alchè io, forse sbagliando, gli ho domandato incredula "non hai niente da dire?!"
lui : "che posso dire??!" 
io : "non tenti neanche di scusarti.. nulla?!"
lui: "non credo che servirebbe a qualcosa"
io: "ultima lezione. non ci si scusa perchè debba servire a qualcosa, ci si scusa quando si sente di aver ferito qualcuno e di dovergli delle scuse"

lui ammutolisce.

è finita così, dopo che mi ha restituito la bicicletta (alla quale ha rotto il cavalletto, e la catena con la chiave dentro), dopo che non ha avuto il coraggio di dire niente. Ho sperato fino all'ultimo istante, che avesse qualcosa da dire, qualunque cosa. 
Probabilmente nulla mi avrebbe tirato su il morale, ma avrei voluto vedere una scintilla, un briciolo di carattere, un minimo di lotta, anche solo per riabilitarsi. invece nulla. Non ha fatto e detto nulla.

Da oggi sarà silenzio. Mi ha mandato un sms stanotte con scritto che ha sbagliato tutto perchè si aspettava di non farmi male e farsi odiare proprio da me. Io gli ho risposto una volta, poi gli ho detto che era quasi mezzanotte e da mezzanotte lui non sarebbe più esistito.

Basta, lo prometto, basta sms, email, facebook, msn, o qualsiasi tipo di messaggio. ho bloccato stamani tutte le tecnologie, devo cancellarlo dalla mia vita.
Sono triste, ferita, delusa, ma in qualche modo sto meglio di ieri. L'ansia quantomeno sembra essersela portata via.


----------



## Mab (14 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusate una cosa...ok...la verità viene a galla e poi vi fa male...
> Ma cazzo COME AVETE POTUTO?
> Credere a na montagna di parole e non guardare mai i fatti?
> Dove sono i fatti?
> ...


 
Conte... esiste gente che riesce a manipolarti. e anche bene. il mio lui ci ha fregati tutti, e dico tutti.. pensa che neppure i suoi gli parlano attualmente.
Lui mi ha proposto la convivenza, ha fatto tutto lui, per poi, in due mesi trasformarsi. 
NON sono IO la STOLTA, o se lo sono, lui è stato un grandissimo attore. Non come ho potuto io credergli, ma come ha potuto lui mentire così!
Ci sarà anche il tempo dell'autocritica Conte, ma adesso non accetto di darmi anche dell'imbecille. NO cavoli, proprio no.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> ........
> Vuoi ridere? il mio diceva anche che non mi sopportava più perchè sono una che non va in chiesa...
> Invece lui è a posto...fa niente se mi ha ingannato fino all'ultimo e ha sostenuto convinto che saremmo andati finalmente a convivere quando invece aveva un'altra...tanto lui va in chiesa...una confessione, una comunione...e cosa vuoi che sia? la coscienza torna pulita, no?? grrr!
> 
> ..........


l'amante di mio marito era molto devota 

sì, è vero che tradiva suo marito
che trombava col mio
che cercava di convincerlo ad andare a vivere insieme
che quando lui ha tentennato ha fatto porcate inimmaginabili perchè io venissi a sapere di lei in modo, però, che la responsabilità della rivelazione non sembrasse sua
che ha torturato suo marito e i suoi figli
che ha cercato di portare me all'esasperazione
che ha massacrato la vita di mio marito dopo che le aveva detto che voleva me
ecc. ecc.

ma andava in chiesa
e non solo di domenica
e ci teneva che si sapesse che ci andava per pregare perchè il coronamento del suo sogno d'amore


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Conte... esiste gente che riesce a manipolarti. e anche bene. il mio lui ci ha fregati tutti, e dico tutti.. pensa che neppure i suoi gli parlano attualmente.
> Lui mi ha proposto la convivenza, ha fatto tutto lui, per poi, in due mesi trasformarsi.
> NON sono IO la STOLTA, o se lo sono, lui è stato un grandissimo attore. Non come ho potuto io credergli, ma come ha potuto lui mentire così!
> Ci sarà anche il tempo dell'autocritica Conte, ma adesso non accetto di darmi anche dell'imbecille. NO cavoli, proprio no.


Mi permetto di insegnarti una tecnica, visto che a me non chiamavano "salvezza", ma " tempesta". So che esistono i manipolatori. Provati su mia pelle. Allora dobbiamo imparare a lasciarci manipolare con la consapevolezza che siamo manipolati. Sta roba l'ho imparata da bambino. 
Diremo che la verità sta in mezzo: tu ingenua da un lato, lui attore dall'altro.
Allora fai come me: decidi tu fino a che punto sarai manipolabile.
Con me finisce sempre così:
Fai conto che io sia una coscia di pollo.
E ti dico...mangia mangia...mangia...ma stai attenta che sotto la carne c'è l'osso e se arrivi lì ti spacchi tutti i denti.
Non ho mai capito come mai le manipolatrici pensano che bleffi...invece arrivano all'osso e si spaccano tutti i denti....
Forse io sono così...perchè quando da bambino iniziai ad andare a vedere se le cose che mi dicevano mia madre erano vere: trovai solo una montagna di balle.
Sono dicotomico: per esempio tu vieni da me e mi dici...Non ce la faccio a fare sta cosa: 50% di me dice...poverina non ce la fa aiutiamola...il resto 50% dice...fesso non ha voglia di farla e non ne uscirà mai...stai solo perdendo tempo.
Così ho imparato a investire 100 nei rapporti, sapendo che rimetterci almeno il 50, fa parte del gioco no?


----------



## Rita1973 (14 Aprile 2011)

A volte il silenzio è la migliore cura, la migliore affermazione di SCUSA, perchè a volte ci si sente talmente schifosi dentro che anche chiedere scusa sembra un ipocresia.
Parlo in modo generico, nn siamo tutti uguali.

Forse se avreste parlato ora staresti peggio, avresti pensato alle sue parole, avresti pensato a ciò che magari avresti risposto tu, alle parole che magari non saresti riuscita a dire...

Ora è tempo per metabolizzare, cancellare la lavagna e riscrivere una storia, la più importante, la Storia della tua vita! Solo TUA!

Se un ex a volte si ripresenta, non condannatelo, vivere una storia d'amore lascia comunque un segno per entrambi, e anche chi ci ha tradito comunque ci avrà voluto bene a modo suo, certo non era amore, ma anche ammettere che non si ama più fa male, ma dentro può rimanere un sentimento di affetto e viene comunque nel cuore e nella testa di chiederci l'altra persona come stia, se sta bene, cosa stia facendo... siamo umani non macchine... poi naturalmente anche questo minio di affetto con il tempo sparisce, e certe domande ce le facciamo solo tra noi e noi, senza mandare sms senza chiedere ad amici comuni...

I ricordi belli o brutti rimangono.. e a volte il pensiero vaga tra essi...
Nel bene o nelmale, siamo fatti di ricordi, siamo fatti di sentimenti, e quando l'amore finisce, rimane comunque il bene, che si trasforma poi magari in affetto...

Possiamo condannare odiare ripudiare.... ma dentro le emozioni i sentimenti i ricordi non si cancellano mai del tutto...

Come la lavagna... ti ho detto cancella e riscrivi.... ma mai ciò che hai cancellato si canellerà del tutto l'ombra delle scritte con il gesso, quelle scritte precedentemente, rimane...

Un forte abbraccio....
Ora scrivi la storia della TUA VITA.....


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> A volte il silenzio è la migliore cura, la migliore affermazione di SCUSA, perchè a volte ci si sente talmente schifosi dentro che anche chiedere scusa sembra un ipocresia.
> Parlo in modo generico, nn siamo tutti uguali.
> 
> Forse se avreste parlato ora staresti peggio, avresti pensato alle sue parole, avresti pensato a ciò che magari avresti risposto tu, alle parole che magari non saresti riuscita a dire...
> ...


Bellissimo post...
Sai se io ti mostrassi la mia lavagna tu diresti...
COnte sei stato fortunato, guarda sei stato amato...
E io ti direi guarda il mio cancellino come è fatto...è fatto in un modo in cui ogni giorno cancello le cose brutte e cerco di rimarcarle per bene...ehi lo vedi questo cuoricino qui? Guarda l'ho cerchiato...fu la prima volta che una mi disse ti voglio bene...
Hai un cuore fantastico tu!:up::up::up:


----------



## Mab (14 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> A volte il silenzio è la migliore cura, la migliore affermazione di SCUSA, perchè a volte ci si sente talmente schifosi dentro che anche chiedere scusa sembra un ipocresia.
> Parlo in modo generico, nn siamo tutti uguali.
> 
> Forse se avreste parlato ora staresti peggio, avresti pensato alle sue parole, avresti pensato a ciò che magari avresti risposto tu, alle parole che magari non saresti riuscita a dire...
> ...


 
Mi rimane molto difficile credere alla prima parte. se non si ama più e c'è affetto e rispetto.. si trovano altri modi di comunicare.

Per la seconda cosa.. io ho amato con tutta me stessa. Sono fatta così, ho mille paranoie e insicurezze, ma se amo, se mi apro, se arrivo a fidarmi.. non ci sono 50% 60% o altre percentuali. io conosco solo il 100%. Non dico che sia giusto, ma sono fatta così.. lui ogni tanto si stupiva e mi diceva "è incredibile il tuo modo di amare, mi fai sentire amato come mai in vita mia". Credo che questo fosse vero, perchè io sentivo tutto questo.

Adesso è dolore, perdita. Cavolo.. mi manca la mia vita felice con lui, che non era poi così tanto tempo fa. Se una storia di 6 anni, viene spazzata via in 2 mesi per un prurito inguinale e un'improvvisa sindrome di Peter Pan, io a che diamine posso credere in futuro?!
Avrei scommesso tutto su di lui fino a Natale. Mi ha scritto una lettera bellissima a Natale in cui mi diceva di voler vivere con me e impegnarsi con me, che mi avrebbe dato una mano per il distacco dalla mia famiglia, e che anche se in giro lui incontrava un sacco di ragazze anche molto carine, non aveva dubbi perchè loro non erano me. Lettera datata 29 dicembre. A febbraio impazzisce. a Marzo mi tradisce.
Io...... navigo in alto mare. Gli uomini non li capisco.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Cavolo.. mi manca la mia vita felice con lui.......


Succede quando ci si innamora dell'Amore.



Mab ha detto:


> Gli uomini non li capisco.


Vedi sopra.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Mi rimane molto difficile credere alla prima parte. se non si ama più e c'è affetto e rispetto.. si trovano altri modi di comunicare.
> 
> Per la seconda cosa.. io ho amato con tutta me stessa. Sono fatta così, ho mille paranoie e insicurezze, ma se amo, se mi apro, se arrivo a fidarmi.. non ci sono 50% 60% o altre percentuali. io conosco solo il 100%. Non dico che sia giusto, ma sono fatta così.. lui ogni tanto si stupiva e mi diceva "è incredibile il tuo modo di amare, mi fai sentire amato come mai in vita mia". Credo che questo fosse vero, perchè io sentivo tutto questo.
> 
> ...


E' con il 100% che ti fotti.
Starai attenta al prossimo giro no?
Vedi con il tuo 100% poi rischi di diventare una che pretende anche quel 100% apparendo all'altro come una donna totalmente intransigente...ad ogni minima mancanza dell'altro giù botte e legnate.
Ne vale la pena?
Impara ad investire solo nella misura in cui ricevi.
Fidati: ti risparmierai una montagna di sofferenze inutili.
Ah mi ami? Mi tratti bene.


----------



## Mab (14 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Succede quando ci si innamora dell'Amore.
> 
> 
> 
> Vedi sopra.


 
Non sono un'innamorata dell'amore. io ero innamorata di quello che lui dimostrava di essere. Forse ho sempre saputo che fra i due amavo più io, ma non avrei mai, e dico mai dubitato di noi o dei suoi sentimenti.


----------



## Mab (14 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' con il 100% che ti fotti.
> Starai attenta al prossimo giro no?
> Vedi con il tuo 100% poi rischi di diventare una che pretende anche quel 100% apparendo all'altro come una donna totalmente intransigente...ad ogni minima mancanza dell'altro giù botte e legnate.
> Ne vale la pena?
> ...


proverò senz'altro. tanto, per ora, non se ne parla.


----------



## Rita1973 (14 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Mi rimane molto difficile credere alla prima parte. se non si ama più e c'è affetto e rispetto.. si trovano altri modi di comunicare.
> 
> Per la seconda cosa.. io ho amato con tutta me stessa. Sono fatta così, ho mille paranoie e insicurezze, ma se amo, se mi apro, se arrivo a fidarmi.. non ci sono 50% 60% o altre percentuali. io conosco solo il 100%. Non dico che sia giusto, ma sono fatta così.. lui ogni tanto si stupiva e mi diceva "è incredibile il tuo modo di amare, mi fai sentire amato come mai in vita mia". Credo che questo fosse vero, perchè io sentivo tutto questo.
> 
> ...


Lo so, e ti capisco, ora il tutto è motlo fresco, è un lutto, un lutto per essere metabolizzato ha bisogo di tanto tempo, e quella parte di vuoto che ci lascia mai verrà colmato completamente...

Siamo umani sai, poteva capitare dopo il matrimonio, magari dopo  la nascita di un figlio...

Tutto ciò che lui ha scritto sicuramente era vero, in quel momento, ha detto e scritto cose importanti, tu hai affidato la tua vita nelle sue mani.... e lui in poco tempo ha stretto a pungo le sue dita, invece di sollevarti con il palmo delle sue mani....

Ora provi sentimenti di odio rabbia e dolore... è normale....
Cosa dirti? per ora cerca di nonchiederti ilperchè, di niente, ne di ciò che ra prima ne di ciò che èè ora, perchè non puoi entrare nella testa e nel cuore altrui, e probabilmente anche se fosse possibile troveresti solo confusione, forse neanche lui in questo mmento sa cosa vuole davvero, 
le motivazioni possono essere infinite... 

A chi puoi credere in futuro? Posso riferirti ciò che mi è stato detto tempo fa, a cui non avevo dato mai valore invece ora alla soglia di 40 anni debbo ricredermi e mi pento per non averci creduto prima, Puoi credere solo in te stessa... e a tua madre, alla persona che ti ha dato la vita...(a volte in casi estremi purtroppo neanche alle madri .. ma quelli sono casi a parte).... siamo esseri imperfetti, e nulla è per sempre, ed in un modo o nell'altro purtroppo non siamo immuni alle sofferenze, e non possiamo maii credere ed essere sicuri che chi ci sta di fronte non ci faccia del male...
Purtroppo è così, è brutto dirlo, perchè allora significa che non possiamo affidarci al 100% all'altra persona... ma dobiamo metterlo in conto...

Dobbiamo mettere sempre in conto che possiamo essere traditi, e anche se noi siamo fatti così, che ci diamo al 100% in amicizia in amore al lavoro mettendo magari gli altri al primo posto, tutto può succedere...la vita è imprevidibile..

Ama sempre come sai fare tu, soffrirai se verrai lasciata, o tradita, ma avrai sempre dentro te il potere di saper amare, senza restrizioni, ed è bello sentire il calore del cuore che pulsa...

Non incrudirti, non perdere la speranza... ma coltiva l'amore, e vivilo.... ora nei confronti di te stessa....


----------



## Tubarao (14 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Non sono un'innamorata dell'amore. *io ero innamorata di quello* che lui dimostrava di essere.


E due. 

Penso che se fossi stata innamoarata di lui, invece, avresti sgamato subito lo stronzo che era, invece te eri innamorata della vita felice con lui e di quello che lui dimostrava di essere.....la lezione che devi imparare è proprio questa: Innamoratevi degli uomini.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E due.
> 
> Penso che se fossi stata innamoarata di lui, invece, avresti sgamato subito lo stronzo che era, invece te eri innamorata della vita felice con lui e di quello che lui dimostrava di essere.....la lezione che devi imparare è proprio questa: Innamoratevi degli uomini.


Ma sai che mia moglie quando mi parla del mio predecessore dice sempre che era innamorata dell'idea di avere un ragazzo e non di lui?


----------



## Tubarao (14 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai che mia moglie quando mi parla del mio predecessore dice sempre che era innamorata dell'idea di avere un ragazzo e non di lui?


Conte, io ne faccio un discorso ancora più ampio, e in un certo senso mi riallaccio anche a quello che dici tu, che condivido pienamente of course, quando affermi che molte donne idealizzano troppo permettendo così ai figli di meretrice tipo il fidanzato di mab, d'intortarle alla grande.

Vedo sempre più frequentemente persone innamorate del contorno, dello stato d'animo che l'altro ci trasmette, dell'idea, del sogno, di quanto è bello essere felici e innamorati. Persone innamorate appunto, dell'Amore.

Ovvio e lapalissiano dire che da queste persone sono sempre scappato a gambe levate, come il fidanzato di mab, che comunque, a scanso di equivoci, sempre stronzo rimane, su questo non ci piove


----------



## Amoremio (14 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E due.
> 
> Penso che se fossi stata innamoarata di lui, invece, avresti sgamato subito lo stronzo che era, invece te eri innamorata della vita felice con lui e di quello che lui dimostrava di essere.....la lezione che devi imparare è proprio questa: Innamoratevi degli uomini.


ci si innamora di un uomo per come si manifesta
con la condivisione impari ad amare anche i difetti che restavano un po' nascosti nelle prime frequentazioni 
e quelli che non riesci ad amare li compensi con tutto il resto

:incazzato:"innamoratevi degli uomini"  in quel contesto non significa quasi nulla e mi fa saltare la mosca al naso
mo' finisce che è colpa di mab, se lui è un pirla scorretto che recita di essere diverso da com'è e insegue i pruriti all'uccello:
eh sì!
'sta str... ha amato come recitava e non com'era realmente
chissà perchè?


----------



## Daniele (14 Aprile 2011)

Rita, vorrei però solo dirti che chi ci ha tradito probabilmente ci ha amato prima, ma, sinceramente non ci ha voluto bene dopo. Chi ti lascia così, tradito ed in questo modo non solo non ti ama, ma manco bene ti vuole...non gli frega nulla di te e  di te non gli importa nulla. 
Addio ai traditori, addio per sempre, questa è l'unica scelta  umana da fare se ci si vuole lasciare sperando che il traditore non recrimini, perchè se recrimina riesce pure ad inquinare il passato.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ci si innamora di un uomo per come si manifesta
> con la condivisione impari ad amare anche i difetti che restavano un po' nascosti nelle prime frequentazioni
> e quelli che non riesci ad amare li compensi con tutto il resto
> 
> ...


Nel post che hai quotato te effettivamente mi sono spiegato un pò alla pene di segugio; ne ho scritto uno dopo in cui credo/spero di avere espresso meglio il concetto.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ci si innamora di un uomo per come si manifesta
> con la condivisione impari ad amare anche i difetti che restavano un po' nascosti nelle prime frequentazioni
> e quelli che non riesci ad amare li compensi con tutto il resto
> 
> ...


Solo le sciocche si innamorano della luce come le falene no?
Poi ohi sbattono sul vetro e stanno là stordite...
Per il resto: grande frase di Lothar: Contorte e Uterine...

Lo so, lo so, è uno stronzo...ma lo amo.
E cn sta storia di ma lo amo...coprite tutto.

Mi innamoro di una donna per quello che è e per come si comporta con me. Per quello che mi dà.

Mi innamoro di una donna che mi conquista.
Non mi innamoro di una che mi seduce.
Passati i fumi...ti dici..ohi bella ok, mi hai sedotto e mi sono lasciato sedurre...ma non ti amo.

Sei riuscita a conquistarmi? Ok ora so tuo e so cazzi tuoi.

Manifestati come vuoi, appari pure a lei come un principe su un cavallo bianco...ma se ha più di 17 anni e qualche bel trombon in corpo...ti ride in faccia eh?


----------



## Amoremio (14 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nel post che hai quotato te effettivamente mi sono spiegato un pò alla pene di segugio; ne ho scritto uno dopo in cui credo/spero di avere espresso meglio il concetto.


l'ho letto

ma in questo momento hai evidentemente un segugio superdotato 

capita a tutti, anche agli uomini, a volte di innamorarsi dell'amore

ma di solito lo si capisce in tembi ragionevolmente brevi, salvo casi di immaturità patologica o deficit mentale

mab stava con questo tipo da 6 anni
e ti ha detto che non era innamorata dell'amore ma di lui, per come lui si faceva conoscere ovviamente


----------



## Daniele (14 Aprile 2011)

E' un bassotto!!! Avete mai visto un bassotto??? Ecco, pensatelo bene =)


----------



## oceansize (14 Aprile 2011)

.





Rita1973 ha detto:


> A volte il silenzio è la migliore cura, la migliore affermazione di SCUSA, perchè a volte ci si sente talmente schifosi dentro che anche chiedere scusa sembra un ipocresia.
> Parlo in modo generico, nn siamo tutti uguali.
> 
> Forse se avreste parlato ora staresti peggio, avresti pensato alle sue parole, avresti pensato a ciò che magari avresti risposto tu, alle parole che magari non saresti riuscita a dire...
> ...





Rita1973 ha detto:


> Lo so, e ti capisco, ora il tutto è motlo fresco, è un lutto, un lutto per essere metabolizzato ha bisogo di tanto tempo, e quella parte di vuoto che ci lascia mai verrà colmato completamente...
> 
> Siamo umani sai, poteva capitare dopo il matrimonio, magari dopo  la nascita di un figlio...
> 
> ...


hai un grande cuore, grazie per le tue parole


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Conte, io ne faccio un discorso ancora più ampio, e in un certo senso mi riallaccio anche a quello che dici tu, che condivido pienamente of course, quando affermi che molte donne idealizzano troppo permettendo così ai figli di meretrice tipo il fidanzato di mab, d'intortarle alla grande.
> 
> *Vedo sempre più frequentemente persone innamorate del contorno, dello stato d'animo che l'altro ci trasmette, dell'idea, del sogno, di quanto è bello essere felici e innamorati. Persone innamorate appunto, dell'Amore.*
> 
> Ovvio e lapalissiano dire che da queste persone sono sempre scappato a gambe levate, come il fidanzato di mab, che comunque, a scanso di equivoci, sempre stronzo rimane, su questo non ci piove


 parli di persone , giustamente...quindi è un discorso che resta valido sia per donne che per uomini


----------



## Tubarao (14 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'ho letto
> 
> ma in questo momento hai evidentemente un segugio superdotato


Per una volta che ho voluto fare il bravo e non il volgare, vorrà dire che la prossima volta me ne usciro con il buon vecchio CAZZO DI CANE, che non sbagli mai.



Amoremio ha detto:


> capita a tutti, anche agli uomini, a volte di innamorarsi dell'amore


Ovviamente.




Amoremio ha detto:


> ma di solito lo si capisce in tembi ragionevolmente brevi, salvo casi di immaturità patologica o deficit mentale
> 
> mab stava con questo tipo da 6 anni
> e ti ha detto che non era innamorata dell'amore ma di lui, per come lui si faceva conoscere ovviamente



Punto primo: non stò buttando la croce addosso a Mab, ci mancherebbe altro. Ma o stava insieme a un novello De Niro, o qualche volta ha preferito non guardare, perchè sei anni non sono pochi per non accorgersi di niente; la terza opzione non la prendo neanche in considerazione


----------



## Tubarao (14 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> parli di persone , giustamente...quindi è un discorso che resta valido sia per donne che per uomini


Quando ho scritto la frase da te quotata mi sono volutamente tenuto sull'impersonale proprio per evitare di farne un discorso uomini / donne. Ogni tanto però, essendo masculo, mi può capitare che, scrivendo di certe cose, possa io fare riferimento alle donne; è ovvio che nel 99% dei casi ciò che vale per un sesso è applicabile anche all'altro.


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando ho scritto la frase da te quotata mi sono volutamente tenuto sull'impersonale proprio per evitare di farne un discorso uomini / donne. Ogni tanto però, essendo masculo, mi può capitare che, scrivendo di certe cose, possa io fare riferimento alle donne; *è ovvio che nel 99% dei casi ciò che vale per un sesso è applicabile anche all'altro*.


 non ne sono sicura, ci devo pensare


----------



## Rita1973 (14 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Rita, vorrei però solo dirti che chi ci ha tradito probabilmente ci ha amato prima, ma, sinceramente non ci ha voluto bene dopo. Chi ti lascia così, tradito ed in questo modo non solo non ti ama, ma manco bene ti vuole...non gli frega nulla di te e di te non gli importa nulla.
> Addio ai traditori, addio per sempre, questa è l'unica scelta umana da fare se ci si vuole lasciare sperando che il traditore non recrimini, perchè se recrimina riesce pure ad inquinare il passato.


Daniele.... quanta rabbia hai ancora dentro...... il mio cmq era un discorso un poco diverso... traoppo lungo e complicato per un post....
Prima del bene e dell'amore i traditori infrangono un valore ben più alto.. il rispetto!!! io volevo scindere tra hci ci lascia perchè non ci ama più da chi ci tradisce.... chi ci tradisce spesso ci vuole bene ma un bene fraterno... tradisce perchè si è innamorato di qualcun'altro in questo caso non ci porta rispetto... chi tradisce per me non ha rispetto dell'altro in primis... e ne per se stesso... poi amore e bene sono già altre sfere...
uhm mi sa che non riesco a spiegarmi...

Il mio commento era riferito comunque agli ex che a volte ritornano per chiederci come stiamo.....


----------



## Daniele (14 Aprile 2011)

I traditori infrangono anche i ricordi, quei gran bastardi!


----------



## Rita1973 (14 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> I traditori infrangono anche i ricordi, quei gran bastardi!


Danieleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Scusate l'OT......

La tua ex ti ha tradito... ma non ti ha mai amato? Non ti ha voluto bene?
Nel momento che ti ha tradito certamente non ti ha amato... non ti ha rispettato... ha ucciso una parte di te senza ombra di dubbio, io ora non conosco la tua storia, leggo solo da che sono in questo forum, la tua rabbia, e mi fa male.... è ora di chiudere no?
Ma sai che finchè tu sei così mantieni un legame con lei dentro? Non  la lasci libera e non sei libero tu da dentro!
Ma tu  pensi che lei ti abbia tradito e sia stata felice di farlo?
Ora sarà felice innamorata, ma quando ripensa a ciò che ha fatto secondo te ne va orgogliosa? Secondo te salta di gioia balla la samba e dice ho tradito ho tradito trallalero trallala...
Non la giustifico, ma mi rifiuto di pensare che le persone possano fare del male coscienti e felici di farlo! Ci sono di queste persone per carità.. guardiamo gli assassini, ma solo chi è psicopatico fa certe cose senza un minimo di dolore dentro e pentimento!
Bho sarà che sono stupida io....
Però Danie...  liberatiiiiii!!!!!! Ti prego!


----------



## Daniele (14 Aprile 2011)

Lei nella sua ultima telefonata disse di non essere orgogliosa di se per quello che ha fatto, ma io non sono orgoglioso di me se faccio un tamponamento o una svista del cazzo, se agisco in maniera ed in modo di fare del male sono una merdaccia. 
Non saranno felici forse, ma in fondo il passato è passato, tanto vale guardare avanti, poco importa se la persona diretta interessata sta ancora male, legalmente non hai nessun dovere di interessarti dei danni che hai fatto...perchè quindi dovresti farlo? 
Sono realista, non sono felici di tradire, ma neppure infelici di farlo, semplicemente risolvono il problema dello stronzone o della stronzona che fanno fuori non pensandoci, coglioni il doppio.


----------



## Rita1973 (14 Aprile 2011)

Ma tu non hai mai ferito nessuno???? senza magari accorgetene?
Non sto giustificando nessuno, perchè il male che si riceve nell'essere traditi eè profondo, lo so per esperienza... tradimenti dal fidanzato, dai parenti dagli amici, nel lavoro... i tradimenti sono insiti ovunque...

TU ORA stai FACENDO MALE a TEEEEEE

e basta.... da ottobre che sono iscritta in questo forum e tu hai ancora sta rabbia dentro... BASTA no?

Stai sempre a pensare li mi sembra... sbaglierò spero, come vivi la tua attuale situazione sentimentale con questa voragine che non vuoi chiudere?

Ariscusate l'OT...


----------



## Daniele (14 Aprile 2011)

Sono passati 3 anni che sto così, ormai è considerabile come una situazione stabile e accettabile. Io posso aver ferito qualcuno non volendo, ma chi tradisce non può non sapere che così farà del male ad un'altra persona, non credo che un traditore sia così deficiente da non saperlo.


----------



## Rita1973 (14 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono passati 3 anni che sto così, ormai è considerabile come una situazione stabile e accettabile. Io posso aver ferito qualcuno non volendo,* ma chi tradisce non può non sapere che così farà del male ad un'altra persona, non credo che un traditore sia così deficiente da non saperlo*.


Questo senza ombra di dubbio, ma non intendevo dire questo....
... 
Tu son tre anni che sei così in questa lacuna di dolore... ma non è ora che basta? ti sei incrudito così? E l'amore dove è?
Sono sempre stata di un opinione sai, e ora magari mi veraano puntate le lance.... 
Quando si tradisce si tradisce sempre in tre o in quattro... intendo dire che la colpa non sta solo da una parte... la colpa inanzitutto in questo mondo è l'egocentrismo e di conseguenza l'egoismo e di conseguenza la non comunicazione..... (rispetto)...
Consideriamo pure che nella coppia le persone crescono insieme ma a volte crescono in due direzioni diverse.. cambiano.. la gente cambia purtroppo... è normale...
Però vedo sempre più il silenzio.... a volte bisognerebbe avere il coraggio e la maturità di affermare a se stessi e all'altro che l'amore non c'è più, che magari qualcosa non va, di riparare e colmare le lacune, fare sacrifici, se questo non accade vengono a mancare tante cose, tra cui il rispetto... 
Ammiro tantissimo le coppie che si lasciano perchè hanno capito che non si amano più, che è diventata una sofferenza stare insieme... e nessuno dei due ha tradito sono quelle coppie in cui anche se ci sono figli i figli crescono bene, perchè tra i gentitori non vi è rancore, ed è bello vederli due persone corrette di animo e mature ce hanno preso una decisione cosciente... senza ferire nessuno... ma siamo miliardi di persone ed ognuno di noi è diverso l'uno dall'altro come le impronte digitali.
E con ciò non voglio giustificare nessuno. Anzi.
A volte però per stare bene con se stessi è necessario perdonare, se stessi e gli altri, perchè altrimenti si rimane li a soffrire.... sempre...
e purtroppo il bis di vivere una seconda volta.. non ci viene dato....


----------



## elena (14 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Questo senza ombra di dubbio, ma non intendevo dire questo....
> ...
> Tu son tre anni che sei così in questa lacuna di dolore... ma non è ora che basta? ti sei incrudito così? E l'amore dove è?
> Sono sempre stata di un opinione sai, e ora magari mi veraano puntate le lance....
> ...


quoto


----------



## Eliade (14 Aprile 2011)

Ciao Mab, ho letto dell'incontro. 
Tutto sommato mi aspettavo un'incontro molto diverso: meglio così!
Grande la frase che gli hai detto! :up:


----------



## Blondiee (14 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Daniele.... quanta rabbia hai ancora dentro...... il mio cmq era un discorso un poco diverso... traoppo lungo e complicato per un post....
> Prima del bene e dell'amore i traditori infrangono un valore ben più alto.. il rispetto!!! io volevo scindere tra hci ci lascia perchè non ci ama più da chi ci tradisce.... chi ci tradisce spesso ci vuole bene ma un bene fraterno... tradisce perchè si è innamorato di qualcun'altro in questo caso non ci porta rispetto... chi tradisce per me non ha rispetto dell'altro in primis... e ne per se stesso... poi amore e bene sono già altre sfere...
> uhm mi sa che non riesco a spiegarmi...
> 
> Il mio commento era riferito comunque agli ex che a volte ritornano per chiederci come stiamo.....


 
Cara Rita, mi piace quello che hai scritto, voglio essere positiva e credere nel bene delle persone....

potrei credere che anche il mio ex era mosso da bene quando si è fatto vivo con il suo sms....
però poi mi viene in mente la crudezza che ha avuto dal momento in cui mi ha comunicato che mi lasciava....mentre io stavo malissimo...la freddezza che ha avuto nei giorni successivi....
no, non riesco a crederci che il bene salti fuori a distanza di mesi e invece non si sia un attimo impietosito quando mi aveva sotto gli occhi ed ero devastata dal dolore....
come può essere possibile?


----------



## Blondiee (14 Aprile 2011)

*Mab*



Mab ha detto:


> Blondie.. grazie!
> che tristezza pensare che queste persone non siano così rare. Mi spiace per la tua storia, il mio non era un perbenista di quelli bacchettoni e cattolici, era uno a cui piaceva salire in cattedra però, essere considerato il ragazzo saggio e responsabile. uno dei suoi soprannomi fra gli amici era "Salvezza" tanta era la fama che si era fatto. Lui, prima di me, per le sue precedenti ragazze è stato sempre quello di transizione fra una storia e un'altra, quindi ha sempre avuto la nomea del poverino, sensibile, non capito. Purtroppo gli è andata molto male con me, ha trovato un osso duro.. ho tanti difetti, ma non sono incoerente, disonesta, o pavida, e questo lo hanno visto tutti.
> 
> Ieri mi ha dato appuntamento non sotto casa mia, ma alla stazione del treno (per la serie "pronto alla fuga") ci siamo scambiati le cose e lui non ha aperto bocca. Alchè io, forse sbagliando, gli ho domandato incredula "non hai niente da dire?!"
> ...


Forza Mab!
Forse, se avesse dimostrato quel briciolo di carattere che ti aspettavi di vedere, avresti rischiato di rimpiangere qualcosa...
Così, invece, ti ha dato la possibilità di non incappare in questo rischio 


Sono tre mesi che dico:"a volte le persone le conosci più quanto ti lasci che quando le frequenti"...

forza e coraggio...si va avanti. Puoi solo essere orgogliosa di quella che sei, anche se ora sei distrutta. E' lui che ha perso tanto: ha perso te!
Fai bene a stoppare ogni contatto. E non rimanere sola, magari esci con amiche che ti possono stare vicine in questo momento....se hai l'opportunità, fai qualche gita o non so...ognuno ha i suoi personalissimi modi per distrarsi 

Conosco il tuo dolore e ti abbraccio forte!


----------



## oceansize (14 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> Forza Mab!
> Forse, se avesse dimostrato quel briciolo di carattere che ti aspettavi di vedere, avresti rischiato di rimpiangere qualcosa...
> Così, invece, ti ha dato la possibilità di non incappare in questo rischio


già.
comunque quoto tutto quello che dice rita, si cresce e le esigenze cambiano. si preferirebbe che non ci fosse un tradimento a sancire la fine di un rapporto ma purtroppo la cosa è molto difficile. il traditore non sa che così facendo fa un danno molto più grande, quindi pecca anche di ingenuità, o di ottusità, o di parziale obnubilamento. 
un vaffanculo e si va avanti :up:


----------



## Rita1973 (14 Aprile 2011)

Blondie.....
però permettimi una domanda.... ti avrebbe dovuto lasciare con il contagocce? a mano a mano? e magari lasciarti ed il giorno dopo invitarti per un aperitivo e chiederti come tu stessi? Non ti saresti ilusa magari che così tra voi poteva riprendere l'amore?
Siamo sinceri qualche volta.. non ci va bene niente... 
Se ci chiamano perchè ci tengono noi ci illudiamo.. se non ci chiamano sono stronxxxx...
Io non conosco la tua storia, parlo per me... per le cose che ho vissuto io...
Non siamo nella testa e nel cuore degli altri.. e spesso anche noi ci coportiamo in un modo pensando di fare il bene dell'altro... (in questo caso sparendo) quano magari si fa del male... per questo nel post successivo ho scritto che manca la comunicazione!


----------



## Blondiee (14 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Blondie.....
> però permettimi una domanda.... ti avrebbe dovuto lasciare con il contagocce? a mano a mano? e magari lasciarti ed il giorno dopo invitarti per un aperitivo e chiederti come tu stessi? Non ti saresti ilusa magari che così tra voi poteva riprendere l'amore?
> Siamo sinceri qualche volta.. non ci va bene niente...
> Se ci chiamano perchè ci tengono noi ci illudiamo.. se non ci chiamano sono stronxxxx...
> ...


Non è vero che non va mai bene niente e che volevo essere lasciata con il contagocce. In effetti...mi scuso perchè non ho raccontato la mia storia ed è facile cadere in generalizzazioni...
Io accetto che un amore possa finire e che ci si innamori di un'altra persona...sono cose che possono accadere a chiunque, anche a me, non condanno quello.

Quello che non mi sta bene, è che uno reciti il fidanzato innamorato e perfetto (mentre frequenta un'altra) e decide di lasciare la fidanzata ignara di tutto nel momento in cui è sicuro che il rapporto con l'altra va bene. 
Ovvero: mollo una barca per l'altra quando sono certo che l'altra non mi manderà a fondo!
Non accetto che non mi sia stata detta la verità, ma che sono stata scaricata per colpa di una lite provocata da lui...dove io ero arrabbiata...e venivo accusata di avere un carattere così terribile che non poteva più stare con me. (e poi...dopo anni te ne accorgi???)
Non accetto essere lasciata senza la verità, ma con queste parole: "ti amo tantissimo ma non posso più stare con te"
Lui la verità non me l'hai mai detta. L'ho scoperta poi.
Non accetto che dopo anni insieme, non mi abbia detto la verità. Me la meritavo.

Non accetto che si è stato freddo mentre stavo male, aveva negli occhi il sollievo di chi si è tolto un gran peso mentre non riuscivo a farmene una ragione (come puoi d'altronde...quando vieni scaricato con un :"ti amo tantissimo ma non posso stare con te") e non si è interessato a me per settimane...e ora si fa vivo per sapere cosa faccio??

Io non accetto l'incoerenza.


----------



## Daniele (14 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> Io non accetto l'incoerenza.


E fai bene, benissimo, ma non fare come me che non accettandola mi sono distrutto! Cercando un perchè che non c'è, non accettando niente sono finito anche peggio.


----------



## Mab (15 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'ho letto
> 
> ma in questo momento hai evidentemente un segugio superdotato
> 
> ...


 
Ragazzi.. ci siamo messi insieme a nemmeno 23 anni. Non è che fossi innamorata dell'amore, sul serio, credo che la nostra crescita però ci abbia allontanati. All'inizio io ero un casino, e a lui piaceva essere quello quadrato.. poi io mi sono trovata in pace con me stessa, ho trovato la mia strada e il mio equilibrio, e si è trovato lui impantanato.
Io stavo bene ed ero pronta ad affrontare il futuro con entusiasmo, lui avrebbe fatto qualsiasi cosa per fermare il tempo e rimettere l'orologio indietro. Razionalmente credo che sia stato un bene che sia finita, ma di pancia vi dico che mi aspettavo che fosse un uomo più forte. 
Perchè a dispetto della sua pavidità, è stato lui a proporre di fare il salto della convivenza, è stato lui a cambiare gli equilibri con nuove promesse, a scoprire di non essere pronto, e a non essere in grado di gestire tutto quello che è successo. Nel momento in cui io ho smesso di tirare il carretto sul quale stavamo in due, lui non ha fatto il minimo sforzo: ha lasciato le redini e ha cercato un'altra, una ragazza più giovane, probabilmente più simile alla me dei primi tempi, incasinata e confusa.
Però... qualcosa di vero c'è in quello che dice Tubarao.
Adesso io non vorrei lui, dopo quello che di lui ho scoperto. Ma ieri pomeriggio sono stata malissimo, ho combattuto, e ho vinto, con la voglia di telefonargli.. perchè quello che eravamo prima di tutto questo a me manca da morire.


----------



## Rita1973 (15 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> Non è vero che non va mai bene niente e che volevo essere lasciata con il contagocce. In effetti...mi scuso perchè non ho raccontato la mia storia ed è facile cadere in generalizzazioni...
> Io accetto che un amore possa finire e che ci si innamori di un'altra persona...sono cose che possono accadere a chiunque, anche a me, non condanno quello.
> 
> Quello che non mi sta bene, è che uno reciti il fidanzato innamorato e perfetto (mentre frequenta un'altra) e decide di lasciare la fidanzata ignara di tutto nel momento in cui è sicuro che il rapporto con l'altra va bene.
> ...


*ti amo tantissimo ma non posso più stare con te"*

ecco classico pirla.. scusami tanto eh la frase dice....secondo me eh,..

Ti amo tantissimo= ma amo di più me stesso e faccio ciò che voglio
Ma non posso stare piùà con te= getta su di te tutta la responsabilità lavandosi la coscienza e facendoti sentire ancora peggio.... mi auguro che sia un ragazzino e non un uomo di 30 anni!! va bhe che l'età conta poco in realtà ma bhe.... 

In questo caso lui credo non sia stato sincero, era meglio dire guarda non ti amo più guarda provo solo affetto enituoi confronti.... 

Il fatto che si sia fatto sentire poi comunque non condannarlo! Sicuramente ti ha voluto bene a suo tempo, e questa ne è la dimostrazione anche se tardiva e sicuramente al momento che ti ha lasciato è stato doppiamente vigliacco...


----------



## Rita1973 (15 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Ragazzi.. ci siamo messi insieme a nemmeno 23 anni. Non è che fossi innamorata dell'amore, sul serio, credo che la nostra crescita però ci abbia allontanati. All'inizio io ero un casino, e a lui piaceva essere quello quadrato.. poi io mi sono trovata in pace con me stessa, ho trovato la mia strada e il mio equilibrio, e si è trovato lui impantanato.
> Io stavo bene ed ero pronta ad affrontare il futuro con entusiasmo, lui avrebbe fatto qualsiasi cosa per fermare il tempo e rimettere l'orologio indietro. Razionalmente credo che sia stato un bene che sia finita, ma di pancia vi dico che mi aspettavo che fosse un uomo più forte.
> Perchè a dispetto della sua pavidità, è stato lui a proporre di fare il salto della convivenza, è stato lui a cambiare gli equilibri con nuove promesse, a scoprire di non essere pronto, e a non essere in grado di gestire tutto quello che è successo. Nel momento in cui io ho smesso di tirare il carretto sul quale stavamo in due, lui non ha fatto il minimo sforzo: ha lasciato le redini e ha cercato un'altra, una ragazza più giovane, probabilmente più simile alla me dei primi tempi, incasinata e confusa.
> Però... qualcosa di vero c'è in quello che dice Turbaro.
> Adesso io non vorrei lui, dopo quello che di lui ho scoperto. Ma ieri pomeriggio sono stata malissimo, ho combattuto, e ho vinto, con la voglia di telefonargli.. *perchè quello che eravamo prima di tutto questo a me manca da morire*.


 
Lo riavrai.. in forma diversa con un altra persona... ora ti manca l'idea di ciò che eravate.. ti manca l'amore, le coccole... ti manca una persona..
Metabolizza cerca di volerti bene e cerca di stare bene ora così in questa fase...


----------



## Mab (15 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Lo riavrai.. in forma diversa con un altra persona... ora ti manca l'idea di ciò che eravate.. ti manca l'amore, le coccole... ti manca una persona..
> Metabolizza cerca di volerti bene e cerca di stare bene ora così in questa fase...


 
Guarda, ci provo Rita, con tutte le mie forze. Ho preso 2 giorni di ferie per Pasqua così da scappare un po' in montagna a respirare aria pulita, mi sono iscritta in palestra ieri (dopo 10 anni che non faccio alcun tipo di sport) perchè le giornate sono lunghe, gli amici non possono farmi da balia in eterno, e scaricarsi fisicamente aiuta a non pensare. Domenica vado allo stadio con un'amica, dato che anni e anni fa avevo l'abbonamento e mi è tornata voglia di andarci.. insomma.. cerco di tenermi occupata, e di fare cose che mi facciano stare bene. 
Lo so che lo riavrò.. cioè, lo spero, sapere per certo non si può, il mio problema adesso è che sono un pochino disillusa e incavolata, e non so quanto ci metterò ad essere di nuovo pronta.
Mi piace ciò che scrivi, sembra tu sia un'anima buona, ma in questo momento le tue parole mi sembrano quelle del narratore delle vecchie videocassette della Disney (i classici), un po' epiche, lontane..
Spero che non ti offenda, perchè apprezzo molto i tuoi interventi, ma voglio spiegarti che sono troppo arrabbiata e delusa per poter giustificare anche il più piccolo comportamento del mio ex compagno. 
Lo so che è un essere umano con pregi e difetti, che tutti possiamo sbagliare, che sbagliare è umano e perdonare è divino.. ma lui ha sbagliato a mie spese, pur sapendolo, ha continuato a sbagliare sperando con le bugie di far andar tutto per il verso giusto, e io di divino non ho proprio nulla, il mio unico desiderio è cancellare tutto dalla mia vita. Lo so che questo non è possibile e non sarebbe giusto, ma è il mio sincero desiderio e bisogno adesso. Un giorno, tra un pochino di tempo, sarò in grado di dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare, forse, e a riconoscere anche le mie responsabilità e a trarre qualcosa di positivo da tutto questo, adesso no, sul serio. 
Passerà?! eh sì cavoli speriamo! Ma nel frattempo del suo presunto bene, dei nostri ricordi, dell'amore che un giorno tornerà non me ne frega nulla, devo solo cercare di resistere alla tentazione di investirlo con la macchina.


----------



## Rita1973 (15 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Guarda, ci provo Rita, con tutte le mie forze. *Ho preso 2 giorni di ferie per Pasqua così da scappare un po' in montagna a respirare aria pulita, mi sono iscritta in palestra ieri (dopo 10 anni che non faccio alcun tipo di sport) perchè le giornate sono lunghe, gli amici non possono farmi da balia in eterno, e scaricarsi fisicamente aiuta a non pensare. Domenica vado allo stadio con un'amica, dato che anni e anni fa avevo l'abbonamento e mi è tornata voglia di andarci.. insomma.. cerco di tenermi occupata,* e di fare cose che mi facciano stare bene.
> Lo so che lo riavrò.. cioè, lo spero, sapere per certo non si può, il mio problema adesso è che sono un pochino disillusa e incavolata, e non so quanto ci metterò ad essere di nuovo pronta.
> Mi piace ciò che scrivi, sembra tu sia un'anima buona, ma in questo momento le tue parole mi sembrano quelle del narratore delle vecchie videocassette della Disney (i classici), un po' epiche, lontane..
> Spero che non ti offenda, perchè apprezzo molto i tuoi interventi, ma voglio spiegarti che sono troppo arrabbiata e delusa per poter giustificare anche il più piccolo comportamento del mio ex compagno.
> ...


 
Brava Mab!!
vedi stai già reagendo ed è una cosa positivissima....
Non mi offendo e so che le mie parole, ciò che scrivo è aria fritta in balia del vento.... ... 
Lo so perfettamente.... In questi momenti non ascoltiamo nessuno... ma sai le parole a volte entrano da un orecchio ed escono dall'altro.. ma alcune parole si fermano nel mezzo.... e ciò aiuta ad andare avanti...
Ora sfogati, fai uscire tutta la tua delusione e la rabbia... quanto tempo occorrerà? Ognuno è diverso c'è chi riesce ad essere un rubinetto di acqua e sposta la leva così in un batter d'occhio c'è chi invece ha bisogno di tempo molto tempo....
Sfogati sfoga la tua rabbia, "SCRIVIGLI" si hai letto bene.. nei primi tempi scrivi lettere buttando giù tutti i tuoi pensieri.. lettere indirizzate a lui, ma che *non gli darai mai*! Sembra sciocco, ma la scrittura a volte è molto terapeutica....


----------



## Mab (15 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Brava Mab!!
> vedi stai già reagendo ed è una cosa positivissima....
> Non mi offendo e so che le mie parole, ciò che scrivo è aria fritta in balia del vento.... ...
> Lo so perfettamente.... In questi momenti non ascoltiamo nessuno... ma sai le parole a volte entrano da un orecchio ed escono dall'altro.. ma alcune parole si fermano nel mezzo.... e ciò aiuta ad andare avanti...
> ...


 
No.. scrivergli no. Ho scritto troppo ultimamente, e anche a lui ho dato una lunghissima lettera di addio in cui mi sfogavo di tutto. Ho aperto anche un blog, ma non ho dato l'indirizzo ad anima viva, perchè per lavoro sono spesso al pc e perchè in casa mia ci sono troppe donne curiose e preoccupate. Preferisco inviare i miei pensieri nel mare anonimo di internet o comunicare a voce qualcosa che non rimanga se non nella mente, piuttosto che lasciare tracce scritte che interpretate male potrebbero far preoccupare qualcuno.
In fondo, la mia parte razionale ha scelto. Io l'ho lasciato (lui si è fatto lasciare), perchè io volevo una persona accanto che lottasse con me, per se stesso e per noi, senza rinunciare alla prima difficoltà solo perchè qualcosa è difficile o incerto. Poi è venuta fuori l'altra, che io non credo sia una causa ma un effetto. Lei è stata la perfetta scusa per scappare.
E poi ho questo posto. Questo forum dove già all'inizio della nostra storia, con un altro nick avevo espresso tutte le mie insicurezze, e che mi ha insegnato tanto di me attraverso l'interazione con "l'altro", anche se filtrato da uno schermo. Credo che invece di scrivere a lui, anche soltanto lettere da buttare via, scriverò a noi. me e voi. tanti quotidiani scleri che rimangano.


----------



## Rita1973 (15 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> No.. scrivergli no. Ho scritto troppo ultimamente, e anche a lui ho dato una lunghissima lettera di addio in cui mi sfogavo di tutto. Ho aperto anche un blog, ma non ho dato l'indirizzo ad anima viva, perchè per lavoro sono spesso al pc e perchè in casa mia ci sono troppe donne curiose e preoccupate. Preferisco inviare i miei pensieri nel mare anonimo di internet o comunicare a voce qualcosa che non rimanga se non nella mente, piuttosto che lasciare tracce scritte che interpretate male potrebbero far preoccupare qualcuno.
> In fondo, la mia parte razionale ha scelto. Io l'ho lasciato (lui si è fatto lasciare), perchè io volevo una persona accanto che lottasse con me, per se stesso e per noi, senza rinunciare alla prima difficoltà solo perchè qualcosa è difficile o incerto. Poi è venuta fuori l'altra, che io non credo sia una causa ma un effetto. Lei è stata la perfetta scusa per scappare.
> E poi ho questo posto. Questo forum dove già all'inizio della nostra storia, con un altro nick avevo espresso tutte le mie insicurezze, e che mi ha insegnato tanto di me attraverso l'interazione con "l'altro", anche se filtrato da uno schermo.* Credo che invece di scrivere a lui, anche soltanto lettere da buttare via, scriverò a noi. me e voi. tanti quotidiani scleri che rimangano*.


era questo che intendevo.. sfogare la rabbia.. che ha ora come soggetto lui... che siano lettere scritte a mano o scritti che posti in internet è uguale.. basta che sfoghi .. sfoghi i tuoi pensieri che hai dentro la rabbia la delusione la tristezza e forse a volte la disperazione.. perchè te ne devi liberare...
Un forte abbraccio Mab


----------



## Mab (15 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> era questo che intendevo.. sfogare la rabbia.. che ha ora come soggetto lui... che siano lettere scritte a mano o scritti che posti in internet è uguale.. basta che sfoghi .. sfoghi i tuoi pensieri che hai dentro la rabbia la delusione la tristezza e forse a volte la disperazione.. perchè te ne devi liberare...
> Un forte abbraccio Mab


 
Grazie Rita... già mi immagino nel weekend di Pasqua a urlare "vaffanciufolo" (oh cerco di essere educata ma non rende l'idea) dalla vetta del monte. Ci proverò a sfogarmi.. oggi ritorno in palestra (e i miei muscoli però non è che stanno facendo i salti di gioia all'idea) ma ci andrò molto leggera, è che i momenti no arrivano all'improvviso ed in special modo quando sono sola a casa, o appena mi sveglio la mattina (mattina vuol dire anche alle 4:00 dati i miei problemi di insonnia).
Una cosa curiosa, così per ridere.
Mi sono lasciata il 22 marzo ufficialmente (anche se in pratica la fine definitiva è stata mercoledì, perchè da brava scema finchè non ho saputo che mi stava sfruttando mentre aveva un'altra io speravo ancora che tornasse da me) e sono veramente allergica agli uomini. Mi rendo conto di essere molto sulle mie, non cerco contatti, non mi guardo intorno, esattamente come prima perchè ero fidanzata. Ma qualcosa dev'essere cambiato.. non so perchè ma da un paio di settimane ricevo inviti, mi offrono caffè, buttano lì battutine..
Chissà che cosa trasmetto di diverso.


----------



## Rita1973 (15 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Grazie Rita... già mi immagino nel weekend di Pasqua a urlare "vaffanciufolo" (oh cerco di essere educata ma non rende l'idea) dalla vetta del monte. Ci proverò a sfogarmi.. oggi ritorno in palestra (e i miei muscoli però non è che stanno facendo i salti di gioia all'idea) ma ci andrò molto leggera, è che i momenti no arrivano all'improvviso ed in special modo quando sono sola a casa, o appena mi sveglio la mattina (mattina vuol dire anche alle 4:00 dati i miei problemi di insonnia).
> Una cosa curiosa, così per ridere.
> Mi sono lasciata il 22 marzo ufficialmente (anche se in pratica la fine definitiva è stata mercoledì, perchè da brava scema finchè non ho saputo che mi stava sfruttando mentre aveva un'altra io speravo ancora che tornasse da me) e sono veramente allergica agli uomini. Mi rendo conto di essere molto sulle mie, non cerco contatti, non mi guardo intorno, esattamente come prima perchè ero fidanzata. Ma qualcosa dev'essere cambiato.. non so perchè ma da un paio di settimane ricevo inviti, mi offrono caffè, buttano lì battutine..
> Chissà che cosa trasmetto di diverso.


 
Uhhhhh non essere educata in certi casi!! 
Io un tempo provai con la kick boxing.... (funzionava!!!) 
per ora fai bene a stare sulle tue.. anche perchè credo mia opinione opinabile e umile.. ora non riusciresti ad instaurare nessun tipo di rapporto se non di amicizia... nello stato in cui le onde sono alte.. non si sa mai dove si va a finire.. a magari ci si aggrappa al primo che ci dimostra interesse.. oppure scambiamo il bisogno di una persona per amore....
Cosa vedono gli altri? probabilmente la tua  libertà .... è bello essere liberi dentro ... 
su su tifo per te!!!


----------



## Mab (15 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Uhhhhh non essere educata in certi casi!!
> Io un tempo provai con la kick boxing.... (funzionava!!!)
> per ora fai bene a stare sulle tue.. anche perchè credo mia opinione opinabile e umile.. ora non riusciresti ad instaurare nessun tipo di rapporto se non di amicizia... nello stato in cui le onde sono alte.. non si sa mai dove si va a finire.. a magari ci si aggrappa al primo che ci dimostra interesse.. oppure scambiamo il bisogno di una persona per amore....
> Cosa vedono gli altri? probabilmente la tua libertà .... è bello essere liberi dentro ...
> su su tifo per te!!!


 
Ora?! sono una bomba ad orologeria. è bene per tutti che stia per conto mio. In certi momenti mi schifo del mondo, e il momento successivo faccio un pensierino su qualcuno che gentilmente si propone. 
....Prevedo danni. Magari non subito subito, ma li prevedo.
Io mi sfogo, faccio sport, esco con le amiche, faccio la brava.. ma io già so che tra qualche giorno sarò qui a scrivere di danni fatti. 
In montagna c'è uno che mi piace. E non riesco a prevedere la mia reazione.. è stupido lasciarsi andare un po'?! Non sono pronta per una relazione (e nemmeno lo sarò presto), ma un'avventura?! dici che mi prende male??


ps= Lo so, ne penso 850000 al minuto. portate pazienza. Che poi quando torno dalla montagna mi tocca pure traslocare......


----------



## Rita1973 (15 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Ora?! sono una bomba ad orologeria. è bene per tutti che stia per conto mio. In certi momenti mi schifo del mondo, e il momento successivo faccio un pensierino su qualcuno che gentilmente si propone.
> ....Prevedo danni. Magari non subito subito, ma li prevedo.
> Io mi sfogo, faccio sport, esco con le amiche, faccio la brava.. ma io già so che tra qualche giorno sarò qui a scrivere di danni fatti.
> In montagna c'è uno che mi piace. E non riesco a prevedere la mia reazione.. è stupido lasciarsi andare un po'?! Non sono pronta per una relazione (e nemmeno lo sarò presto), ma un'avventura?! dici che mi prende male??
> ...


Infatti ho scritto ora è bene che stai sulle tue... 
che ti dico? non posso suggerirti se a te farebeb bene o meno un avventura... ognuno di noi è diverso... anche a me lo han consigliato anche per l'ultima storia.. della serie.. Usala!!
Bhe che dire.. lo provai in passato e ne uscivo schifosa.. e quindi so che ora ad esempio per ciò che mi riguarda non voglio avventure..
ma siamo diversi ognuno reagisce a modo suo e finchè non si prova non si sa.. io ho provato e come mi imamginavo so come mi sono sentita e mai più lo rifarei.. ti parolo di alcuni anni fa.. e considera che ora ho 37 anni.. diciamo che ho iniziato pure tardi ad avere relazioni sentimentali..ma alcune cose so che posso fare e altre no..


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> In montagna c'è uno che mi piace. E non riesco a prevedere la mia reazione.. è stupido lasciarsi andare un po'?! Non sono pronta per una relazione (e nemmeno lo sarò presto), ma un'avventura?! dici che mi prende male??


Non è stupido lasciarsi andare, anzi; ma che tipo di risposte ti attenderesti da una cosa del genere ?


----------



## Mab (15 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Infatti ho scritto ora è bene che stai sulle tue...
> che ti dico? non posso suggerirti se a te farebeb bene o meno un avventura... ognuno di noi è diverso... anche a me lo han consigliato anche per l'ultima storia.. della serie.. Usala!!
> Bhe che dire.. lo provai in passato e ne uscivo schifosa.. e quindi so che ora ad esempio per ciò che mi riguarda non voglio avventure..
> ma siamo diversi ognuno reagisce a modo suo e finchè non si prova non si sa.. io ho provato e come mi imamginavo so come mi sono sentita e mai più lo rifarei.. ti parolo di alcuni anni fa.. e considera che ora ho 37 anni.. diciamo che ho iniziato pure tardi ad avere relazioni sentimentali..ma alcune cose so che posso fare e altre no..


mah.. sono troppo celebrale a volte. sarà quel che sarà, nessuno mi può dare certezze e non posso accorciare il tempo della mia convalescenza.
Tu hai l'età di mio fratello maggiore, siamo cresciuti come due figli unici data la differenza di età, ma da adulti.. è stata la prima persona a cui ho detto tutto di questa storia, lui è in parte ciò che vorrei essere in futuro.


----------



## Mab (15 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è stupido lasciarsi andare, anzi; ma che tipo di risposte ti attenderesti da una cosa del genere ?


Risposte... mmmmm
non saprei, francamente. Non saprei, davvero. Forse nessuna risposta. Forse sarebbe una reazione al fatto che lui ha un'altra in parte, forse è solo curiosità, perchè sono 6 anni che non bacio nessuno tranne lui (figuriamoci il resto). La seconda di più. Dato che le emozioni che ho provato ultimamente sono state tutte devastantemente negative.. chissà.
Ma sono solo parole, può darsi che questo nemmeno mi consideri lassù, e che io stia 4 giorni a gridare "vaffanciufolo" dalla vetta come Mesner di "altissima purissima levissima"


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Risposte... mmmmm
> non saprei, francamente. Non saprei, davvero. Forse nessuna risposta. Forse sarebbe una reazione al fatto che lui ha un'altra in parte, forse è solo curiosità, perchè sono 6 anni che non bacio nessuno tranne lui (figuriamoci il resto). La seconda di più. Dato che le emozioni che ho provato ultimamente sono state tutte devastantemente negative.. chissà.
> Ma sono solo parole, può darsi che questo nemmeno mi consideri lassù, e che io stia 4 giorni a gridare "vaffanciufolo" dalla vetta come Mesner di "altissima purissima levissima"


Se è la ricerca/voglia di positività/bellezza in un periodo negativo, allora ti direi: fallo. Se è la voglia di un minuto di non odio allor ti direi: fallo. Il solo fatto di aver menzionato che potresti volerlo fare perchè lui ha un'altra però mi spinge a consigliarti: stattene sul cocuzzolo della montagna e urla a più non posso. Chiodo schiaccia chiodo credo che il più delle volte serva solo a creare due choidi spuntati :up:


----------



## Rita1973 (15 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se è la ricerca/voglia di positività/bellezza in un periodo negativo, allora ti direi: fallo. Se è la voglia di un minuto di non odio allor ti direi: fallo. Il solo fatto di aver menzionato che potresti volerlo fare perchè lui ha un'altra però mi spinge a consigliarti: stattene sul cocuzzolo della montagna e urla a più non posso. *Chiodo schiaccia chiodo credo che il più delle volte serva solo a creare due choidi spuntati* :up:


 :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se è la ricerca/voglia di positività/bellezza in un periodo negativo, allora ti direi: fallo. Se è la voglia di un minuto di non odio allor ti direi: fallo. Il solo fatto di aver menzionato che potresti volerlo fare perchè lui ha un'altra però mi spinge a consigliarti: stattene sul cocuzzolo della montagna e urla a più non posso. Chiodo schiaccia chiodo credo che il più delle volte serva solo a creare due choidi spuntati :up:


 straquoto! :up:


----------



## Mab (18 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se è la ricerca/voglia di positività/bellezza in un periodo negativo, allora ti direi: fallo. Se è la voglia di un minuto di non odio allor ti direi: fallo. Il solo fatto di aver menzionato che potresti volerlo fare perchè lui ha un'altra però mi spinge a consigliarti: stattene sul cocuzzolo della montagna e urla a più non posso. Chiodo schiaccia chiodo credo che il più delle volte serva solo a creare due choidi spuntati :up:


 
Risposta decisamente sensata. lo terrò a mente


----------



## Blondiee (18 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Risposta decisamente sensata. lo terrò a mente


 
com'è andata in montagna? come stai?


----------



## Mab (18 Aprile 2011)

Ciao a tutti!
non ho potuto scrivere nel week-end, perchè fra le tante lui mi ha rotto la tastiera del mio portatile prima della fine della nostra relazione, e ancora non ho avuto modo di cambiarla..
sono stata abbastanza bene in questi giorni, mi sono sfogata in palestra, ho visto vecchi amici, ho tentato di tenermi impegnata con cose belle, ma sabato un pochino sono stata male ugualmente. Non riesco a sopportare la mia casa che si svuota, non riesco a reggere la mia casa quando non ci sono i miei, e comincio a vedere i buchi con i mobili che vengono portati via. Lì mi torna in mente il mio progetto di vita sfumato, quanto è ingiusto che sia finita in questo modo. 
Lo so che non dovrei piangermi addosso, ma sono quei momenti in cui ti strapperesti i capelli per poter tornare indietro e fare le cose in un altro modo che renda tutto meno doloroso. 
La sera poi dovevo uscire con le amiche in centro, nella zona dove lui abita e lavora. Mi è venuta un'ansia incredibile e ho deciso di non uscire. Ma non tutto il male viene per nuocere.. sono riuscita a dormire 11 ore.. era un secolo che non ci riuscivo.


----------



## Blondiee (18 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> non ho potuto scrivere nel week-end, perchè fra le tante lui mi ha rotto la tastiera del mio portatile prima della fine della nostra relazione, e ancora non ho avuto modo di cambiarla..
> sono stata abbastanza bene in questi giorni, mi sono sfogata in palestra, ho visto vecchi amici, ho tentato di tenermi impegnata con cose belle, ma sabato un pochino sono stata male ugualmente. Non riesco a sopportare la mia casa che si svuota, non riesco a reggere la mia casa quando non ci sono i miei, e comincio a vedere i buchi con i mobili che vengono portati via. Lì mi torna in mente il mio progetto di vita sfumato, quanto è ingiusto che sia finita in questo modo.
> Lo so che non dovrei piangermi addosso, ma sono quei momenti in cui ti strapperesti i capelli per poter tornare indietro e fare le cose in un altro modo che renda tutto meno doloroso.
> La sera poi dovevo uscire con le amiche in centro, nella zona dove lui abita e lavora. Mi è venuta un'ansia incredibile e ho deciso di non uscire. Ma non tutto il male viene per nuocere.. sono riuscita a dormire 11 ore.. era un secolo che non ci riuscivo.


 
E' ancora molto presto, ma sei comunque bravissima perchè reagisci!:up:

E' triste cambiar casa e vedere  il posto in cui si è vissuti per anni svuotarsi...ma pensa che la nuova casa non avrà ricordi legati a lui...sarà una pagina bianca, inviterai gli amici stretti per mostrare il tuo nuovo alloggio, vivrai nuovi bei momenti...

Forse il tuo dolore per la fine di questa relazione è amplificato anche dal fatto che volevi finalmente vivere in un posto TUO...e forse per questo c'è stata una doppia delusione...per lui, che non si è rivelato all'altezza, e per la casa...che speravi finalmente di farti una vita per conto tuo.


----------



## Mab (18 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> com'è andata in montagna? come stai?


 
vado venerdì prossimo.. non vedo l'ora!


----------



## Mab (18 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> E' ancora molto presto, ma sei comunque bravissima perchè reagisci!:up:
> 
> E' triste cambiar casa e vedere il posto in cui si è vissuti per anni svuotarsi...ma pensa che la nuova casa non avrà ricordi legati a lui...sarà una pagina bianca, inviterai gli amici stretti per mostrare il tuo nuovo alloggio, vivrai nuovi bei momenti...
> 
> Forse il tuo dolore per la fine di questa relazione è amplificato anche dal fatto che volevi finalmente vivere in un posto TUO...e forse per questo c'è stata una doppia delusione...per lui, che non si è rivelato all'altezza, e per la casa...che speravi finalmente di farti una vita per conto tuo.


 
Ci provo, devo dire che sono molto umorale, ci sono momenti buoni e momenti no.. cerco di riempirmi la vita di cose belle che non facevo da tanto tempo, cerco di sforzarmi per fumare meno e muovermi di più, perchè la fatica muscolare mi scarica (senza esagerare perchè sono decisamente fuori allenamento). Spero che questo serva, e che piano piano il dolore che cerco di allontanare si affievolisca, e che mi torni la voglia di vivermi la mia città (che io adoro), senza paura.


----------



## Blondiee (18 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Ci provo, devo dire che sono molto umorale, ci sono momenti buoni e momenti no.. cerco di riempirmi la vita di cose belle che non facevo da tanto tempo, cerco di sforzarmi per fumare meno e muovermi di più, perchè la fatica muscolare mi scarica (senza esagerare perchè sono decisamente fuori allenamento). Spero che questo serva, e che piano piano il dolore che cerco di allontanare si affievolisca, e che mi torni la voglia di vivermi la mia città (che io adoro), senza paura.


Bè..ma pensa che fregatura per lui:
ti molla e tu diventi visibilmente più bella!!


Lo sport ti rilascia endorfine,
le endorfine ti danno buonumore,
drogata di endorfine devi fare più sport,
per fare più sport hai bisogno di fiato,
per avere fiato smetterai di fumare,
smettendo di fumare la tua pelle sarà più luminosa
sembrerai più bella e sarai più tonica
ti vedrai rinnovata e ti sentirai più bella
se ti sentirai più bella, ti vedranno bella anche gli altri...

e il resto lo immagini...
vedrai che il tuo ex fidanzato si sbiadirà sempre di più...
Sei una che reagisce è questo è ottimo!

Per me è passato qualche mese, e mi arrabbio ancora solo quando viene il discorso e penso a come si è comportato...ma come te...ho reagito subito...non son mancati i momenti di sconforto...ma poi anche quelli diventano sempre meno...io ho ripreso a vivere...e sto per realizzare un sogno che avevo...ma che non potevo realizzare se andavamo a convivere insieme, ma sarebbe stato il mio unico rimpianto...ora che sono libera e non devo render conto a nessuno, tra due settimane partirò e andrò all'estero per perfezionare una lingua e per vedere nuovi sbocchi professionali...
vedrai che con il tempo il dolore si affievolirà e tornerai a viverti la città, senza il timore di incontrarlo o di vedere luoghi che ti ricordano tu e lui insieme...il tempo sbiadisce tutto, prima o poi...


----------



## Mab (18 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> Bè..ma pensa che fregatura per lui:
> ti molla e tu diventi visibilmente più bella!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mi sento già più bella.. sono dimagrita 3 kg senza dovermi sforzare a far diete. Sono una di quelle persone che mangia quando è felice e mangia poco quando è triste..:unhappy: non posso farci nulla. 
In bocca al lupo per il tuo progetto Blondie, comunque non avrai rimpianti in questo modo perchè il tuo lui te li ha risparmiati.
Io ancora non riesco a vedere progetti concreti per me, posso solo dire di aver capito che non voglio più accanto a me una persona innamorata della propria voce, che mi riempia di belle parole per poi lasciarmi da sola nei momenti di difficoltà. Voglio qualcuno che lotti con me, perchè la vita non è sempre in discesa, ma a me piace lottare, e voglio avere al mio fianco un compagno, nel vero senso della parola.


----------



## Simy (18 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Mi sento già più bella.. sono dimagrita 3 kg senza dovermi sforzare a far diete. Sono una di quelle persone che mangia quando è felice e mangia poco quando è triste..:unhappy: non posso farci nulla.
> In bocca al lupo per il tuo progetto Blondie, comunque non avrai rimpianti in questo modo perchè il tuo lui te li ha risparmiati.
> Io ancora non riesco a vedere progetti concreti per me, posso solo dire di aver capito che non voglio più accanto a me una persona innamorata della propria voce, che mi riempia di belle parole per poi lasciarmi da sola nei momenti di difficoltà. Voglio qualcuno che lotti con me, perchè la vita non è sempre in discesa, ma a me piace lottare, e voglio avere al mio fianco un compagno, nel vero senso della parola.


 il tempo sistema tutto stai serena! 
Fidati! io ci sono già passata....


----------



## Mab (18 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> il tempo sistema tutto stai serena!
> Fidati! io ci sono già passata....


 
incrocio tutte le dita!
quando ho delle buone giornate, tipo oggi, tutto mi sembra possibile. Nei giorni no.. mi sembra quasi di essere troppo vecchia per ricominciare da capo (29 anni.. lo so che sono di fuori, ma è proprio una sensazione, non linciatemi)


----------



## Simy (18 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> incrocio tutte le dita!
> quando ho delle buone giornate, tipo oggi, tutto mi sembra possibile. Nei giorni no.. mi sembra quasi di essere troppo vecchia per ricominciare da capo (29 anni.. lo so che sono di fuori, ma è proprio una sensazione, non linciatemi)


 Stellina abbiamo la stessa età! 
fidati tutto si sistema! ci vuole solo tempo


----------



## Mab (18 Aprile 2011)

Posso confessare una cosa?!
provo una profonda soddisfazione a raccontare agli amici comuni e ai suoi amici come si è comportato.. non per farmi compatire o per tirarli dalla mia parte, ma letteralmente per sputtanarlo, per far vedere al mondo chi è realmente, togliendogli quella maschera di bravo ragazzo che ci tiene tanto a sfoggiare. Questo lo renderà ancora più solo, e lo so che sono cattiva, ma non riesco proprio a farne a meno, voglio rendergli parte del dolore che mi ha provocato.


----------



## Mab (18 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Stellina abbiamo la stessa età!
> fidati tutto si sistema! ci vuole solo tempo


 
L'oroscopo pronostica per me un'estate di fuoco!:carneval:
Mai creduto all'oroscopo, ma nel periodo di crisi beccavo sempre in tv l'oroscopo di Paolo Fox che sembrava accompagnare fedelmente il tracollo della mia storia d'amore e dei casini in famiglia. Quindi ora pretendo anche la parte bella della questione.

A parte tutto.. mi manca la mia serenità. Hai ragione ci vuole tempo...


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Posso confessare una cosa?!
> provo una profonda soddisfazione a raccontare agli amici comuni e ai suoi amici come si è comportato.. non per farmi compatire o per tirarli dalla mia parte, ma letteralmente per sputtanarlo, per far vedere al mondo chi è realmente, togliendogli quella maschera di bravo ragazzo che ci tiene tanto a sfoggiare. Questo lo renderà ancora più solo, e lo so che sono cattiva, ma non riesco proprio a farne a meno, voglio rendergli parte del dolore che mi ha provocato.


Cattiva......ma approvo!


----------



## Tubarao (18 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cattiva......ma approvo!


Io no. 

Troppo proiettata verso di lui ancora; forse è normale e fisiologico, questo non saprei dirlo, ma che lui sia _ancora_ argomento di conversazione, più o meno interessante, non mi sembra funzionale.....poi bhò....


----------



## Simy (18 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io no.
> 
> Troppo proiettata verso di lui ancora; forse è normale e fisiologico, questo non saprei dirlo, ma che lui sia _ancora_ argomento di conversazione, più o meno interessante, non mi sembra funzionale.....poi bhò....


 Approvo! :up: 
ma è ancora presto perchè lui non sia più argomento di conversazione!


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2011)

Approvo anche io....è quello che mi è mancato all'epoca dei fatti, cioè il distruggerle la sfera  di amicizie e  metterla in condizione di solitudine di merda come la mia! :up: Grande vendetta perfetta.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io no.
> 
> Troppo proiettata verso di lui ancora; forse è normale e fisiologico, questo non saprei dirlo, ma che lui sia _ancora_ argomento di conversazione, più o meno interessante, non mi sembra funzionale.....poi bhò....


dai tempo al tempo

prima lo si distrugge 
poi lo si dimentica

seriamente:
la cosa è talmente fresca che sarebbe strano se non fosse ancora proiettata su di lui


----------



## Mab (18 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io no.
> 
> Troppo proiettata verso di lui ancora; forse è normale e fisiologico, questo non saprei dirlo, ma che lui sia _ancora_ argomento di conversazione, più o meno interessante, non mi sembra funzionale.....poi bhò....


 
Vero. ma sai la gente che non vedo tutti i giorni appena mi vede mi chiede di lui.. siamo stati una coppia per 6 anni. 
Una parte di me fatica a vedermi senza di lui... io lo avevo proprio scelto cavolo, e che si sia rivelato un tale stronzo sembra impossibile. è come se una parte di me aspettasse qualcuno che sbuca da dietro la colonna a dirmi "hey sorridi sei su candid camera".
Molto stupido. ma devo essere onesta.

Edit perchè.. avevo scritto "siamo una coppia"... cavolo...


----------



## Mab (18 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dai tempo al tempo
> 
> prima lo si distrugge
> poi lo si dimentica
> ...


 
 ci provo a non esserlo, ma sono umana. è uno stronzo, ma mi manca tanto che vorrei non crederci! e allora mi sforzo di crederci e di distrarmi, per non fare cose di cui mi pentirei (scrivergli, chiamarlo, informarmi su di lui in qualche modo..)


----------



## Mab (18 Aprile 2011)

oh mio dio..

..mi ha scritto.




Vuole rivedermi, ha trovato altre cose mie (e dichiara apertamente che però questo è un pretesto). dice che vuole dirmi tutto ciò che non ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi, e che ha sbagliato fino ad ora e non accetta che fra noi possa finire con questo odio e questo rancore. che si sente un mostro.
Io al momento.... non sento nulla. sono sotto annestesia totale.

Non so che cosa rispondere, cosa fare, cosa pensare.
Voi che ne pensate? Una parte di me vorrebbe sentire che cosa ha da dire, l'altra è terrorizzata, temo di farmi di nuovo male.
Sicuramente mi prenderò un po' di giorni per riflettere, vorrei andarmene in montagna prima, per ricaricarmi ed essere più forte. Per mettere nuova distanza fra noi.

Mi date qualche consiglio??


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> oh mio dio..
> 
> ..mi ha scritto.
> 
> ...


Aspetta comunque di andare in montagna, prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi..fossero anche settimane.
Ma il mio consiglio è comunque quello di non rivederlo, perché ho solo opinioni negative sul perché vuole rivederti.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> ci provo a non esserlo, ma sono umana. è uno stronzo, ma mi manca tanto che vorrei non crederci! e allora mi sforzo di crederci e di distrarmi, per non fare cose di cui mi pentirei (scrivergli, chiamarlo, informarmi su di lui in qualche modo..)


mab,
in questo momento qualunque cosa ti faccia star meglio 
anche un pelino
anche solo per una nanosecondo
anche apparentemente o come lontana possibilità
è OK

non credo tu abbia seguito la mia storia
ma quel che ho imparato all'epoca è che ogni istante che passa ti avvicina di un istante al momento in cui ne sarai fuori
ma quanto dura e quanto è dura!

allora:

se non riesci neanche a respirare, uno sbadiglio sguaiato ti può regalare un'inaspettata boccata d'aria
sbadiglia allora
e ringrazia lo sbadiglio
e non farti distrarre da chi pretenderebbe che cantassi da soprano

se non riesci a camminare per come ti senti stanca e instabile
impegnati a mettere un piede davanti all'altro
senza preoccuparti troppo della direzione che prendi
qualunque direzione è meglio dell'immobilismo
e non farti distrarre se dentro di te una vocina pretende che tu debba sapere con precisione dove vai e che ci vada ballando sulle punte

non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## Amoremio (18 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Aspetta comunque di andare in montagna, prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi..fossero anche settimane.
> Ma il mio consiglio è comunque quello di non rivederlo, perché *ho solo opinioni negative sul perché vuole rivederti*.


quoto 

soprattutto il grassetto

cosa vuole? 
la tua assoluzione? lasciarsi da buoni amici? che tu non racconti in giro che pdm è in realtà?
o peggio?

se ha cose tue, può darle a qualcuno che te le porti
se vuole vedere quanto soffri per lui, può andare in culo


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2011)

Mab, poteva pensarci prima, decisamente. Ma adesso io vorrei dirti una cosa da tradito. Vedi anni passati insieme e che vanno a quel paese fanno male, io perdonai la mia prima ragazza perchè lei fu in torto con me, ma mi resi conto che lei non poteva fare di meglio che quello che ha fatto, non ne era capace.
Della seconda, che per me era una ragazza importante nella mia vita invece ho l'amarezza dell'odio. Non ti dico di assolverlo, ma se vuoi stare meglio te, forse è il caso che gli parli per questa ultima volta, fermo restando che tu gli dovrai sempre dire che non nasconderai per nulla quello che lui ha fatto e se ti verrà chiesto cosa è successo tu lo dirai (cioè sputtanandolo), quindi se lui vuole ancora la facciata del bravo ragazzo con te non potrà più averla.
Cerca di fare del bene per te, ma sii ferma nelle tue idee.:up:


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> soprattutto il grassetto
> 
> ...


QUOTONE! Anche per il post di prima!

Oltretutto l'occasione per parlarti l'ha avuta qualche giorno fa, quando non ha detto nemmeno una parola!


Quoto anche Daniele.


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2011)

Ricorda, tu devi fare quello che reputi meglio per te e non per lui!!! Se reputi che sia meglio per te parlare con lui per toglierti un peso, allora fallo, se reputi per te meglio mandarlo a fanculo (e comunque se lo merita) fallo e comunque notiamo che centra sempre il fallo!!! QUindi compra un bel incursore anale e regalaglielo.:rotfl:


----------



## oceansize (18 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> soprattutto il grassetto
> 
> ...


bah tutte cose che il mio ex velatamente o meno mi chiese. l'ho rivisto e ci ho parlato una volta dopo un anno; a un certo punto mi sono scese le lacrime e mi sono voltata e lui lì a scrutare per vedere se piangevo. cazzo ti pare che non ci soffro?
poi quando gli dissi che lo avevo detto ad una amica in comune mi chiese se le avessi detto tutto tutto, ed io sadica -certo-. 
e si vergognò, ma tant'è.

invece per il fatto di sputtanarlo con gli altri, sai alla fine i suoi amici rimarranno suoi, i tuoi tuoi, anche se sicuramente ne avrete in comune.
poi la cosa che mi sono chiesta ma che non ho indagato e non mi frega: se io lo sputtano, lui quante ne avrà dette di me per giustificarsi? se è un senza palle d.o.c., molte, ma chissenefrega.

e alla fine, dopo un po', capisci che l'odio e la rabbia che provi tu nei suoi confronti la senti solo tu, per tutti gli altri c'è solo una storia finita perché lui aveva un'altra. quasi una cosa scontata che succede spesso quindi non fa più notizia, anche se lui si è sempre presentato come un angioletto.

mab, non so se le mie parole ti sono utili, sono più che altro pensieri mie, la mia storia è molto simile alla tua 

edit: per la cornaca, lui ha chiesto insistentemente di vedermi per parlare, però poi non ha detto una parola. alla fine, esasperata gli ho chiesto perché mi avesse voluto vedere e mi ha detto che era solo per chiedermi scusa. mi dispiace, non ci credo 
e l'assoluzione non gliel'ho data, o perlomeno lui non lo saprà. dentro di me lo so io e solo se serve a me.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> oh mio dio..
> 
> ..mi ha scritto.
> 
> ...


Digli che venda le tue cose su eBay, così se ti piacciono ancora, li comprerai se il prezzo è buono. Se non sai come reagire, prenditi 4 giorni di tempo e agisci in base alla decisione presa allo scadere del termine.


----------



## aristocat (18 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Vuole rivedermi, ha trovato altre cose mie (e dichiara apertamente che però questo è un pretesto). dice che vuole dirmi tutto ciò che non ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi, e che ha sbagliato fino ad ora e non accetta che fra noi possa finire con questo odio e questo rancore. che si sente un mostro.
> Io al momento.... non sento nulla. sono sotto annestesia totale.
> 
> Non so che cosa rispondere, cosa fare, cosa pensare.
> ...


Ma non deve finire con odio e rancore, semplicemente è finita, diciamo anche che non è finita tanto bene, ma adesso - specie tu - avete il bisogno di andare in direzioni diverse. e per questo è necessario un distacco. cos'altro c'è da dire in più di quanto già tu non sappia? Parlando di distacco, tu parli di montagna... ma lo sai che stavo per consigliarti una vacanza anch'io? Non è un'idea campata in aria secondo me


----------



## aristocat (18 Aprile 2011)

c'è da dire che capisco anche che possa mancarti e che continui a provare dei sentimenti per lui. ma in questi casi va fatta la cosa migliore per noi.


----------



## Blondiee (19 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io no.
> 
> Troppo proiettata verso di lui ancora; forse è* normale e fisiologico*, questo non saprei dirlo, ma che lui sia _ancora_ argomento di conversazione, più o meno interessante, non mi sembra funzionale.....poi bhò....


senza forse :mrgreen:
Normalissimo, direi!
d'altronde...questo è il momento delllo sfogo, questo è il momento delle riflessioni e dei bilanci e delle domande...

altrimenti con il tempo le cose tornano!

Magari potessimo riprogrammarci come robot e fare un bel RESET...anzi..meglio di no,..altrimenti rischiamo di ricadere negli stessi errori...questo è il momento giusto per gli sfoghi e per le riflessioni, gli sputtanamenti liberatori:mrgreen:


----------



## Blondiee (19 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> oh mio dio..
> 
> ..mi ha scritto.
> 
> ...


 
Bè...mia opinione...ma non lo conosco, quindi ritienila una mia opinione (sicuramente influenzata dalla mia recente esperienza...che mi fa vedere analogie tra i nostri ex-fidanzati):
se è un ragazzo buonista....deve anche uscire da "buonista"...e non ha fatto gran bella figura nel modo in cui si è comportato...
è stato colto di sorpresa perchè è stato sputtanato dalla sua famiglia che ti ha spifferato che vede un'altra...quindi..ora forse ha pensato a come uscirne "bene"...
però... potrei sbagliarmi. Tutto può essere. Ma comunque sia, una cosa è certa: non è l'uomo per te.

Vedi come ti senti.
Ma non tornare indietro perchè hai scoperto che non è alla tua altezza.
Mi piace molto il tuo modo di scrivere, sei molto lucida e intelligente, hai espresso benissimo il tuo concetto di compagno e sono parole che farò anche mie, perchè come dici tu, la vita non è fatta solo di discese e ci vuole un compagno in tutti sensi.
Lui non si è rivelato all'altezza della situazione. Meriti di più.
Qualunque cosa tu decida di fare, vederlo o no, sii fedele a te stessa, non tradirti. Meriti un compagno degno di te, che affronti la vita con la stessa grinta che hai tu.

P.s.
grazie per il tuo augurio, crepi il lupo! 
un bacione


----------



## Blondiee (19 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mab, poteva pensarci prima, decisamente. Ma adesso io vorrei dirti una cosa da tradito. Vedi anni passati insieme e che vanno a quel paese fanno male, io perdonai la mia prima ragazza perchè lei fu in torto con me, ma mi resi conto che lei non poteva fare di meglio che quello che ha fatto, non ne era capace.
> Della seconda, che per me era una ragazza importante nella mia vita invece ho l'amarezza dell'odio. *Non ti dico di assolverlo, ma se vuoi stare meglio te, forse è il caso che gli parli per questa ultima volta, fermo restando che tu gli dovrai sempre dire che non nasconderai per nulla quello che lui ha fatto e se ti verrà chiesto cosa è successo tu lo dirai (cioè sputtanandolo), quindi se lui vuole ancora la facciata del bravo ragazzo con te non potrà più averla.*
> Cerca di fare del bene per te, ma sii ferma nelle tue idee.:up:


Grande!:up:

allora non sono l'unica a pensarla così...che vuole ancora uscirne come un "bravo ragazzo"...

(esattamente come il mio...azz...tutti uguali...!!):incazzato:


----------



## Rita1973 (19 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> Grande!:up:
> 
> allora non sono l'unica a pensarla così...che vuole ancora uscirne come un "bravo ragazzo"...
> 
> (esattamente come il mio...azz...tutti uguali...!!):incazzato:


Si sono tutti uguali.. vogliono uscirne non solo puliti, ma magari cercando di dare la responsabilità e/o colpa all'altro.... visto come è... quando la coscienza bussa alla porta poi assumersi le responsabilità è dura...
a me è stato pure detto.. Eh la colpa è tua... sei tu che hai rovinato la mia famglia... mah... 20 sms 30 sms se non piùà al giorno non ero io a mandarglieli eh...


----------



## Blondiee (19 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Si sono tutti uguali.. vogliono uscirne non solo puliti, ma magari cercando di dare la responsabilità e/o colpa all'altro.... visto come è... quando la coscienza bussa alla porta poi assumersi le responsabilità è dura...
> a me è stato pure detto.. *Eh la colpa è tua... sei tu che hai rovinato la mia famglia...* mah... 20 sms 30 sms se non piùà al giorno non ero io a mandarglieli eh...


assurdo!!!
Ci vuole dignità e personalità anche in queste cose...
sapersi assumersi la responsabilità e ammettere di aver cercato e desiderato un extra....
tenere in conto che, dal momento che si tradisce, non sempre può andare bene...
è come uno che punta alla roulette moglie, figli, casa e serenità e poi dopo piange di aver perso tutto...è colpa del casinò...non di lui che ci è entrato e ha scommesso....

roba da pazzi...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> assurdo!!!
> Ci vuole dignità e personalità anche in queste cose...
> sapersi assumersi la responsabilità e ammettere di aver cercato e desiderato un extra....
> tenere in conto che, dal momento che si tradisce, non sempre può andare bene...
> ...


Pero' si tradisce in due...:mrgreen:

Costanzo diceva....ma co' chi tradiscono questi uomini?

Ti sembrano fantasmi i coadiuvanti-traditori?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Rita1973 (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pero' si tradisce in due...:mrgreen:
> 
> Costanzo diceva....ma co' chi tradiscono questi uomini?
> 
> ...


Eccerto...... ma vah... e nel sapevo Stermi!
Allora posso dire si tradisce in tre.. visto che la moglie non è riuscita a tenere le braghe del marito!
E scusatemi!! ma che ballons


----------



## Rita1973 (19 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> assurdo!!!
> Ci vuole dignità e personalità anche in queste cose...
> sapersi assumersi la responsabilità e ammettere di aver cercato e desiderato un extra....
> tenere in conto che, dal momento che si tradisce, non sempre può andare bene...
> ...


No comment... questo è solo un piccolo frammento.....
ha detto e fatto peggio.....
Ho rischiato tutto per te e mi ritrovo ora con niente nelle mani......
mah.... Intanto se la sta spassando in viaggio giustamente non con me...


----------



## Blondiee (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pero' si tradisce in due...:mrgreen:
> 
> Costanzo diceva....ma co' chi tradiscono questi uomini?
> 
> ...


 
ma dire: "tu hai rovinato la mia famiglia" è ridicolo, perchè è lui che ha scelto di andare con Rita rischiando quello che ha...O NO?:mrgreen::mrgreen:
e quindi: *"IO ho rovinato la MIA famiglia"*


questo ha più senso!!


----------



## Blondiee (19 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Eccerto...... ma vah... e nel sapevo Stermi!
> Allora posso dire si tradisce in tre.. visto che la moglie non è riuscita a tenere le braghe del marito!
> E scusatemi!! ma che ballons


Cara, ...bè...è chiaro 
è sempre colpa dell'amante (la rovinafamiglie)
come del resto è  sempre colpa della moglie (è colpa di lei se lui poverino è arrivato a tradirla)....


----------



## Rita1973 (19 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> Cara, ...bè...è chiaro
> è sempre colpa dell'amante (la rovinafamiglie)
> come del resto è sempre colpa della moglie (è colpa di lei se lui poverino è arrivato a tradirla)....


No si tradisce in tre quando va bene... o in 4.... credo sempre che tutti i protagonisti siano coinvolti.
Non che si debba dare la colpa solo ad una parte.. questo non lo condivido....


----------



## Amoremio (19 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> No si tradisce in tre quando va bene... o in 4.... credo sempre che tutti i protagonisti siano coinvolti.
> Non che si debba dare la colpa solo ad una parte.. questo non lo condivido....


 
soprattutto
non a quella che non ti fa comodo


----------



## Rita1973 (19 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> soprattutto
> non a quella che non ti fa comodo


no infatti nella mia ultima posizione mai mi sono tirata indietro nel momento che ho capito che la colpa è stata anche mia....
ma sottolineo ANCHE....


----------



## Blondiee (19 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> no infatti nella mia ultima posizione mai mi sono tirata indietro nel momento che ho capito che la colpa è stata anche mia....
> ma sottolineo ANCHE....


 
anche...ma non SOLO...
io intendevo dire questo! spero di essere stata chiara 
E' lui che ha una famiglia ed era disposto a sputtanarsi tutto per una relazione extra...
quindi le sue accuse per scagionarsi sono ridicole...


----------



## Rita1973 (19 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> anche...ma non SOLO...
> io intendevo dire questo! spero di essere stata chiara
> E' lui che ha una famiglia ed era disposto a sputtanarsi tutto per una relazione extra...
> quindi le sue accuse per scagionarsi sono ridicole...


Si si aveo capito 
ma ha fatto di peggio.... megli oche non ne parlo va.. che senno già ho una  posizione assurda se ne parlo ancora non me ne stacco più!!!


----------



## Blondiee (19 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Si si aveo capito
> ma ha fatto di peggio.... megli oche non ne parlo va.. che senno già ho una posizione assurda se ne parlo ancora non me ne stacco più!!!


sei una bella persona, troverai quello giusto, tutto per te...
di solito arriva quando meno te lo aspetti...


infatti io provo a distrarmi...a non aspettarlo..eheh


----------



## Mab (19 Aprile 2011)

Vi dico com'è andata..

ieri ho letto la mail, ho scritto a voi nel panico poi ho detto... frena!
l'ho trovato connesso alla chat di gmail e ci ho parlato. gli ho detto che ci avrei pensato, che non ero granchè sicura di volerlo vedere, e gli ho chiesto in soldoni perchè volesse vedermi.
è venuto fuori, riassumendo, che lui sta ancora con l'altra, ma mi sogna ogni notte, sta male e vuole vedere che cosa sente rivedendomi, perchè sa che si sta solo autoconvincendo di avere scelto lei.

Gli ho risposto di NO.

Gli ho detto che non gli avrei permesso di fare altri esperimenti con me, che se sa che si sta solo raccontando che vuol stare con lei agisca di conseguenza senza azzardarsi ad usarmi di nuovo. Gli ho detto che mi ha lasciato nella cacca senza alcuna remora solo perchè quando è stato preso dal panico c'era una che glie la faceva annusare, e che io valgo molto molto più di così.
Che se ne stia in silenzio come gli ho chiesto e non si azzardi a ricontattarmi a meno che non abbia preso una decisione e sia pronto a lottare e sudare sangue per essa.

In tutto questo io.... ieri tremavo come una foglia. sono tornata a casa, tempo di cambiarmi e sono uscita con le amiche per un aperitivo. Mi sono sparata tutta la musica del mondo, sia ieri sera che stamani, e ho deciso questo:

cestinerò la sua email e la chat, farò finta che lui non mi abbia contattata. Andrò in montagna e farò la mia vita, perchè se c'è una cosa certa a questo punto è che c'è un abisso che ci separa, di maturità, di coraggio, di forza. Io una persona così non la voglio. Non posso dire di non amarlo più, il fatto stesso che ieri tremassi ne è la prova, per quanto cerchi con la testa di uscirne, questa è la persona con cui fino a poco fa sognavo un futuro, e c'è ancora una parte di me che spera che lui possa diventare uomo, che possa scegliere di essere migliore e con il tempo farsi perdonare. 
Per questo non posso permettermi di vederlo alle sue condizioni. Non m'importa nulla dei suoi incubi notturni, ho smesso di fargli da madre al posto della sua. Vuole me?! che si sbatta, alla grande, e con poche probabilità di riuscita. Vuole l'altra?! che sparisca, che si faccia una ragione del fatto che è un pdm, che tutti lo sanno, che di lui io non voglio più nulla. 

Grazie ragazzi, avere voi qui è uno sfogo impagabile!!!


----------



## oceansize (19 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Vi dico com'è andata..
> 
> ieri ho letto la mail, ho scritto a voi nel panico poi ho detto... frena!
> l'ho trovato connesso alla chat di gmail e ci ho parlato. gli ho detto che ci avrei pensato, che non ero granchè sicura di volerlo vedere, e gli ho chiesto in soldoni perchè volesse vedermi.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (19 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> no infatti nella mia ultima posizione mai mi sono tirata indietro nel momento che ho capito che la colpa è stata anche mia....
> ma sottolineo ANCHE....





Blondie ha detto:


> anche...ma non SOLO...
> io intendevo dire questo! spero di essere stata chiara
> E' lui che ha una famiglia ed era disposto a sputtanarsi tutto per una relazione extra...
> quindi le sue accuse per scagionarsi sono ridicole...


quoto blondie

nessuno ha mai negato che le responsabilità non siano soprattutto di lui

che rita tiri in mezzo le responsabilità della moglie di lui lo trovo abietto

rita, scusa
tu di lei sai solo quel che dice lui (o forse poco più)
che diceva solo quel che gli faceva comodo per intortarti

lei avrà potuto avere anche la responsabilità di non avergli chiuso il pisello in cassaforte
e non è manco detto
ma qualunque responsabilità o difetto è tra lei e lui
non nei tuoi confronti


----------



## Amoremio (19 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Vi dico com'è andata..
> 
> ieri ho letto la mail, ho scritto a voi nel panico poi ho detto... frena!
> l'ho trovato connesso alla chat di gmail e ci ho parlato. gli ho detto che ci avrei pensato, che non ero granchè sicura di volerlo vedere, e gli ho chiesto in soldoni perchè volesse vedermi.
> ...


BRAVAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!

c'hai 2 palle come meloni


forza MAB :up::up::up:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> è venuto fuori, riassumendo, che lui sta ancora con l'altra, ma mi sogna ogni notte, sta male e vuole vedere che cosa sente rivedendomi, perchè sa che si sta solo autoconvincendo di avere scelto lei.


Gli hai chiesto se per caso aveva appena finito di vedere il GF 11 ? Ste frasi sono tipiche


----------



## Mab (19 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Gli hai chiesto se per caso aveva appena finito di vedere il GF 11 ? Ste frasi sono tipiche


 
Era un po' presto quando abbiamo parlato per prendere ispirazione dal grande fratello. Però, se ti dico che è pure laureato in psicologia... direi che possiamo concordare che le sue sono due braccia rubate all'agricoltura :mrgreen:


----------



## Blondiee (19 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Vi dico com'è andata..
> 
> ieri ho letto la mail, ho scritto a voi nel panico poi ho detto... frena!
> l'ho trovato connesso alla chat di gmail e ci ho parlato. gli ho detto che ci avrei pensato, che non ero granchè sicura di volerlo vedere, e gli ho chiesto in soldoni perchè volesse vedermi.
> ...


 
Assurdo..."vediamo che effetto fa vederti...visto che dopo la cazzata che ho fatto non riesco più ad appoggiare la testa sul cuscino"
che egoismo 

C'è un abisso tra te e lui....
Non meriti una persona così immatura.
Hai fatto bene a cancellare chat e tutto...è normale che ancora lo pensi e sei delusa...era la persona che fino a poco tempo fa figuravi di fianco a te per un cammino insieme...ma ora hai capito che non è all'altezza...che ti cerca per sentire lui come sta...che effetto gli fai...prendendo a calci i tuoi sentimenti...
prosegui per la tua vita.
Ti rimpiangerà, ma tu non rimpiangerai lui, visto chi è e come si è comportato...


----------



## Mab (19 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> BRAVAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> c'hai 2 palle come meloni
> 
> ...


 

E speriamooooo!!! 

Però devo dire che sono abbastanza fiera della mia decisione. Non mi sono fatta fregare stavolta, e non intendo rinunciare ai piccoli passetti verso la serenità che ho fatto, anche solo in questi pochi giorni. Problemi coi brutti sogni?! senti se ti danno qualche pasticchetta pdm!!!


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Eccerto...... ma vah... e nel sapevo Stermi!
> Allora posso dire si tradisce in tre.. visto che la moglie non è riuscita a tenere le braghe del marito!
> E scusatemi!! ma che ballons


E la moglie che c'entra?

Se quello e' un coglione diabetico, te gli dai la pastarella ma non vuoi ammetterne responsabilita' se va in crisi glicemica e  poi stai male anche tu...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

il 50% almeno te tocca...

n'do scappi...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Blondiee (19 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> E speriamooooo!!!
> 
> Però devo dire che sono abbastanza fiera della mia decisione. Non mi sono fatta fregare stavolta, e non intendo rinunciare ai piccoli passetti verso la serenità che ho fatto, anche solo in questi pochi giorni. Problemi coi brutti sogni?! senti se ti danno qualche pasticchetta pdm!!!


bravissima!!


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Non mi mollano. Cercherò di non rispondere più ai messaggi se non capiscono che adesso non posso proprio occuparmi di loro.
> 
> Ho un sonno bestiale perchè qualunque cosa mi succeda di stressante comincio a soffrire d'insonnia, e quando sono stanca ho le difese basse. Ieri ho passato la giornata a piangere, parevo incinta con gli squilibri ormonali.
> Ci sono altre cose che non contribuiscono a farmi essere forte e reattiva come vorrei: siamo sotto sfratto, mia madre a fine mese andrà in una casa popolare con mio zio, mia nonna si trasferisce a breve in una casa di riposo. Io dovevo scegliere se andare nella casa che dovevo dividere con lui, salvare tutti i miei mobili, e trovare un coinquilino (perchè da sola non riesco a pagare l'affitto) o andare a stare da un'amica che mi ha offerto una stanza a prezzo basso e buttare via mezza casa. Mi sono sentita in colpa verso tutta la famiglia ma ho scelto che a fine mese mi trasferirò dalla mia amica perchè non mi sento di occupare da sola in questo momento, una casa dove avevo fatto dei progetti di vita con lui.
> Mi trovo davanti una serie di rivoluzioni che io non ho chiesto, ma che devo cominciare ad affrontare, e purtroppo soffro di alti e bassi.



Succede... quando tutto sembra andar male...
Non sei egoista, stai cercando di sopravvivere, alla tua famiglia non servi certo spezzata, ti pare?
Un passo alla volta, un respiro alla volta, sistemerai tutto... una cosa alla volta, senza guardare troppo in là, e andrà tutto bene...
Un abbraccio....


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> ma dire: "tu hai rovinato la mia famiglia" è ridicolo, perchè è lui che ha scelto di andare con Rita rischiando quello che ha...O NO?:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> e quindi: *"IO ho rovinato la MIA famiglia"*
> 
> 
> questo ha più senso!!


Ma si' che senso ha attaccarsi alla parole cosi'?...

rita ne sarebbe uscita scornata anche se il tipo avesse detto correttamente come hai scritto te...

si deve soppesare ben altro che du' parole...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> suggerimento alternativo
> non restituirgli un chez
> portali al "mercatino" o esercizio simile dove prendono le cose uste in conto vendita
> qualcosa ne scuci e te li levi di torno



Quoto assolutamente. :up:

Altra alternativa, donali, se non ti va di ricavarne qualcosa.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> stringiamoci la mano. stessa situazione.
> Anche il mio è un perbenista del c azzo, cui l'unica preoccupazione era uscirne bene.
> Anche lui fino all'ultimo mi ha detto che mi amava, nonostante mi stava lasciando : "ti amo tantissimo ma non posso più stare con te"
> 
> ...



Complimenti pure al tuo tipo... 
Sarebbe da fare il concorso per il miglior stronzo faccia da cul...


----------



## Mab (19 Aprile 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Complimenti pure al tuo tipo...
> Sarebbe da fare il concorso per il miglior stronzo faccia da cul...


 
Io non so quanti anni abbia Blondie, ma comincio a pensare seriamente che come cantavano gli Stadio siamo una "Generazione di fenomeni!!" detto con molta ironia:carneval:


----------



## Rita1973 (19 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto blondie
> 
> nessuno ha mai negato che le responsabilità non siano soprattutto di lui
> 
> ...


Non ci siamo capiti...
io intendevo in qualsiasi tipo di rapporto.. tutti sono responsabili!
Non si può, dal mio punto di vista dare la colpa solo ad una parte...
In un triangolo ognuno ha la sua personale dose di responsabilità.
Marito e moglie tra di loro, amante ha responsabilità nei confronti del traditore, perchè cmq sa che lui è sposato, e quindi di conseguenza resposnabilità di essere cosciente di andare a ledere la moglie..
Lui responsabilità nei cofronti della moglie, e anche dell'amante nel momento in cui la illude....
Cerco di spiegare che almeno per come vedo io i rapporti interpersonali la colpa non va data solo ad una parte.. ma tutti sono coinvolti, poi la percentuale e chi nei confronti di chi dipende da tanti troppi fattori...
ma nessuno puà ritenersi senza colpe...


----------



## Rita1973 (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E la moglie che c'entra?
> 
> Se quello e' un coglione diabetico, te gli dai la pastarella ma non vuoi ammetterne responsabilita' se va in crisi glicemica e poi stai male anche tu...
> 
> ...


ma me sa o io mi esprimo male o tu è megli oche vai a fare un corso serale di italiano ed interpretazione del testo


----------



## Rita1973 (19 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Vi dico com'è andata..
> 
> ieri ho letto la mail, ho scritto a voi nel panico poi ho detto... frena!
> l'ho trovato connesso alla chat di gmail e ci ho parlato. gli ho detto che ci avrei pensato, che non ero granchè sicura di volerlo vedere, e gli ho chiesto in soldoni perchè volesse vedermi.
> ...


:up::up::up::up:
Brava ora continua la strada che hai intrapreso!


----------



## Tubarao (19 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Io non so quanti anni abbia Blondie, ma comincio a pensare seriamente che come cantavano gli Stadio siamo una "Generazione di fenomeni!!" detto con molta ironia:carneval:


Gli Stadio cantavano anche _Grande Figlio di Puttana......
_
ma sopratutto.......
_
madri,  sorelle, povere ma belle
suore, puttane, bellissime, befane
carine ma basse, ricchissime ma grasse
ossigenate e rosse
ooh quante ce ne fosse 

io, io m'innamorerei
e invece io...io prima me la farei _


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> ma me sa o io mi esprimo male o tu è megli oche vai a fare un corso serale di italiano ed interpretazione del testo


Ma lassa perde che ti esprimi benissimo invece....

fidate...non sforzarti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Rita1973 (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma lassa perde che ti esprimi benissimo invece....
> 
> fidate...non sforzarti...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


bbh allora non capisco il tuo intervento..
io non ho mai e mai dato la colpa solo a lui, ma ho sempre detto di avere una parte della mia responsabilità, quindi..... il tuo intervento del 50% ... non ha nessun valore logico per me


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> bbh allora non capisco il tuo intervento..
> io non ho mai e mai dato la colpa solo a lui, ma ho sempre detto di avere una parte della mia responsabilità, quindi..... il tuo intervento del 50% ... non ha nessun valore logico per me


veramente nel gioco delle responsabilita' hai messo anche la moglie e ti ripeto, che casso c'entri lo sapra' la madonna perche' io non lo so a meno che non ha architettato e l'ha aizzato come un cane nei tuoi confronti...:mrgreen:

comunque ritieni eccessivo ALMENO un tuo 50% di corresponsabilita'?

t'ha puntato qualche pistola o ha usato metodi simili coercitivi?


----------



## Rita1973 (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> veramente nel gioco delle responsabilita' hai messo anche la moglie e ti ripeto, che casso c'entri lo sapra' la madonna perche' io non lo so a meno che non ha architettato e l'ha aizzato come un cane nei tuoi confronti...:mrgreen:
> 
> comunque ritieni eccessivo ALMENO un tuo 50% di corresponsabilita'?
> 
> t'ha puntato qualche pistola o ha usato metodi simili coercitivi?


Ho detto che per caso non mi sta bene quel 50%? dimmi dove lo leggi...
solo vedi tu sei qui per sparare su tutti.. mi sembra.. hai rabbia repressa?
Io non ho problema ad ammaettere colpe o errori...
La moglie che centra? che ne so io... ma io vedo tutto così.. ti dispiace?
Io dico mia madre ha avuto la sua parte di colap.. perchè? perchè doveva mandare a fanculonia mio padre.. ti sta bene così?


----------



## Mab (19 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Gli Stadio cantavano anche _Grande Figlio di Puttana......_
> 
> ma sopratutto.......
> 
> ...


 

Vero :mrgreen: collaborazione con Vasco.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Ho detto che per caso non mi sta bene quel 50%? dimmi dove lo leggi...
> solo vedi tu sei qui per sparare su tutti.. mi sembra.. hai rabbia repressa?
> Io non ho problema ad ammaettere colpe o errori...
> La moglie che centra? che ne so io... ma io vedo tutto così.. ti dispiace?
> Io dico mia madre ha avuto la sua parte di colap.. perchè? perchè doveva mandare a fanculonia mio padre.. ti sta bene così?


Ma che rabbia repressa...:mrgreen:...rilassate...:mrgreen:

hai detto che il mio 50% non lo trovi logico, inducendomi a pensare che per te e' eccessivo...percio'...dicci quanto te dai de responsabilita' e famo prima...:mrgreen:

piuttosto ti vedo come gli altri tuoi "colleghi" e come al solito autoassolventi che trascinate pure le mogli ed i mariti che non sanno manco un cazzo di che combinano i loro partners...

e tua madre io la lascerei fuori a sto giro...che c'azzecca?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mab (19 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Ho detto che per caso non mi sta bene quel 50%? dimmi dove lo leggi...
> solo vedi tu sei qui per sparare su tutti.. mi sembra.. hai rabbia repressa?
> Io non ho problema ad ammaettere colpe o errori...
> La moglie che centra? che ne so io... ma io vedo tutto così.. ti dispiace?
> Io dico mia madre ha avuto la sua parte di colap.. perchè? perchè doveva mandare a fanculonia mio padre.. ti sta bene così?


 

Io la tua storia non me la ricordo Rita, ma, parlando in generale, se le responsabilità è vero che si possono dividere fra tutti, direi che le percentuali non sono divisibili in parti granchè uguali.
Credo che il traditore sia la persona responsabile per eccellenza, credo che l'amante divenga complice anche se le sue responsabilità non sono paragonabili a quelle del fedifrago, credo che il partner cornuto abbia spesso la responsabilità dell'aver dato per scontato, del non voler vedere. Ma a volte vedere non è semplice cavolo... ci sono persone che non fanno altro che buttare fumo negli occhi. Io avrei potuto senz'altro essere più sveglia, lo ammetto, ma lui ha fatto di tutto per confondermi le idee, fino a ieri.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Io la tua storia non me la ricordo Rita, ma, parlando in generale, se le responsabilità è vero che si possono dividere fra tutti, direi che le percentuali non sono divisibili in parti granchè uguali.
> Credo che il traditore sia la persona responsabile per eccellenza, credo che l'amante divenga complice anche se le sue responsabilità non sono paragonabili a quelle del fedifrago, credo che il partner cornuto abbia spesso la responsabilità dell'aver dato per scontato, del non voler vedere. Ma a volte vedere non è semplice cavolo... ci sono persone che non fanno altro che buttare fumo negli occhi. Io avrei potuto senz'altro essere più sveglia, lo ammetto, ma lui ha fatto di tutto per confondermi le idee, fino a ieri.


Cioe' tu sei responsabile se il tuo ragazzo (o marito) si scopa le altre?

complimenti per il candeggio...:mrgreen:

il tuo prossimo ex e' un mago...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Rita1973 (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che rabbia repressa...:mrgreen:...rilassate...:mrgreen:
> 
> hai detto che il mio 50% non lo trovi logico, inducendomi a pensare che per te e' eccessivo...percio'...dicci quanto te dai de responsabilita' e famo prima...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Paralare con un muro di gomma è illogico.. chiudo ....
PS.. e no perchè non voglia parlare.. non preoccuparti...
è che proprio con gli ottusi non ci parlo...
PS. leggi e cerca di leggere con gli occhi di altri non solo i tuoi


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Paralare con un muro di gomma è illogico.. chiudo ....
> PS.. e no perchè non voglia parlare.. non preoccuparti...
> è che proprio con gli ottusi non ci parlo...
> PS. leggi e cerca di leggere con gli occhi di altri non solo i tuoi


Ma si, fine delle trasmissioni e' proprio inutile...:up:

per me chi si mette con uno impegnato/a deve immaginare che va a finire cosi'...

che ce devo fa' so' ottuso, ma anche pirla....ma anche stronzo...ma anche...

m'arimbarza...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mab (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cioe' tu sei responsabile se tuo marito si scopa le altre?
> 
> complimenti per il candeggio...
> 
> ...


 
Ma proprio per un cavolo!
però per esempio il mio ragazzo qualche segno di paraculaggine latente la mostrava. Io ci sono passata sopra, pensando che le avrebbe risolte col tempo. E invece no! Vero è che non ho la sfera di cristallo, ma a volte per la pace si evitano discussioni che potrebbero prevenire disastri.
Questa però è la mia storia, e la responsabilità io la metto 90% lui 8% lei 1% io e 1%... il fato?!:singleeye: la provvidenza?!:mrgreen: bo.. l'incognita

In generale che ne sai?! Rimane il fatto che il tradimento è da pdm, non risolve nulla, è sbagliato e doloroso a prescindere. Ma ho letto storie, proprio qui dentro, di persone che nel ruolo della vittima ci si sono un po' messi da soli.


----------



## Mab (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma si, fine delle trasmissioni e' proprio inutile...:up:
> 
> per me chi si mette con uno impegnato/a deve immaginare che va a finire cosi'...
> 
> ...


 
Su questo concordo però.
Io sono dell'idea che se lui lo ha fatto a lei.. perchè non dovrebbe farlo anche a me?! A volte l'amante crede che se l'uomo impegnato va con lei nonostante la sua relazione, sia perchè è meglio della partner ufficiale, perchè ha qualcosa di speciale. In realtà credo che sia la fuga, la noia, l'assenza di responsabilità a rendere tutto più bello con l'altra. 
Ma a me verrebbe da chiedermi: e quando quella ufficiale lo diventerò io??! Le bugie dove sta scritto che si dicono solo alla prima moglie o alla prima fidanzata?!


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Ma proprio per un cavolo!
> però per esempio il mio ragazzo qualche segno di paraculaggine latente la mostrava. Io ci sono passata sopra, pensando che le avrebbe risolte col tempo. E invece no! Vero è che non ho la sfera di cristallo, ma a volte per la pace si evitano discussioni che potrebbero prevenire disastri.
> Questa però è la mia storia, e la responsabilità io la metto 90% lui 8% lei 1% io e 1%... il fato?!:singleeye: la provvidenza?!:mrgreen: bo.. l'incognita
> 
> In generale che ne sai?! Rimane il fatto che il tradimento è da pdm, non risolve nulla, è sbagliato e doloroso a prescindere. Ma ho letto storie, proprio qui dentro, di persone che nel ruolo della vittima ci si sono un po' messi da soli.


A parte che l'8% lo ritengo risibile, pero' lo accetterei per la discussione, se la lei di turno fosse la classica da na' botta e via, ma se te diventa cozza, altro che 8%...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Aprile 2011)

La ricerca delle responsabiità, IMHO, è un spreco di energie, sopratutto quando ormai il latte è stato versato, in qualsiasi campo. Non completamente inutile, ma che dovrebbe essere fatta a tempo debito e possibilimente a mente lucida. Lo vedo qui al lavoro da me: appena arriva una lamentela da parte del cliente, la prima cosa, e a quanto pare più importante, è scoprire chi ha commesso la cacchiata. Prima mettiamo a posto, e poi, con mente fredda e più lucida vediamo chi, come, e perchè si è verificata la cavolata, prendendo i dovuti accorgimenti per evitare che la stessa possa ripetersi.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Aprile 2011)

Volevo aggiungere: nel campo dello sviluppo del software si dice che....

Un test che non trova errori non è un programma fatto bene ma un test fatto male.

Facendo un parallelo si potrebbe dire che:

Un'autoanalisi che ci trova completamente innocenti, non vuol dire che siamo esenti da colpe, ma solo che ci siamo analizzati male.

Segnatevela. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La ricerca delle responsabiità, IMHO, è un spreco di energie, sopratutto quando ormai il latte è stato versato, in qualsiasi campo. Non completamente inutile, ma che dovrebbe essere fatta a tempo debito e possibilimente a mente lucida. Lo vedo qui al lavoro da me: appena arriva una lamentela da parte del cliente, la prima cosa, e a quanto pare più importante, è scoprire chi ha commesso la cacchiata. Prima mettiamo a posto, e poi, con mente fredda e più lucida vediamo chi, come, e perchè si è verificata la cavolata, prendendo i dovuti accorgimenti per evitare che la stessa possa ripetersi.


Vabbe' te sei in condizioni operative ed i vaffankulo dal cliente te li becchi basta che alzi la cornetta, qua se fa accademia...si schematizzano comportamenti di per se' ripetitivi e perfettamente sovrapponibili tra di loro......


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Volevo aggiungere: nel campo dello sviluppo del software si dice che....
> 
> Un test che non trova errori non è un programma fatto bene ma un test fatto male.
> 
> ...


E' il secondo teorema di Godel che afferma l'incompletezza del sistema A che cerca di risolvere se stesso....

chissa' perche' ci vuole un altro sistema B per risolvere la coerenza del sistema A di partenza...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Rita1973 (19 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Volevo aggiungere: nel campo dello sviluppo del software si dice che....
> 
> Un test che non trova errori non è un programma fatto bene ma un test fatto male.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:
rende molto bene ciò che volevo dire


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> rende molto bene ciò che volevo dire


E nella tua autodiagnosi non si e' verificato questo fenomeno strano?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Rita1973 (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E nella tua autodiagnosi non si e' verificato questo fenomeno strano?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Per caso sei un patito di SAW???? ma leggi o non leggi??
Io mai detto di non avere avuto colpa.....

PS... imputare ad altri colpe perchè conducono una vita non uguale alla tua ... è anche COLPA.... attenzione...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Per caso sei un patito di SAW???? ma leggi o non leggi??
> Io mai detto di non avere avuto colpa.....
> 
> *Hai ammesso si', seppur a denti stretti una tua responsabilita' ma continuando **a rimanere nel vago, **non esplicitandoti, la fai ritenere risibile visto che hai anche coinvolto la mugghiera a tua ulteriore discolpa...percio' ero sorpreso...*
> ...


Ue' Ri',anche a te... qua parlate delle vostre storie ed ognuno da' la sua interpretazione ALLE VOSTRE INTERPRETAZIONI che non sempre, anzi mai, sono coerenti e realistiche.

Infatti te scordi anche che si ascolta solo una campana...e gia' una rompe...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mab (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A parte che l'8% lo ritengo risibile, pero' lo accetterei per la discussione, se la lei di turno fosse la classica da na' botta e via, ma se te diventa cozza, altro che 8%...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Ma chissenefrega di lei! Voglio dire, nel mio caso si tratta di una ragazzetta stron.za, ma che a me fondamentalmente non deve un bel niente. Si è trovata quello che era incasinato e cercava una via d'uscita facile, e siccome essere "scelte", specie se c'è un'altra di mezzo, per alcune fa bene all'ego, lei c'è stata. O magari lui non le ha detto tutto, chissà magari s'è inventato che io ero quella che lo opprimeva e non lo capiva.. e ci è cascata come una pera cotta. Io, per carattere, non sono mai andata a cercarmi gente fidanzata, per ciò che ho detto prima e per amor proprio.. io non sono la fuga di nessuno. se mi scegli mi scegli, senza piedi in 2 scarpe.


----------



## Rita1973 (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ue' Ri',anche a te... qua parlate delle vostre storie ed ognuno da' la sua interpretazione ALLE VOSTRE INTERPRETAZIONI che non sempre, anzi mai, sono coerenti e realistiche.
> 
> Infatti te scordi anche che si ascolta solo una campana...e gia' una rompe...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Piccolo... come ti capisco


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Piccolo... come ti capisco


Vabbe' che sia stronzo e piccolo e meschino e etcetcet io a te che ti frega....so' virtuale...

il problema e' quando li incocci dal vivo...

e' allora che ti deve interessare, apri l'ocio...


----------



## Rita1973 (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' che sia stronzo e piccolo e meschino e etcetcet io a te che ti frega....so' virtuale...
> 
> il problema e' quando li incocci dal vivo...
> 
> e' allora che ti deve interessare, apri l'ocio...


Ehhhh non  preoccuparti.. ho fatto esperienza ora.. tardi.. ma sempre megli otardi che mai... che ci vuoi fare non tutti abbiamo avuto la fortuna di avere un padre come te .....


----------



## Mab (19 Aprile 2011)

Gente.. egoisticamente parlando...

litigate altrove?!

Questo thread mi serve per non impazzire, vorrei non dover fare slalom fra polemiche varie.


----------



## Rita1973 (19 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Gente.. egoisticamente parlando...
> 
> litigate altrove?!
> 
> Questo thread mi serve per non impazzire, vorrei non dover fare slalom fra polemiche varie.


hai ragione scusa... che poi non sopporto sta cosa.. sorry


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Gente.. egoisticamente parlando...
> 
> litigate altrove?!
> 
> Questo thread mi serve per non impazzire, vorrei non dover fare slalom fra polemiche varie.


Lo so...
Ma come sai il troll ha bisogno di mangiare...eh?
Oggi ha puntato quella povera anima di Rita...
E giù botte no?
Incredibile...uno si scusa dietro il fatto di essere virtuale...
Capisco poi perchè non si hanno palle di venire ai raduni:
Là il palco casca inesorabile


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> hai ragione scusa... che poi non sopporto sta cosa.. sorry



Ma ignorarlo come oramai fa tutto il forum no?
Cazzo non vedi che non è capace di vedere con gli occhi degli altri?
Neanche sa ammettere che esistano altri occhi eh?
Siamo tutti una banda di idioti che non vede, che non capisce...ecc..ecc..ecc..
Solo lui sa e vede...
Rita quante volte io ti ho detto che ti capisco, per il semplice fatto che mi è capitato di credere ad un amore bugiardo? EH?
Qui c'è Mab, che soffre perchè ha scoperto una triste verità.
Tu da amante ne hai scoperto un'altra...
MAb...leggi un po' anche Rita eh?
Un conto è che uno menta al suo partner ufficiale e dica la verità all'amante, come sai Mab, lui ora non è più con te, e magari è felice con l'altra, un conto è la solita storia in cui uno sposato fa credere certe cose ad una donna...e più la vede innamorata...più la tormenta eh?

Quindi ci sono anche scoperte di brutte verità anche per i traditori...
L' unica colpa di Rita, IMHO, è di essersi fidata e di aver creduto a delle lusinghe...e di essere rimasta invischiata...

Ma ha capito la lezione: questo importa no?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ignorarlo come oramai fa tutto il forum no?
> Cazzo non vedi che non è capace di vedere con gli occhi degli altri?
> Neanche sa ammettere che esistano altri occhi eh?
> Siamo tutti una banda di idioti che non vede, che non capisce...ecc..ecc..ecc..
> ...



Pero' detto da te che eri contento di avere voci fuori dal coro perche' pensavi che si sarebbero zittite per le figure di merda che gli avresti tu capobranco fatte fare, me fa ride...:mrgreen:

ora sei ammosciato perche' sei sderenato in continuazione e nun te regge piu' la pompa..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

speri che segua Mari' che s'e' rotta er cazzo principalmente de te?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ti faccio fare la star brillantissima rispetto a me, che vuoi di piu', fallito?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (19 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> BRAVAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> c'hai 2 palle come meloni
> 
> ...


QUOTONE DELL'ANNO!!!!!! 
grande Mab!!!!!!!!!!!






Mab ha detto:


> Era un po' presto quando abbiamo parlato per prendere ispirazione dal grande fratello. Però, se ti dico che è pure laureato in psicologia... direi che possiamo concordare che le sue sono due braccia rubate all'agricoltura :mrgreen:


Ehm...senti, non è che potresti darmi nome e cognome in privato, così nel caso dovesse servire, so a chi non mi dovrò rivolgere...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pero' detto da te che eri contento di avere voci fuori dal coro perche' pensavi che si sarebbero zittite per le figure di merda che gli avresti tu capobranco fatte fare, me fa ride...:mrgreen:
> 
> ora sei ammosciato perche' sei sderenato in continuazione e nun te regge piu' la pompa..
> 
> ...


Beh nn per peccare di immodestia...
Ma la mia popolarità qui dentro e l'affetto di cui sono circondato...è una cosa che francamente stupisce pure me.
Non mi sono mai pensato un capobranco...anzi...
Marì diceva che io sarei morto di morte naturale.
Invece è sucesso che se n'è andata lei...ergo?

Ma fidati: La verità salta sempre a galla, no?

Mi sembra di stare bene con tutti eh?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh nn per peccare di immodestia...
> Ma la mia popolarità qui dentro e l'affetto di cui sono circondato...è una cosa che francamente stupisce pure me.
> Non mi sono mai pensato un capobranco...anzi...
> Marì diceva che io sarei morto di morte naturale.
> ...


Ma stacce pure m'importasega, almeno te consoli di qualche successo nella vita de mierda che te ritrovi...

so' contento per te, va' che altruista...cuntent'???

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Volevo aggiungere: nel campo dello sviluppo del software si dice che....
> 
> Un test che non trova errori non è un programma fatto bene ma un test fatto male.
> 
> ...



Segnata 

Posso chiamare Tongue il gattino?


----------



## Daniele (20 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao, però dopo essermi colpevolizzato come non mai dal mio primo rapporto finito male, dal secondo finito nel medesimo modo e dalla colpevolizzazione dall'altra parte di atteggiamenti che non erano miei (e non esistevano quindi), mi sono accorto che a volte capita che si è totalmente innocenti...ma si finisce investiti dagli altri. E' un poco come chi attraversa sulle strisce pedonali, se viene messo sotto non gli si può ascrivere una colpa, se non quella di voler passare dall'altra parte, ma se non lo si facesse tutti noi avremmo dei seri problemi a vivere.
Dopo anni ho capito che esiste l'essere innocentemente investiti dal turbine di cretinaggine altrui, bisogna analizzarsi e se capita di avere le prove di non avere colpa (per esempio accuse evidentmemente false) poi si prendono le relative decisioni. Io non le ho prese e forse la mia colpa è quella, l'aver avuto fiducia che fosse solo un caso singolare di stronzaggine, adesso so che chi tradisce è stronzo di natura, amen, perchè credergli?


----------



## Blondiee (20 Aprile 2011)

*Mab*



Mab ha detto:


> Io non so quanti anni abbia Blondie, ma comincio a pensare seriamente che come cantavano gli Stadio siamo una "Generazione di fenomeni!!" detto con molta ironia:carneval:


32! :mrgreen:


siamo lì!!
aiutooo!!!

secondo me è colpa del militare...questi giovani non l'hanno fatto....e le conseguenze le paghiamo noi.....


----------



## Blondiee (20 Aprile 2011)

*Mab*

Come stai cara? come procede? pronta per la montagna?


----------



## Mab (21 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ignorarlo come oramai fa tutto il forum no?
> Cazzo non vedi che non è capace di vedere con gli occhi degli altri?
> Neanche sa ammettere che esistano altri occhi eh?
> Siamo tutti una banda di idioti che non vede, che non capisce...ecc..ecc..ecc..
> ...


 
Lo so Conte, ci sono brutte scoperte per tutti, non avanza niente.
E sì, importa eccome!


----------



## Mab (21 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> Come stai cara? come procede? pronta per la montagna?


 
Carissima,
ieri non ho potuto aggiornare nessuno perchè mi è capitata un'altra cosa simpatica. Ricordi?! Ricapitoliamo:

1) fidanzato senza palle fedifrago che ogni tanto mi tormenta perchè non ci sta a passare per stronzo

2)genitori di lui che mi hanno tormentata a lungo ma che finalmente (sembra) abbiano capito che voglio starmene per conto mio

3)sfratto e trasloco imminenti

4)mobili che non posso portarmi dietro, quindi dovrò vendere e/o smistare metà dei ricordi della mia vita

5)forse non l'ho detta questa- mia nonna è appena entrata in casa di riposo, si sente abbandonata (mio padre e la sua tanto buona fidanzata non l'hanno voluta), e zia in casa con me che si sveglia ogni mattina alle 2 del mattino, ha un piccolo ritardo mentale ed è come se fosse una bimba che si fissa sulle cose.

Non per lamentarmi.. ma ieri mia madre è caduta inciampando in uno degli scatoloni del trasloco e si è fratturata l'omero. La devono operare (ancora non si sa quando, signorina, capisce, ci sono le vacanze di Pasqua), è ricoverata da ieri all'ospedale. 
Vacanza ovviamente cancellata.
Ieri mi è presa una crisi di nervi di proprorzioni gigantesche, ho pianto tutta la mattina senza riuscire a smettere. Oggi va meglio però.... 
questo 2011 comincia a starmi seriamente sulle palle.


----------



## Eliade (21 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Carissima,
> ieri non ho potuto aggiornare nessuno perchè mi è capitata un'altra cosa simpatica. Ricordi?! Ricapitoliamo:
> 
> 1) fidanzato senza palle fedifrago che ogni tanto mi tormenta perchè non ci sta a passare per stronzo
> ...


Mi spiace Mab..è davvero un brutto periodo! Ma il 2011 non è ancora finito: arriveranno altre cose belle! Te le auguro tutte...le cose belle ovviamente! :up:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Carissima,
> ieri non ho potuto aggiornare nessuno perchè mi è capitata un'altra cosa simpatica. Ricordi?! Ricapitoliamo:
> 
> 1) fidanzato senza palle fedifrago che ogni tanto mi tormenta perchè non ci sta a passare per stronzo
> ...


Orpo...

ma il Divino Amore in linea d'aria da voi quanto dista?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

se schersa mab nun t'enkazza'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## orchidea (21 Aprile 2011)

Piccola,
posso capire benissimo la tua situazione emotiva ora, troppe cose tutte insieme.
E sembra sembre che le cose brutte non vengono mai da sole.
Forza e coraggio, è un momento forse breve o frose lungo, in cui dovrai armarti di tanta pazienza e coraggio.
non demordere mai si sente e traspare comunque nei tuoi scritti che hai tanta forza dentro.
un forte abbraccio


----------



## Mab (21 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Orpo...
> 
> ma il Divino Amore in linea d'aria da voi quanto dista?
> 
> ...


 
e chi s'enkazza Sterminator!?! 
Pensavo di fare un saltino a Lourdes, ma qualcosa mi dice che se m'infilo nella vasca l'acqua evapora!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> e chi s'enkazza Sterminator!?!
> Pensavo di fare un saltino a Lourdes, ma qualcosa mi dice che se m'infilo nella vasca l'acqua evapora!


ALLORA VAI LI'...:mrgreen:

il treno bianco a che ora parte?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mab (21 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi spiace Mab..è davvero un brutto periodo! Ma il 2011 non è ancora finito: arriveranno altre cose belle! Te le auguro tutte...le cose belle ovviamente! :up:





orchidea ha detto:


> Piccola,
> posso capire benissimo la tua situazione emotiva ora, troppe cose tutte insieme.
> E sembra sembre che le cose brutte non vengono mai da sole.
> Forza e coraggio, è un momento forse breve o frose lungo, in cui dovrai armarti di tanta pazienza e coraggio.
> ...


 
Grazie ragazze, spero che mi venga dato il tempo di mettere a posto tutto ciò che devo, prima della prossima batosta. è un po' dura, cerco di dirmi ogni giorno che posso farcela, che passerà, che in fondo ho tante cose belle di cui ringraziare e che anche se adesso non posso apprezzarle come meritano, è grazie a queste che non crollo ancora.
Ho una famiglia che mi ama, è attualmente incasinata, ma mi ama. 
Ho molto amici che mi stanno vicino, non è l'amore, ma è qualcosa che nella vita non mi ha mai dato delusioni grandi come l'amore, gli amici veri rimangono sempre, e tornano più forti nelle difficoltà.

Ieri, nella corsia dell'ospedale dove attendevo per mia madre, ho pensato molto al mio ex. In quella stessa corsia ci ho passato giornate intere l'anno scorso, in quello stesso ospedale andavo ogni giorno a dare da mangiare a suo padre che era ricoverato. Non faccio qualcosa per ricevere altrettanto in cambio, ma ieri mi sono sentita proprio sola: Io per lui, ci sono sempre stata. Quando si è trattato di sostenere me, lui ha preferito un'altra con meno problemi.
Ci credo che la notte mi sogna! 
Credo che il conte abbia ragione, non voglio diventare cinica, ma il mio modo di amare è pericoloso. Ho amato con tutta me stessa, cercando di migliorarmi e di avere fiducia nonostante le mie paure..e l'ho presa in tasca sonoramente.


----------



## Mab (21 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ALLORA VAI LI'...:mrgreen:
> 
> il treno bianco a che ora parte?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Non saprei.. ma mi preoccupa un po' il fatto che se vado lì e l'acqua evapora, poi mi tocca fuggire da orde barbariche di fedeli incavolati! ..Non vorrei fare peggio :unhappy:


----------



## orchidea (21 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Grazie ragazze, spero che mi venga dato il tempo di mettere a posto tutto ciò che devo, prima della prossima batosta. è un po' dura, cerco di dirmi ogni giorno che posso farcela, che passerà, che in fondo ho tante cose belle di cui ringraziare e che anche se adesso non posso apprezzarle come meritano, è grazie a queste che non crollo ancora.
> Ho una famiglia che mi ama, è attualmente incasinata, ma mi ama.
> Ho molto amici che mi stanno vicino, non è l'amore, ma è qualcosa che nella vita non mi ha mai dato delusioni grandi come l'amore, gli amici veri rimangono sempre, e tornano più forti nelle difficoltà.
> 
> ...


So come ci si sente, ed ora ti dirò una cosa, che magari poi in nostro cuore diciamo... ma se.. non mi importa tutte baggaianate.. me lo doveva ridare lui tutto ciò che ho dato io...
Anche io mi sono ritrovata spesso a dare senza pretendere in cambio lo stesso dalla persona a cui ho dato.. poi ci si rimane male se invece questa persona non fa altrettanto... è normale...
Ora con il senno del poi posso dirti... tutto l'amore che noi diamo... prima o poi ci ritorna indietro... tutto... magari anche maggiorato...
Magari anche da persone da cui non ce lo aspettavamo..
ed in quel momento assaggerai un emozione fortissima...
E ci si dice.. alla fine io ho amato.. ed ora mi stanno amando...
E' bello.... 
Forza!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Non saprei.. ma mi preoccupa un po' il fatto che se vado lì e l'acqua evapora, poi mi tocca fuggire da orde barbariche di fedeli incavolati! ..Non vorrei fare peggio :unhappy:


Ma scherzi?

Per loro sarebbe un miracolo e tanto se la sarebbero bevuta tutta loro... so' abituati a bere......:mrgreen:

conosco gli oggettini molto bene, vai tranquilla....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mab (21 Aprile 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> So come ci si sente, ed ora ti dirò una cosa, che magari poi in nostro cuore diciamo... ma se.. non mi importa tutte baggaianate.. me lo doveva ridare lui tutto ciò che ho dato io...
> Anche io mi sono ritrovata spesso a dare senza pretendere in cambio lo stesso dalla persona a cui ho dato.. poi ci si rimane male se invece questa persona non fa altrettanto... è normale...
> Ora con il senno del poi posso dirti... tutto l'amore che noi diamo... prima o poi ci ritorna indietro... tutto... magari anche maggiorato...
> Magari anche da persone da cui non ce lo aspettavamo..
> ...


 
Spero che sia così.. adesso sono solo stanca e incavolata. Mi sembra proprio ingiusto, lo prenderei a calci se potessi!
Un'altra cosa positiva.. è che sta succedendo tutto a primavera. Più si avvicina il caldo e più divento forte, in inverno tutte ste cose non le avrei rette!


----------



## Tubarao (21 Aprile 2011)

Dai Mabbina-uccia-etta, l'importante è prenderla con filososfia....tieni presente che potrebbe anche andar peggio, ad esempio potrebbe piovere

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olKKWG3HwOg


Forza e coraggio :up:


----------



## Mab (21 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dai Mabbina-uccia-etta, l'importante è prenderla con filososfia....*tieni presente che potrebbe anche andar peggio*, ad esempio potrebbe piovere
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olKKWG3HwOg
> 
> ...


 
'spetta che mi tocco.....
..ok!

Turby sono a lavorare, purtroppo you tube me lo bloccano 
(tradimento.net no :mexican


ps= Abbreviare a "Tuba" mi faceva un certo effetto.. ma se preferisci ..


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Grazie ragazze, spero che mi venga dato il tempo di mettere a posto tutto ciò che devo, prima della prossima batosta. è un po' dura, cerco di dirmi ogni giorno che posso farcela, che passerà, che in fondo ho tante cose belle di cui ringraziare e che anche se adesso non posso apprezzarle come meritano, è grazie a queste che non crollo ancora.
> Ho una famiglia che mi ama, è attualmente incasinata, ma mi ama.
> Ho molto amici che mi stanno vicino, non è l'amore, ma è qualcosa che nella vita non mi ha mai dato delusioni grandi come l'amore, gli amici veri rimangono sempre, e tornano più forti nelle difficoltà.
> 
> ...


Allora io penso che sia giusto amare una persona con tutto noi stessi, solo se lei fa altrettanto.
Altrimenti è meglio andare un po' per volta: tu mi dai 10, io ti do 10, finchè magari pian pianino si va a 100.
Ma bisogna anche saper valutare bene quello che una persona ci dà no? Cioè per dirti se sono milionario regalarti dei gioielli sarà una bazzeccola, è ben diverso se io rosico dai miei risparmi per un anno pur di regalarti un gioiello che so ti piaccia tanto.

Purtroppo secondo me, vale anche per l'amore quello che vale per l'amicizia no?
I veri amici si riconoscono nel momento del bisogno.

E ribadisco: nella mia esperienza di vita, mi hanno amato di più le persone che meno consideravo. Ergo?


----------



## Mab (22 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora io penso che sia giusto amare una persona con tutto noi stessi, solo se lei fa altrettanto.
> Altrimenti è meglio andare un po' per volta: tu mi dai 10, io ti do 10, finchè magari pian pianino si va a 100.
> Ma bisogna anche saper valutare bene quello che una persona ci dà no? Cioè per dirti se sono milionario regalarti dei gioielli sarà una bazzeccola, è ben diverso se io rosico dai miei risparmi per un anno pur di regalarti un gioiello che so ti piaccia tanto.
> 
> ...


Come si fa ad esserne sicuri? in questi anni è stato lui ad avere bisogno di me, io ci sono stata e non ho avuto occasione di metterlo altrettanto alla prova. Mi sentivo al sicuro con lui, nel senso che quando eravamo insieme mi sentivo a casa, e credevo davvero che sarebbe stato il mio compagno nella vita.

Oggi comunque mia madre si è operata, sono stanca morta, e mi aspetta una giornata lavorativa che più noiosa non si può. Anche oggi riflettevo su ciò che mi è successo, con un pizzico di positività in più:
credo che lui sia in fondo un debole. Un debole bastardo ovviamente, ma sostanzialmente debole. Credo che sarei stata comunque destinata alle corna se fossi rimasta con lui, ho capito alla fine che è il tipo da fuga, che ha riproposto lo schema dei suoi genitori (è figlio di seconde nozze per entrambi, entrambi sono scappati dai precedenti legami mollando le figlie). Forse siamo in parte ciò che ci insegnano.
Credo che avere avuto mia madre nella mia vita mi abbia influenzata profondamente, e che il fatto che i miei (grazie a mia madre specialmente) abbiano mantenuto i rapporti nonostante la separazione mi abbia fatta crescere nonostante tutto con amore e desiderio verso la famiglia. Lui ne è terrorizzato.
Sapete cosa?! Almeno adesso conosco qualcosa in più di me, ho preso una mazzata fenomenale, mi ci vorrà del tempo, ma so che ad alcuni compromessi non mi piegherò più e che i fatti contano molto più delle parole.


----------



## Eliade (25 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Forse siamo in parte ciò che ci insegnano..


Non siamo solo questo, siamo soprattutto ciò che i nostri genitori ci dimostrano, le parole se le porta via il vento.

Come va?


----------



## aristocat (25 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non siamo solo questo, siamo soprattutto ciò che i nostri genitori ci dimostrano, le parole se le porta via il vento.


vero.


----------



## Blondiee (26 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Come si fa ad esserne sicuri? in questi anni è stato lui ad avere bisogno di me, io ci sono stata e non ho avuto occasione di metterlo altrettanto alla prova. Mi sentivo al sicuro con lui, nel senso che quando eravamo insieme mi sentivo a casa, e credevo davvero che sarebbe stato il mio compagno nella vita.
> 
> Oggi comunque mia madre si è operata, sono stanca morta, e mi aspetta una giornata lavorativa che più noiosa non si può. Anche oggi riflettevo su ciò che mi è successo, con un pizzico di positività in più:
> credo che lui sia in fondo *un debole*. Un debole bastardo ovviamente, ma sostanzialmente debole. Credo che sarei stata comunque destinata alle corna se fossi rimasta con lui, *ho capito alla fine che è il tipo da fuga, che ha riproposto lo schema dei suoi genitori* (è figlio di seconde nozze per entrambi, entrambi sono scappati dai precedenti legami mollando le figlie). *Forse siamo in parte ciò che ci insegnano.*
> ...


urca! mi dispiace per tua mamma!
cara...rimanda il viaggio a Lourdes...l'acqua che evapora è già una previsione ottimista...prima di arrivarci, potresti finire su un treno dirottato!!!
Dai scherzo!  

Scherzo perchè nonostante questo periodaccio, una cosa bella emerge...e sei tu!
Probabilmente sapevi già di avere carattere, ma la determinazione è più evidente nei periodi negativi, dove chi non ha attributi affonda, e chi ha forza e caratttere, riesce a stringere i denti, a guardare avanti, a scherzare pure (per esempio...sulla nebbiolina di Lourdes) e a guardarsi indietro per riflettere e fare i conti della situazione.
Togliamo un "forse" a tutto ciò che hai detto.
La nostra storia personale è sicuramente segnata anche dalla famiglia. Ora ti conosci di più e sai di non accettare più compromessi, che non meriti cose a metà fra ciò che vorresti e ciò che è. Guarda che essere consapevoli di ciò e poi rimanere fedeli a sè stessi, non è roba da poco...
Io sono giunta alle tue stesse conclusioni...basta compromessi...tanto prima o poi quell'ammaccattura che non voglio guardare, di cui voglio chiudere un occhio, prima o poi viene a galla...e nelle peggiori forme...

Il più sarà, d'ora in poi, rimanere fedele a sè stessi, a non tradirsi...ma sapere ciò che si vuole e avere questa consapevolezza non è cosa da poco...
Io sono incavolata solo se ripenso all'ex, perchè non meritavo tutto ciò e bla bla bla su tante cose, ma se guardo il presente e guardo il futuro, sono fiduciosa, perchè oggi mi conosco di più e so che non scenderò più a compromessi.
Vedrai che starai meglio. Questa esperienza, seppur spiacevole, ti ha fatta guardare dentro, ti ha reso consapevole del tuo valore, ti ha reso consapevole del fatto che devi trattarti bene per quella che sei.
Non è poco, dammi retta.
E dopo tuttui questi inconvenienti, ora non potrà che essere in discesa...la ruota gira...e il picco più basso è già stato toccato :mrgreen:


----------



## Mab (26 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non siamo solo questo, siamo soprattutto ciò che i nostri genitori ci dimostrano, le parole se le porta via il vento.
> 
> Come va?


 
Mi vergogno quasi a dirlo, perchè sembra che racconti bufale. Si è sentita male anche mia nonna la mattina di Pasqua, ora c'è anche lei all'ospedale. 
Va che ho passato la mattina di Pasqua a piangere di dolore a rabbia, e avevo bisogno di un nemico. Lui è il mio nemico, perchè in questo periodo di merda mi ha resa più debole, e io avrei bisogno di tutte le mie energie. Gli ho scritto almeno 10 sms, e sono riuscita tutte e 10 le volte a non inviarli, a metterli via..è stato uno sforzo titanico ma ci sono riuscita... 
Adesso voglio solo che qualcosa si muova in positivo, o che almeno la strada cominci ad essere un po' meno in salita.


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Mi vergogno quasi a dirlo, perchè sembra che racconti bufale. Si è sentita male anche mia nonna la mattina di Pasqua, ora c'è anche lei all'ospedale.
> Va che ho passato la mattina di Pasqua a piangere di dolore a rabbia, e avevo bisogno di un nemico. Lui è il mio nemico, perchè in questo periodo di merda mi ha resa più debole, e io avrei bisogno di tutte le mie energie. Gli ho scritto almeno 10 sms, e sono riuscita tutte e 10 le volte a non inviarli, a metterli via..è stato uno sforzo titanico ma ci sono riuscita...
> Adesso voglio solo che qualcosa si muova in positivo, o che almeno la strada cominci ad essere un po' meno in salita.


Lo sai che se invece li spedivi lui si sarebbe sentito una merda??? lo sai cche hai il potere di rrendergli una vita un inferno con il tuo dolore e che il far finta di nulla che sembra sia il peggior sfregio che possiamo fare ad una persona che ci ha fatto del male è invece il miglior regalo che possiamo fargli? 
Ti spiego meglio la cosa va!
Allora, che una storia dopo un tradimento nei più dei casi finisca è evidente, se non da parte del traditore, solitamente è il tradito che non regge. ma l'esperienza del far finta di non soffire e di dare indifferenza al traditore la fece  una mia amica...scoprendo che il suo ex era dispiaciuto per quello che le aveva fatto, ma visto che lei sembrava non aver subito quasi nulla si era messo il cuore in pace. Il cuore in pace, dimmi tu, quella mia amica ha fatto 2 anni di psicoterapia. Adesso coa è il fare gli indifferenti? Solo e solamente orgoglio personale, ma in assurdo fa più bene a chi sbaglia che a chi prova questo orgoglio.
La rabbia ci sta e che tu gli faccia sapere questa rabbia è utile a te come farà del male a lui.


----------



## sienne (26 Aprile 2011)

Ciao, 



Daniele ha detto:


> Lo sai che se invece li spedivi lui si sarebbe sentito una merda??? lo sai cche hai il potere di rrendergli una vita un inferno con il tuo dolore e che il far finta di nulla che sembra sia il peggior sfregio che possiamo fare ad una persona che ci ha fatto del male è invece il miglior regalo che possiamo fargli?
> Ti spiego meglio la cosa va!
> Allora, che una storia dopo un tradimento nei più dei casi finisca è evidente, se non da parte del traditore, solitamente è il tradito che non regge. ma l'esperienza del far finta di non soffire e di dare indifferenza al traditore la fece  una mia amica...scoprendo che il suo ex era dispiaciuto per quello che le aveva fatto, ma visto che lei sembrava non aver subito quasi nulla si era messo il cuore in pace. Il cuore in pace, dimmi tu, quella mia amica ha fatto 2 anni di psicoterapia. Adesso coa è il fare gli indifferenti? Solo e solamente orgoglio personale, ma in assurdo fa più bene a chi sbaglia che a chi prova questo orgoglio.
> La rabbia ci sta e che tu gli faccia sapere questa rabbia è utile a te come farà del male a lui.


 Non credo che sia così … 

  Se a lui importa qualcosa … allora il non renderlo partecipe, è la vendetta più sottile che ci sia … 
  lei gli fa capire, che ce la fa benissimo anche senza di lui … lui non è importante … non copre nessun ruolo nella sua vita … ne sta fuori … 



  Invece se a lui non importa niente … qualsiasi cosa lei faccia, non lo coinvolge più di tanto … allora meglio tagliare e voltare pagina … 



sienne


----------



## Mab (26 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo sai che se invece li spedivi lui si sarebbe sentito una merda??? lo sai cche hai il potere di rrendergli una vita un inferno con il tuo dolore e che il far finta di nulla che sembra sia il peggior sfregio che possiamo fare ad una persona che ci ha fatto del male è invece il miglior regalo che possiamo fargli?
> Ti spiego meglio la cosa va!
> Allora, che una storia dopo un tradimento nei più dei casi finisca è evidente, se non da parte del traditore, solitamente è il tradito che non regge. ma l'esperienza del far finta di non soffire e di dare indifferenza al traditore la fece una mia amica...scoprendo che il suo ex era dispiaciuto per quello che le aveva fatto, ma visto che lei sembrava non aver subito quasi nulla si era messo il cuore in pace. Il cuore in pace, dimmi tu, quella mia amica ha fatto 2 anni di psicoterapia. Adesso coa è il fare gli indifferenti? Solo e solamente orgoglio personale, ma in assurdo fa più bene a chi sbaglia che a chi prova questo orgoglio.
> La rabbia ci sta e che tu gli faccia sapere questa rabbia è utile a te come farà del male a lui.


 
Daniele io non ho deciso di non inviare quegli sms per risparmiare qualcosa a lui o per fare la dura. Semplicemente non voglio dargli altri spazi, non voglio riaprire il dialogo, non m'interessano più neppure le sue scuse. Lui si sente una merda nei miei confronti, ma questo non gli impedisce affatto di continuare a vivere la sua vita accanto all'altra. 
Se gli scrivo farà male soltanto a me, sentirò male ad ogni sms di risposta, mi sentirò fallita ogni volta che ripenserò ai nostri 6 anni insieme che lui ha rovinato in maniera così vigliacca. 
In questo periodo difficile lui è il mio nemico, ma la priorità non è far male a lui ma cercare di stare meglio io. Stai sicuro poi che la ruota gira, prima o poi ci incontreremo. Stai tranquillo che non ho intenzione di perdonare nessuna delle ferite che mi ha provocato, e se si azzarderà a cercare (per soddisfare il suo bisogno di sentirsi buono) una riconciliazione, avrà di che pentirsene perchè non gli risparmierò nulla di ciò che penso di lui. E lo farà a tempo debito, lo conosco. Spero, per allora, di essere tornata me stessa, e di avere altre cose a cui pensare che mi diano molta più soddisfazione di un'eventuale vendetta.


----------



## Mab (26 Aprile 2011)

Però lo ammetto candidamente. Nei momenti di crisi lo odio con tutte le mie forze e gli vorrei fare male tanto quanto sto sentendo male io. Domenica mattina ero davvero davvero a pezzi..


----------



## orchidea (26 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Però lo ammetto candidamente. Nei momenti di crisi lo odio con tutte le mie forze e gli vorrei fare male tanto quanto sto sentendo male io. Domenica mattina ero davvero davvero a pezzi..


Siamo Umani Mab, è normale... anche se abbiamo amato tanto una persona nel momento che questa ci ferisce vorremmo che questa provi lo stesso dolore che stiamo provando noi...
Non siamo santi, è una reazione normale... specialmente quando la ferita fa male.. la ferita poi si trasformerà in cicatrice, non so quando, ma si tyrasformerà, quella cicatrice rimarra sempre li, poi te ne dimenticherai... ma inevitabilmente a volte lo sguardo finisce li... e allora ripenserai a questo periodo, ma lo verai e lo ripenserai con occhi e con mente diversa!
Un abbraccio


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2011)

Mab, come ben si sa io ho intenzione di rendere la pariglia anche se sono passati 3 anni e lo voglio fare in maniera orribile. Non è tanto il tradimento in sè che ho sgradito (ma mi ha fatto male) ma il contorno di indifferenza al dolore dato, al non prendersi le proprie responsabilità e ricacciarle sugli altri.


----------



## Mab (26 Aprile 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Siamo Umani Mab, è normale... anche se abbiamo amato tanto una persona nel momento che questa ci ferisce vorremmo che questa provi lo stesso dolore che stiamo provando noi...
> Non siamo santi, è una reazione normale... specialmente quando la ferita fa male.. la ferita poi si trasformerà in cicatrice, non so quando, ma si tyrasformerà, quella cicatrice rimarra sempre li, poi te ne dimenticherai... ma inevitabilmente a volte lo sguardo finisce li... e allora ripenserai a questo periodo, ma lo verai e lo ripenserai con occhi e con mente diversa!
> Un abbraccio


Grazie Orchidea..
lo so, è che... non lo so. Mi arrivano queste batoste, una dopo l'altra. Vado giù, poi mi sfogo.. piango mi arrabbio e ci riprovo. Riparto, cerco di farmi forza e di avere fiducia. Torno un po' più forte, provo a sorridere e... bum, altra batosta.
Che poi, lo so, ci sono cose peggiori. Mia mamma e mia nonna staranno bene, non è niente di irreparabile, le mie ferie in montagna arriveranno prima o poi, il trasloco si farà in qualche modo.. però sono tante piccole cose, tanti piccoli sconvolgimenti che sommandosi insieme mi fanno un male cane. Io a quest'ora avrei dovuto avere casa pronta per trasferirmi col mio compagno, avrei dovuto essere felice e cominciare con lui la mia nuova avventura. Mi ero immaginata problemi come... noi due che affrontavamo insieme la lavatrice, dato che per entrambi sarebbe stata una cosa nuova (bamboccioni viziati). Mi ero immaginata di documentare con la macchina fotografica queste prime sciocche difficoltà della convivenza e riderci su anni dopo. Invece nulla, è sfumato tutto.
Mi trovo ad affrontare tanti cambiamenti dolorosi, senza di lui, che aveva promesso, senza che io avessi chiesto nulla, che mi sarebbe stato vicino.
Io posso capire tante cose, capisco il panico nel trovarsi davanti la convivenza alle porte, capisco che dopo 6 anni possa capitare un momento di stanchezza e che nella debolezza del momento si sia più vulnerabili se si subiscono stimoli esterni.. ma non capisco come sia possibile che io mi sia sbagliata così tanto su di lui. 
Mi ha delusa tantissimo, mi ha mentito, mi ha usato, mi ha tenuto ad aspettarlo per mesi a farmi domande senza avere il coraggio di dirmi che nei suoi pensieri c'era un'altra. Insomma.. è stato davvero un mostro.


----------



## Blondiee (26 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> Grazie Orchidea..
> lo so, è che... non lo so. Mi arrivano queste batoste, una dopo l'altra. Vado giù, poi mi sfogo.. piango mi arrabbio e ci riprovo. Riparto, cerco di farmi forza e di avere fiducia. Torno un po' più forte, provo a sorridere e... bum, altra batosta.
> Che poi, lo so, ci sono cose peggiori. Mia mamma e mia nonna staranno bene, non è niente di irreparabile, le mie ferie in montagna arriveranno prima o poi, il trasloco si farà in qualche modo.. però sono tante piccole cose, tanti piccoli sconvolgimenti che sommandosi insieme mi fanno un male cane. Io a quest'ora avrei dovuto avere casa pronta per trasferirmi col mio compagno, avrei dovuto essere felice e cominciare con lui la mia nuova avventura. Mi ero immaginata problemi come... noi due che affrontavamo insieme la lavatrice, dato che per entrambi sarebbe stata una cosa nuova (bamboccioni viziati). Mi ero immaginata di documentare con la macchina fotografica queste prime sciocche difficoltà della convivenza e riderci su anni dopo. Invece nulla, è sfumato tutto.
> Mi trovo ad affrontare tanti cambiamenti dolorosi, senza di lui, *che aveva promesso, senza che io avessi chiesto nulla, che mi sarebbe stato vicino.*
> ...


la convivenza....
questo sarebbe stato il primo passo importante per concretizzare il vostro progetto di futuro insieme...e lui è "caduto" subito, al primo step.
Per fortuna non si è trascinato per inerzia, come fanno molti, a fare tutti gli step: convivenza, matrimonio, gravidanza....salvo poi ricordarsi (grazie a stimolo esterno) che lui non si sente vivo da un pezzo, non era la vita che voleva e che ha solo seguito la corrente....

c'è sempre un modo in cui poteva andare peggio...pensa a questo...
poi il tempo aiuta tanto, per fortuna....


----------



## aristocat (26 Aprile 2011)

In effetti sì. Un mostro, è vero. Mi sa che più o meno siamo coetanee ma nonostante questo mi viene solo un discorso da mamma: ma meno male! che l'hai capito in tempo.... :nuke: 
Ah-- non pensare a queste cose tipo la casa nuova e la convivenza che avreste avuto, così stai peggio... suppongo che sia innaturale e che non viene facile; ma cerca di rimuovere lo stesso! Ora hai altre priorità..


----------



## Mab (26 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> In effetti sì. Un mostro, è vero. Mi sa che più o meno siamo coetanee ma nonostante questo mi viene solo un discorso da mamma: ma meno male! che l'hai capito in tempo.... :nuke:
> Ah-- non pensare a queste cose tipo la casa nuova e la convivenza che avreste avuto, così stai peggio... suppongo che sia innaturale e che non viene facile; ma cerca di rimuovere lo stesso! Ora hai altre priorità..


 
sì, è vero, ho altre priorità.
Ad esempio mia madre non la mandano a casa dall'ospedale domani, ma la trattengono fino a venerdì, forse lunedì.
Io.... ho bisogno fisico di andarmene. Mi bastano 2-3 giorni, ma giuro mi sta scoppiando il cervello. Sarò egoista, sarò superficiale, ma ho bisogno di cambiare aria e ritrovare un attimo di pace. E più di ogni altra cosa ho bisogno di ricominciare a dormire.


----------



## aristocat (26 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> sì, è vero, ho altre priorità.
> Ad esempio mia madre non la mandano a casa dall'ospedale domani, ma la trattengono fino a venerdì, forse lunedì.
> Io.... ho bisogno fisico di andarmene. Mi bastano 2-3 giorni, ma giuro mi sta scoppiando il cervello. Sarò egoista, sarò superficiale, ma ho bisogno di cambiare aria e ritrovare un attimo di pace. E più di ogni altra cosa ho bisogno di ricominciare a dormire.


No, non è egoista e non è superficiale. E' sana autoconservazione, direi .
E cos'hai in mente? Trekking in un week-end, Alpi, Appennini? Qualunque cosa va bene adesso, secondo me... ne hai bisogno, se c'è un momento per passare in rassegna i vari pacchetti vacanze è proprio questo...


----------



## Mab (26 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> la convivenza....
> questo sarebbe stato il primo passo importante per concretizzare il vostro progetto di futuro insieme...e lui è "caduto" subito, al primo step.
> Per fortuna non si è trascinato per inerzia, come fanno molti, a fare tutti gli step: convivenza, matrimonio, gravidanza....salvo poi ricordarsi (grazie a stimolo esterno) che lui non si sente vivo da un pezzo, non era la vita che voleva e che ha solo seguito la corrente....
> 
> ...


 

sì, lo so, lo so. Un giorno tirerò un sospiro di sollievo.
Blondie quando ho chiesto in liberi riguardo ai messaggi privati era perchè avrei voluto scriverti. Mi sembra che tu abbia vissuto qualcosa di simile a me, e mi sarebbe piaciuto un contatto diretto. Se tu sai come si fa, hai voglia, ecc, contattami che ti mando la mia email.


----------



## Blondiee (26 Aprile 2011)

Mab ha detto:


> sì, lo so, lo so. Un giorno tirerò un sospiro di sollievo.
> Blondie quando ho chiesto in liberi riguardo ai messaggi privati era perchè avrei voluto scriverti. Mi sembra che tu abbia vissuto qualcosa di simile a me, e mi sarebbe piaciuto un contatto diretto. Se tu sai come si fa, hai voglia, ecc, contattami che ti mando la mia email.


 
sono "imbranata" anche io
ti scrivo la mail e poi appena mi confermi che l'hai presa, la cancello


----------



## Mab (26 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> sono "imbranata" anche io
> ti scrivo la mail e poi appena mi confermi che l'hai presa, la cancello


 
fatto


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> *Siamo Umani* Mab, *è normale... anche se abbiamo amato tanto una persona nel momento che questa ci ferisce vorremmo che questa provi lo stesso dolore che stiamo provando noi...*
> *Non siamo santi, è una reazione normale... specialmente quando la ferita fa male.*. la ferita poi si trasformerà in cicatrice, non so quando, ma si tyrasformerà, quella cicatrice rimarra sempre li, poi te ne dimenticherai... ma inevitabilmente a volte lo sguardo finisce li... e allora ripenserai a questo periodo, ma lo verai e lo ripenserai con occhi e con mente diversa!
> Un abbraccio


stra quotissimo :up::up::up:


----------



## Eliade (22 Giugno 2011)

Riporto a galla la discussione..
Mi è capitato di pensare a Mab, come va bella?


----------

